
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (January 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
jjarmoc
-= MATASANO SECURITY =- Chicago. New York City. Sunnyvale. Application Security Consultant

Full-Time or Internship, work visa sponsorship available.

The start of a new year is a time many people become a bit introspective and
reflect on their lives and careers. Those of us who enjoy what we do, and find
satisfaction in our work take account of our accomplishments and achievements
in the past year. Others may be less satisfied with their current position,
and resolve to improve it. If you find yourself in the latter camp, my advice
is to find a job for which you are passionate, motivated, and talented. Find
your muse; something which engages your heart and mind, and gives you a sense
a fulfillment.

For those of us at Matasano Security, this sense of pride and accomplishment
comes from assessing the security of application software. We find few things
as inately satisfying as discovering ways to abuse application logic and bend
it to our will. Better yet is the satisfaction that comes with knowing our
clients can now use our information to secure their applications and protect
their clients. It takes meticulous attention to detail, and the ability to
think outside the box and consider cases the application's own developers
didn't. Application Security can be both an intriguing mental puzzle, and an
extreme adrenaline rush in a way few disciplines of computing are.

In the coming weeks, gyms will fill up with new members intent on exercising
their bodies. Me? I'll continue soldiering on, breaking and helping fix
software, exercising my heart and mind. If you'd like to join me, check out
matasano.com/careers and contact us at careers@matasano.com.

~~~
ox00ffe0
How does Matasano feel about candidates having or not having university
degrees?

~~~
jjarmoc
We're far more concerned about a candidate's ability and flexibility to adapt
and learn than degrees, certifications, etc.

Some of our employees hold PHDs and/or Masters degrees, others (like me) don't
even have a Bachelors.

------
leowidrich
Buffer ([http://bufferapp.com](http://bufferapp.com)) - from wherever you want
to be in the world (fully remote), we're looking for a Product Designer.

Over 30,000 people pay for a Buffer subscription to help them with their
social media efforts, which helps us generate $420k MRR. With that we spend
about $223k/mo on salaries, which is about 66% of our total spending
([https://open.bufferapp.com/transparent-pricing-
buffer/](https://open.bufferapp.com/transparent-pricing-buffer/)).

We work without managers and are fully self-managing. You pick your own
projects, recruit team members from within the company or join task forces
that you find interesting ( [https://open.bufferapp.com/decision-maker-no-
managers-experi...](https://open.bufferapp.com/decision-maker-no-managers-
experiment/))

Like with everything else, our hiring process is fully transparent (more here
[https://open.bufferapp.com/how-we-hire/](https://open.bufferapp.com/how-we-
hire/) )

There are so many exciting projects people are working on and it'd be awesome
to have you lead the design efforts product experience of some of them. Just
email Brian Lovin from this page:
[http://jobs.bufferapp.com/designer](http://jobs.bufferapp.com/designer) and
he'll be in touch.

If you have any questions about how we work, I'd love to answer them.

~~~
webhat
I love Buffer, if I didn't already have a start up I'd certainly work for
buffer, if they'd have me.

~~~
leowidrich
That's awesome to hear, thanks!

------
PhantomPhreak
Counterparty - REMOTE - [http://counterparty.io](http://counterparty.io)

Counterparty is a freely licensed and open-source platform for peer-to-peer
finance that lives on the Bitcoin blockchain. The network has been live since
January, and it has seen over 130k transactions since then.[1] Overstock.com
recently announced that it would be building the world's first SEC-regulated
stock market for cryptosecurities on our platform.[2]

The non-profit Counterparty Foundation is hiring a developer to join a team of
two (myself and one other) dedicated to further developing the Counterparty
Protocol and software ecosystem (e.g. wallet software, block explorers).
Experience with Python is strongly preferred, as much of the work will be with
the protocol's reference implementation, counterpartyd.[3]

It goes without saying that this is an unconventional position requiring a
great deal of independence, self-direction and creativity. More details about
the position: [http://counterparty.io/jobs](http://counterparty.io/jobs)

Contact: adamk@counterparty.io

Web Wallet: [https://counterwallet.io](https://counterwallet.io)

[1] - [https://blockscan.com](https://blockscan.com)

[2] - [http://www.coindesk.com/overstock-hires-counterparty-
develop...](http://www.coindesk.com/overstock-hires-counterparty-develop...).

[3] -
[https://github.com/CounterpartyXCP/counterpartyd](https://github.com/CounterpartyXCP/counterpartyd)

~~~
longlho
I clicked on Team and there're no engineers there. Does the company not value
their engineers?

~~~
bohnej
One of their job descriptions says that the only two full-time engineers are
the co-founder (Adam) and product development (Ouziel).

------
handsomeransoms
Freedom of the Press Foundation [https://freedom.press](https://freedom.press)
\-- DevOps Engineer

Full-time, Bay Area local preferred but remote possible for exceptional
candidates.

We develop SecureDrop, an open source whistleblower submission system.
SecureDrop is currently used in over 15 major newsrooms, including those of
the Washington Post, the Guardian, the New Yorker, and ProPublica. [0]

One of our big challenges moving forward is scaling. For legal and security
reasons, we require every organization to deploy their own SecureDrop instance
on dedicated hardware. We do not offer SecureDrop "as a service". As a result,
traditional scaling techniques do not apply. However, we believe that by
automating the testing, development, deployment, and troubleshooting of
SecureDrop systems, we can continue to support a growing base of SecureDrop
installs without becoming overwhelmed. That's where you come in :)

For more information on the job, see our full job description, which includes
instructions for applying: [https://freedom.press/jobs/job-opening-devops-
engineer-secur...](https://freedom.press/jobs/job-opening-devops-engineer-
securedrop)

[0]
[https://freedom.press/securedrop/directory](https://freedom.press/securedrop/directory)

------
squirrel
London UK - Osper - [http://osper.com](http://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8-18, so they can
make independent decisions with money: online, in shops, at cash machines, &
abroad. Thousands of kids have already signed up to our service.

But we not only help young people buy Legos and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small & joyful. We are doing this by adopting techniques
like pair programming, test-driven development, continuous deployment, and
microservices. You can read more about our plan to be awesome on our tech blog
[http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet and work with
smart technical folks of all varieties - from server-side devs to sysadmins,
mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers - but especially
front-end experts who like mobile app development of any kind (we happen to
use PhoneGap/Cordova but don't expect candidates to know this framework).

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidate. Sorry,
we're not ready to take on remote team members at this stage.

~~~
andyskipper
Can really vouch for Osper - what Squirrel and the team have built so far is
technically excellent, with much more to come. Also, all incredibly nice
people to work with. Well worth a chat.

~~~
squirrel
Thanks for the kind words Andy!

------
olegp
Backend Engineer, UX Designer (two separate positions) - Omniata, Helsinki,
Finland - visa, full time

Founded by a team of former Digital Chocolate and EA data leads, Omniata
([http://www.omniata.com](http://www.omniata.com)) integrates analytics, CRM,
user engagement and A/B testing platforms into one solution. The company is
well funded ([http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-
omniata/](http://www.creandum.com/why-creandum-invested-omniata/)) &
headquartered in SF. The bulk of R&D will be done in the Helsinki office which
at the moment only has a small team, so this is a great opportunity to get in
early and grow with the company.

As a backend engineer you’ll be part of the team responsible for
infrastructure code handling millions of events each month. Tasks will include
improving existing components and creating new systems for scaling, automating
and monitoring of processes. Knowledge of Perl & Bash is expected, however if
you’re more comfortable with another dynamic language like Python or Ruby and
have a good grasp of low level Linux, we should still talk. Familiarity with C
would also be an advantage.

As a UX designer you will be responsible for a creating the UIs and improving
the UX of Omniata's web interfaces that allow Omniata's customers to make the
most of their data. Basic knowledge of HTML, CSS and JavaScript would be a
plus, but is not a must.

If you're at all interested in this area and Helsinki as a place to live and
work, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn and GitHub profile
(in the case of backend) or portfolio (in the case of UX) to careers-
hl@omniata.com

~~~
timgluz
Sadly, `careers-hl@omniata.com` bounces back. Is it correct&active email
address?

~~~
olegp
Sorry about the hassle, will fix. In the meantime, please use
jobs.europe@omniata.com

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA Full-
time/Intern The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers,
software engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team.
Basketball analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate
extensively with the entire basketball operations department including
President and GM Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required;
analytical talent and learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both
permanent employees and interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our
basketball operations office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be
possible. If you're passionate about basketball and have technical skills that
you think could help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply
here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)
If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

~~~
danielforsyth
Tried to send an email and got "554 rejected due to spam content"

~~~
phila76ers
Hi Daniel - that's odd, we apologize for the error. Can you try and send
another email, or otherwise apply at the link in the post? Thanks.

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - fulltime,
SF or REMOTE, international OK, VISA-transfers OK

More than anything, we try to make CircleCI a great place to work.

You might love it too if you like: \- working with great people who you can
learn from \- to work on developer tools \- building a product that customers
love, and pay for \- working with Clojure and ClojureScript (for developer
roles) \- transparent cultures (we're inspired a lot by Valve and similar
companies) [1] \- to work remotely, or to have your own private office in SF
[2]

We're hiring lots of roles, esp in product management, design, and support
engineers.

[1] [http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-
underrated/](http://blog.circleci.com/kindness-is-underrated/) [2]
[http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-
weak/](http://blog.circleci.com/silence-is-for-the-weak/)

Check out [https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs) for details.

------
davidknezevic
Akselos (Software Engineer, Boston or REMOTE)

\-------------------------

Akselos provides an advanced cloud-based engineering simulation platform for
"accelerated Finite Element Analysis" based on over 10 years of award-winning
research at MIT. This platform enables engineers to perform detailed, fully-3D
analysis of large-scale complex systems in seconds, which eliminates a major
pain point across a wide range of engineering disciplines.

We currently have major engineering firms from the mining and power systems
industries as customers. Our software has been used by over 7000 students in
an engineering course on edX. Also, we were recently featured on the Google
Cloud Platform blog: [http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.ca/2014/12/mitxs-
edx-cou...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.ca/2014/12/mitxs-edx-course-
uses-akselos-for-complex-engineering-simulations-on-Compute-Engine.html)

We have offices in Boston, Lausanne and Ho Chi Minh City. Working remotely is
a possibility.

\-------------------------

Send job inquiries to: jobs@akselos.com (or contact me directly at
david.knezevic@akselos.com)

We're looking for a Software Engineer to assist with our GUI development. The
GUI is written in Python (Qt bindings) and allows users to create 3D models,
send simulation requests to our cloud-based back-end and then render the
results locally. For more info about the GUI see:

[http://www.akselos.com/platform/akselos-
assembler.html](http://www.akselos.com/platform/akselos-assembler.html)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cL2hn2wpoA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cL2hn2wpoA)

More info about open positions is available here:
[http://www.akselos.com/join_the_team.html](http://www.akselos.com/join_the_team.html)

\-------------------------

------
nsainsbury
RateItNow - REMOTE - [http://rateitnow.com/new/](http://rateitnow.com/new/)

We're a small new startup that has successfully raised funding and we're
looking for a mobile app developer and a back-end engineer. We all work
remotely on the team - currently spread out in Australia, Singapore, and
Poland. We have close ties to Microsoft (via mgmt) and are leveraging the MS
stack heavily on the back-end (ASP.Net, Azure, etc.)

We're looking for:

1) Windows Phone, Android/iOS (Xamarin) Developer

We are presently working on a Windows Phone application to be deployed in a
B2B type environment with consumer-facing iOS, Android, and Windows Phone
applications to also be developed. We have standardized on C# and Xamarin for
the app development.

Ideally you will have a demonstrated experience using .NET/C# and Xamarin for
mobile app development, but developers with only native iOS and Android
development experience will also be considered. Specific experience developing
for Windows Phone is nice to have, but not necessary.

2) Back-end ASP.Net Engineer

You must have a strong demonstrable experience with ASP.NET Web Api, ADO.Net,
MS SQL Server and be comfortable with handling devops type work within Azure
(deployment, management, scaling). Your role will be to build out a fast,
secure back-end and APIs in support of consumer-facing apps & website.

For both roles prior experience working remotely is a plus. Above all though,
we're looking for smart people with a can do attitude.

Contact me at neil@rateitnow.com

------
softwarehippie
Mapbox, (REMOTE worldwide or LOCAL in SF/DC)
[https://www.mapbox.com/jobs/](https://www.mapbox.com/jobs/) Directions
Developer

We’re building a routing service unlike any other. It is flexible, fast, and
customizable for every use case. We are looking for people who know graph
theory, efficient algorithms, and have the desire to run fast on creating a
scalable API.

While having a background in routing is a bonus, we’re really looking for C++
coders with a deep understanding of algorithms and data structures. Knowledge
in C++11, cache effiency as well as I/O effiency are certainly a plus.

Primary focus would be extending an open source routing engine.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
paulczy
Web UX Developer and .NET full-stack developer

Eagan, MN (No remote, full-time onsite only)

TempWorks Software for 20 years has been providing solutions for the staffing
companies across the US and Canada with our sights set on the UK. We provide a
fully integrated solutions from applicant tracking systems to payroll and
billing.

We are seeking developers to help us create a new API-first platform and
modern browser-based applications.

A UX developer with a strong background in AngularJS and Bootstrap. Excellent
Responsive CSS skills are a must.

A .NET/C# developer with a background in WebApi, RavenDB and SQL Server is
also helpful.

You should be willing to adapt quickly and take initiative to learn
independently. We expect our developers to be creative and contribute to the
architectural and design process. We also encourage developers to bring new
concepts and technologies to the table. We are small "skunkworks" team and you
will have a direct impact on software design decisions.

Contact: jobs@tempworks.io

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (REMOTE or local in Paoli, PA). If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user,
please check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)
In particular, we have the following explicitly open positions but are always
looking for good fits regardless:

\- Site Reliabiliry Engineer (keep our systems up and fast!)

\- BD (work with new & existing partners)

\- Community Management (duck.co, social media, interacting with contributors)

------
cedsav
Web Developer - PHP / Javascript - REMOTE or Bloomington, Indiana, United
States

We’re looking for a talented and passionate web developer to help improve and
expand our web-based application, FormAssembly.com.

The ideal candidate can craft code that is robust and easy to maintain, switch
between back-end and front-end development, and keep usability and user
experience in mind at all times.

Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help make data
collection easier for a lot of people, from schools enrolling students to
large corporations improving their business processes.

Veer West is a bootstrapped, profitable and growing company. If you're looking
to make a difference, our small team, lean operation and impressive roster of
customers is the perfect environment for you.

Position is full-time, local or remote. To apply, visit
[http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent) At OpenSignal we're using
mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all carrying around with us to
build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our first sensor network is for
wireless signal [1] where we are building a global database on the coverage
and performance of wireless networks (both mobile + WiFi) on a scale that has
never before been possible. Our second sensor network is WeatherSignal [2],
which uses the barometers, thermometers and hygrometers on smart phones to
crowdsource weather data and we have already published a scientific paper [3]
showing the potential of this approach. If the concept of crowdsourced sensor
networks appeals to you too then please get in touch. We are hiring for all
manner of different roles right not (backend, frontend, UX/UI & data science)
but most of all we are just looking for smart, like minded people rather than
people with specific, existing skills. We also recently raised our $4million
series A [4] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures & Passion
Capital so are growing fast.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)
[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)
[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/) [4]
OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. (We will consider relocating exceptional
candidates.)

Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user experience
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)

We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities.

We're a VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in
London with a team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Platform engineer. Be responsible for our infrastructure in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of P Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

------
cedsav
Front-End & UX Engineer (Veer West / FormAssembly.com, Full-time, Bloomington,
IN or REMOTE)

Designing user interactions around web form building and data collection is a
real challenge. If you’ve ever had to fill out a form online and cursed at
your screen, you know what we’re trying to improve.

We’re looking for a user experience designer with strong technical skills
(Javascript, HTML, CSS, iOS, Android) to join our team.

Veer West is a bootstrapped, profitable and growing company. If you're looking
to make a difference, our small team, lean operation and impressive roster of
customers is the perfect environment for you.

Position is full-time, local or remote. To apply, visit
[http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

oh, and Happy New Year!

------
xenadu02
San Francisco - PlanGrid (YC12). Near 16th Street Mission BART. VISA, INTERN,
FULL-TIME.

We sell an actual useful product for money (think version control for
blueprints but our ambitions are much larger). We intend to own the
construction software business, which is vastly under-served. The market is
huge; construction is a multi-trillion dollar industry globally that still
operates like they did in 1950. Our customers are so happy that up until the
past three months we've had no marketing or sales whatsoever - we were
profitable in year one just from word of mouth.

Our primary hiring philosophy is as follows: Wicked smart, NO DICKS.

We are looking for engineering and non-engineering positions. You can see the
jobs and/or apply here: [http://grnh.se/r1nhcp](http://grnh.se/r1nhcp)

* Senior iOS. We are shipping Swift code this month (see my Swift blog at [http://russbishop.net](http://russbishop.net) ).

* Android. Small but growing team.

* Backend/API. Python and mongo, but we're investigating alternatives (Postgres? FoundationDB?) because we are steam-rolling to the trillion-with-a-capital-T mark on records.

* Windows. We are just starting this team so you have complete freedom. Will probably be C# with a shared library supporting a Desktop app and RT app.

* Data Science. You would think blueprints were created by professionals with standards. You'd be wrong. Put your machine learning skills to work on real world problems where a 1% improvement saves man-years of effort.

* Web. We do some real magic on the web; check out our blueprint annotating. This team is about to do some major re-factoring/re-writing with a focus on speed and maintainability.

Also hiring an IT Manager, Customer Support Heros, Marketing specialists, a
Marketing Director, Field Sales, Biz Ops, and more.

Feel free to get in touch via my blog. I'm happy to answer any questions about
what it's like to work at PlanGrid.

~~~
erishabh
Hi, how do I get in touch via your blog?

------
mopatches
At Periscope (San Francisco, USA), we make really fast charts and dashboards.

We're constantly making the SQL faster and the charting more powerful. You'll
be working on the full stack: from the Go and Java servers managing giant
database clusters to the Rails and CoffeeScript frontends.

* In your first day you'll ship new code to production.

* In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.

* In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack, from cache backends to web servers to UI code.

* In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack to support our ever-increasing scale.

More: [https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer)

------
joshyeager
Swift Software - Frederick, MD (Near DC) - Software Engineer in Professional
Services

Ready to work closer to home? Swift Software is a growing enterprise software
product company seeking a talented software engineer to join our team in
Frederick, MD to provide professional services to our broad base of happy
customers.

Our product is an advanced task management and workflow system with a long
track record of customer success. You’ll work with our mid-market and
enterprise customers and our business analysts to design and implement
software solutions that build on its capabilities. This is a customer-facing
role, so you will travel about 5% of the time for project kickoffs and
discovery meetings.

You’ll enjoy a wide range of work on interesting problems for clients in many
regions and industries. Recent projects have included a touchscreen system for
warehouse tracking, integration with accounting systems, complex custom
finance and billing reports, and automatic data synchronization.

Our environment is relaxed and fun, and we play everything from Total
Annihilation to Alien Swarm at our game nights. We equip everyone with new
quad-core Thinkpads with SSDs and dual monitors. Our policies and benefits are
family-friendly, with generous vacation time, good health insurance options,
and flexible work schedules.

For more information about this position, see here:
[http://www.jobtraq.com/blog/se261-software-engineer-
professi...](http://www.jobtraq.com/blog/se261-software-engineer-professional-
services.html)

------
ssk2
Mesosphere - [https://mesosphere.com/jobs](https://mesosphere.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA INTERN, VISA

Come build the operating system for the datacenter with Mesosphere!

We're a fast growing and well funded distributed systems / enterprise tech /
infrastructure startup in San Francisco.

We're building a distributed operating system around the Apache Mesos project,
a cluster scheduler that currently runs tens of thousands of nodes in
production at Twitter.

Currently recruiting engineers heavily across the stack, from front-end
(Rails, Python, Javascript) to back-end (Python, Go, Scala) to core (C++).

We're significant contributors to open source and are one of the main
committers to Apache Mesos, as well as other popular projects like Chronos and
Marathon.

Our customers run huge numbers of compute nodes, so if you're excited by the
prospect of your code running at immense scale, get in touch.

Full-time hires and summer 2015 interns welcome. Please apply via our jobs
page for full-time positions or email summer-2015@mesosphere.io for an
internship.

Some relevant reading: * [https://gigaom.com/2014/12/07/mesospheres-new-data-
center-mo...](https://gigaom.com/2014/12/07/mesospheres-new-data-center-
mother-brain-will-blow-your-mind/) * [http://www.wired.com/2013/03/google-
borg-twitter-mesos/all/](http://www.wired.com/2013/03/google-borg-twitter-
mesos/all/)

------
koddi
Fort Worth, Texas Koddi ([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, TripAdvisor,
Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We manipulate huge data sets to make buying
search ads easier and more revenue productive for our clients.

We work with great partners and clients (like some of the top travel brands in
the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude. Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

contact@koddi.com if interested.

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (technically Cambridge), MA and Cape Town,
South Africa

Role: Software Engineer/Adventurer/Do-Gooder

Dimagi is a rapidly growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops
and deploys open source health and logistics systems primarily for underserved
communities in developing countries. At Dimagi, we take pride in our work and
keep the big picture in mind. We’re an inclusive group that has diverse
experiences and interesting stories and insight to our work around the world.

With Dimagi, you can work in a fun and stimulating environment, and have the
chance to travel and explore. Most importantly, you will truly have the
opportunity to make a difference in places that need it most. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction makes
Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, keeping us
all honest about what we're in it for.

We're looking for talented programmers who want to generalize across the
stack, or specialize in one area of our mobile (Android), web (Python, Django,
CouchDB, Postgres), and front-end (KnockoutJS) platforms.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
Andrew_Metail
Metail.com (Cambridge, UK) - Graphics Engineer, Web Application Engineers, Big
Data, and R&D Engineer

Metail builds a virtual 3D fitting room to help people buy the clothes that
fit when shopping online. We are a well funded startup and growing to meet our
ambition.

These are the full-time roles we have at Metail's engineering offices in the
centre of Cambridge, UK:

\- Senior Graphics Software Engineer (3D Visualisation, Direct3D, OpenGL, C++,
C#)

\- Senior Web Application Engineer (Frontend Javascript, CoffeeScript,
Backbone, Single page web apps)

\- Big Data Engineer (MapReduce, NoSQL, Clojure, Cascalog)

\- R&D Engineer (FE analysis, Machine learning, 3D Visualisation)

We also have UX/UI Designer and Product Manager roles in our London office.

You would be joining a highly focussed technical team in a startup that is
working with customers around the globe (Latin America, Europe, Far East). We
enjoy the technical challenges of our day job and often socialise together in
the evening. Cambridge itself is a great place to live and has a large tech
community.

Unfortunately we are not in a position to help with visas, so we mostly need
great engineers who are already eligible to work in the UK.

If you are interested, you can get more details at
[http://metail.com/jobs/](http://metail.com/jobs/) or apply by email to
jobs+hn14@metail.com.

------
fasteddie
SEGA / Three Rings Design - San Francisco, Madison, and Philadelphia

We are looking for engineers with mobile experience to work our new slate of
games currently in development.

==Responsibilities==

Ownership of server components and client-side game features Contribution to
game design, reusable code projects

==Skills & Requirements==

2-4 years professional experience Experience shipping games on iOS and Android

A broad understanding of major game systems – graphics, client/server,
physics, etc.

Knowledge of Java, C# or similar languages Familiarity with Unix environments
and SQL (MySQL, Postgres)

Knowledge of good software engineering practices and a willingness to learn

A solid academic background, not necessarily in Software Engineering

==Bonus Points==

Experience with mobile 3D Graphics Experience in Unity

==About Three Rings Design, Inc.==

Three Rings has expertise in MMO development and mobile games. We work in
small teams of 5-8 engineers to make amazing things. We encourage autonomy and
personal ownership. We are a studio in the SEGA family, whose strong backing
and commitment to quality allows us to continue to create innovative and
exciting online and mobile games. We believe that good work gets done as part
of a balanced life. We encourage new ideas and creativity.

Our office is a fun, friendly place, complete with a fully stocked kitchen, a
steampunk submarine and other geeky goodies. We live for games and are looking
for people who share our passion. Sound interesting? Send your resume and
cover letter to jobs@sega.net!

------
BMarkmann
Counterpoint Consulting ([http://c20g.com/](http://c20g.com/)) Location:
Vienna, VA (near Washington, DC)

Counterpoint creates sustainable competitive advantage for our clients through
business and workforce automation solutions. We create software which lets
machines deal with administrivia while enabling people to focus on the parts
of their work that matter most.

We are looking to hire new software developers and consultants who are
passionate about technology, who relish the opportunity to work in a dynamic,
small company culture and who have a strong entrepreneurial spirit.

Associate Consultant:

Experience Level: 0-3 yrs

JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:

Work directly with our customers to translate business needs into technical
solutions Analyze business problems Work independently or cooperatively within
software development teams

REQUIREMENTS:

    
    
      * Demonstrated record of excellence inside and outside of the classroom 
      * Software development experience or interest in pursuing a career in technology
    

(Senior) Consultant

Experience Level: 3-6 yrs

NON-TECHNICAL JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:

    
    
      * Work directly with our customers to translate business needs into technical solutions 
      * Analyze business problems 
      * Work independently or cooperatively within software development teams
    

TECHNICAL EXPERIENCE REQUIREMENTS:

    
    
      * Java, Java Web Frameworks and / or .NET professional development experience 
      * Web Development Technologies and Libraries (HTML, JS, CSS, jQuery) 
      * Relational Databases & SQL 
      * BPM development experience (esp. Appian, Cordys, Metastorm, Activiti)

------
itsjaredc
TeachersPayTeachers, NYC

Empowering teachers to empower others

TpT is the world's first and biggest online open marketplace where teachers
connect and share, buy, and sell original educational materials.

Our community of over 4 million teachers has generated almost $150 million in
materials sold, with several star teacher-authors earning hundreds of
thousands and even millions of dollars.

We're hiring in every area, including developers and designers:
[http://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](http://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

If you want to understand us and our community, this Facebook post says it
all:
[https://www.facebook.com/TeachersPayTeachers/posts/101529499...](https://www.facebook.com/TeachersPayTeachers/posts/10152949983501874)

Here's a recent story about us on public radio:
[http://www.marketplace.org/topics/education/learningcurve/te...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/education/learningcurve/teachers-
needs-drive-growing-online-marketplace)

------
markhelo
Wello - San Francisco, Software Engineering

Wello (recently acquired by WeightWatchers) has a mission to help people get
healthier. Being backed by a leader in weight loss programs has many
advantages, we have an abundance of users, resources and data.

Here's why: We were a team of 4 acquired by Weight Watchers International, a
brand recognized by almost everyone, including our moms. We are left alone to
build new products for WW and have some interesting products we are working
on. We have to worry less about stability, legal and other non-technical stuff
and can focus on doing what we love. We offer competitive compensation and
great health benefits. All 4 of us are staying and now growing. We just hired
our intern full-time! We love what we do and believe in our mission to make
people healthier. We have diverse backgrounds (Stanford, Bain, Google,
Netflix) and we are looking for you to come join and teach us new tricks! If
you are interested, email me at amol dot kher at weightwatchers dot com and we
can catch up over phone or coffee.

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote).

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
React.js in production. I work here because I get to learn about my practice
(as well as my failing grammar skills) every day. I work here because I care
about education. I work here because existing online tools for teaching
grammar and writing are pathetic. Join us as engineer #5, and improve how
grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. Other people think we're awesome, too:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-
is-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-is-growing-
at-mach-speed-10-of-the-us-school-system-using/)

------
ggillas
The Magazine Channel -- Austin, Texas (glad to help with VISA) --
[http://www.themagazinechannel.com](http://www.themagazinechannel.com)

The Magazine Channel is rebooting magazine interest by unbundling magazines
into articles. We work with over 300 top magazines and have a major
distribution partner.

Hiring:

iOS Developer--help us with major improvements to our current iOS application
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stacks-by-magazine-
channel/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stacks-by-magazine-
channel/id669591071)), bring a designer's sensibility, and add your ideas.

Backend Developer--boost our search performance, indexing, and scalability as
we pass the millionth article and move towards 10M. Experience with AWS and
CMS design.

Marketing Director--help us grow awareness of our free consumer applications,
announce our recent funding milestones, and technology partnerships. Growth
mentality.

Tell us who you are: info@themagazinechannel.com

Happy 2015!

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation [http://akvo.org](http://akvo.org) –
Helsinki/Stockholm/Amsterdam/London

Ui Designer / Developer

Akvo builds open source software, which we run as a service. Our services are
primarily used to combat poverty in developing countries.

If you are a UI designer / developer with startup experience wanting to
contribute to make the world better, please read on! We are seeking a skilled,
self-motivated, pro-active and energetic UI developer / designer with data
visualisation sense. Reporting to the lead designer, your primary
responsibility will be to create and ensure a consistent, usable, and
beautiful UI throughout our software platform, which includes web
applications, desktop applications and mobile / tablet applications. You have
to be able to adapt to a fast changing environment where multi-tasking is a
must. You will be required to design and develop functional user interfaces as
well as keeping the brand consistent across the organisation and a range of
different products. (Core and mandatory skills: WordPress, HTML, SASS, CSS,
JQUERY)

Being part of a continuously growing team is essential to maintain and improve
the quality of our work. Akvo creates and runs open source internet and mobile
services that make it easy to bring international development work online. We
focus on project and programme dashboards, reporting, monitoring, evaluation
and making data easier to share. Headquartered in Amsterdam, Akvo is a non-
profit foundation that works with more than a thousand organisations around
the world. This is a full time position and a team work, so you will be
required to be available during normal office hours.

We are looking for someone to be based in Helsinki (primary), London,
Stockholm or Amsterdam. You must have a work permit already to work in one of
these locations. Please send your CV along with a cover letter to
loic@akvo.org. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the first dozen members of our
engineering team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to
approach marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

\- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer
experience

\- Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content using
Elasticsearch and NLP

\- Create awesome visualization tools around complex and highly diverse
datasets

\- Analyze everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing
strategies

Our daily routine includes:

\- Full-team standups every morning

\- A mix of individual feature ownership and pair programming, with everyone
working full-stack

\- Agile two-week cycles with continuous integration and seamless deployment

\- Professional development: hack nights, conferences, meetups and speaking
opportunities

\- Daily catered lunch and tug-of-war sessions with Maven, the office corgi

Our current tech stack includes:

\- Python, Django, Flask

\- AngularJS, CoffeeScript

\- D3 for visualization, NLTK for NLP

\- Elasticsearch, Redis, PostgreSQL, Celery

\- AWS, Git, Docker, Fig, Bower, Gulp, Ansible, Fabric…

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
fn_ak
FiscalNote - DC / NYC / Remote -
[https://fiscalnote.com](https://fiscalnote.com)

Front-End Engineer, Ruby on Rails Engineer, Software Engineer, Software
Engineer in Test

We're a Series A startup that is building predictive analytics platforms for
open data that impact every corner of industry and society. We're penetrating
sectors untouched by advanced machine learning and NLP methods. It's resulted
in some press ([http://wapo.st/1AfqNdc](http://wapo.st/1AfqNdc)) and CNN
called us one of the Top 10 Startups in America. The legacy competition is not
pleased.

We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack, we love our customers, and
most importantly, we love our team. Job descriptions and requirements can be
found at fiscalnote.com/careers

Want to be FN awesome? Email arthur@fiscalnote.com

------
fhd2
REMOTE or local in Cologne, Germany (relocation possible if desired)

Eyeo, the company behind Adblock Plus, is hiring:

\- Senior Web developer ([https://eyeo.com/jobs#senior-web-
developer](https://eyeo.com/jobs#senior-web-developer))

\- Android developer ([https://eyeo.com/jobs#android-
developer](https://eyeo.com/jobs#android-developer))

\- Technical writer ([https://eyeo.com/jobs#technical-
writer](https://eyeo.com/jobs#technical-writer))

We're in the middle of changing the world of online advertising for the
better, and there's lots of work to do.

Apply at jobs@adblockplus.org if you're up for this, we'd love to hear from
you. Please include a list of notable open source projects you are
contributing to or have contributed to. We're an open source project, so
that'd be a very big plus.

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're the single source of truth in logistics -- we track every boat on the
water, every plane in the sky, and every truck on the ground so that we can
know everything that's going on in the logistics world. We do a lot of
analysis and optimization, too. We’re working in the largest, least sexy, most
invisible industry in the world — 90% of everything has been on a ship at one
point in time.

The problem -> Lots of inefficiencies in the supply chain! One of our
customers spends $400mm/year shipping empty containers, another spends
$80mm/year on late fees. Lots to optimize!

How we fix it -> We track everything in the supply chain and make predictions
and recommendations as to what our customers should do!

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> clojure + postgres/cassandra/redis/rabbit + ruby on rails +
hadoop/EMR (we’re a SOA shop)

Mobile -> iOS, android, mobile web

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from CPG
companies and telcos to enterprise software providers to regional and
international logistics companies). We also have some top tier investors
(a16z, atlas)!

Looking for:

\- A growth hacker

\- Data science folks

\- Data engineering folks

\- Generalists

\- Master front-end devs

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at mike@weft.io!

~~~
Kompulsa
Hello. Are you accepting Android interns?

Would you relocate applicants to Boston?

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers in St Paul, MN

[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/general/jobs/](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/general/jobs/)

You might recognize CodeWeavers as the main force behind the Wine project.
We're a small company, fewer than 20 people in our main office.

We're looking for a quality C programmer to do Linux systems programming work.
Specifically stuff like mail servers (Dovecot, Postfix), display technologies
(X server, SPICE), and just general open source systems programming.

It's a very fun workplace. I've been employed here more than five years and I
can't imagine a better work environment. Link above contains the full job
listing at a Linked-In jobs page, and an email address if you prefer that
contact method.

------
jacquesm
Can we please move this thread to tomorrow (or even Monday next week)? Today
it will get missed by a lot of people because almost all offices are closed.

~~~
_p6xs
whoishiring bot here. I agree that it would be far better to post these only
on business days.

But if these posts don't show up on time on the first of the month, others
will post them and they will be upvoted. Moderators would have to kill loads
of posts until the appointed time.

Moving the thread is definitely a solvable problem, but I'm not sure that it
is worth the extra moderation work. Furthermore, neither your whoishiring bot
or its caretaker is a moderator.

~~~
robg
Just re-post tomorrow?

~~~
_p6xs
I don't think many software developers or hiring mangers will be working
tomorrow either.

------
unclesaamm
Giant Oak, Arlington, VA (DC area)

Work on small interdisciplinary teams to solve problems in crime and fraud
detection. Some of the problems we are tackling right now include rhino horn
poaching, human trafficking, and the illicit drug trade online. We use social
science and domain expertise to inform machine learning, and vice versa. We're
consolidating our offerings into a few core products, so we're in a period of
high growth.

You would be our fourth engineer, first full-time front-end developer, or
fourth social scientist.

We're looking for:

* Machine learning engineers, with experience translating models into scalable products.

* Front-end developers with an eye for design.

* Data/social scientists who thrive in coming up with clever solutions in environments with spotty data.

Email me at sam.zhang@giantoak.com

------
robg
Boston, MA at South Station/Leather District

Full-time

At Neumitra we're building medical electronics to measure and manage you and
your world. We're data scientists by training in neuroscience, aerospace, and
genomic engineering. We're focusing on physiological data toward daily brain
health for optimizing our lives.

We're hiring data-oriented developers from embedded firmware to mobile and web
applications. We appreciate experiences and enthusiasm for building unique
tools that have a meaningful impact. We're also hiring mechanical and research
engineers who love to iterate on technologies based on user interactions and
feedback.

Say hello@neumitra.com by describing yourself, your interests, and the efforts
you are most excited by.

Happy New Year!

------
jrichards27
Teleborder - San Francisco, Full-time

We're hiring engineers (Ruby & JavaScript), designers, and sales development
reps. Visas and green cards happily sponsored, and relocation fully covered
from anywhere in the world.

Our mission is to bring free movement of labor to the world through
technology. Right now, that means helping companies manage immigration, tax,
and relocation for their expatriate employees. We grew our customer base 10x
in 2014 and are looking to beat that in 2015. We're currently a tight-knit
team of 13 and well funded by top tier investors, including YC (S13).

If you're interested in learning more, please email me at james at
teleborder.com

------
carterbrutschy
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Tripping.com Full Stack Engineer ---About Us---
Tripping is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work with top
sites to offer 1.5 million vacation homes in 50,000 cities worldwide. We’re
venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a $100B market. And
we’re looking for Backend Engineers right now, so apply today. \---About
You--- You’re smart, driven by logic, and passionate about finding creative
solutions to complex problems. You love data and you’re obsessed with using it
to make the world more efficient. You’ve always set high standards for
yourself and you want to be surrounded by smart people who challenge and
inspire you to play at the top of your game. We are looking for talented Full
Stack Engineers to start ASAP. Tripping is a tech-focused startup, so you will
have the freedom to try new things and influence the design and technical
direction of the site. \---Requirements--- Strong knowledge of a modern
language - PHP, Python, Ruby, Go * Strong understanding of MVC and frameworks
* Strong knowledge of big data, database design, and/or search algorithms *
Experience with NoSQL and/or RDBMS * Demonstrated ability to write clean,
light code * Experience working with Javascript, HTML, and CSS * Experience
working with XML, JSON, and REST * Experience working with queueing systems
such as RabbitMQ and Beanstalk *
[http://www.tripping.com/about/jobs/fullstack-
engineer](http://www.tripping.com/about/jobs/fullstack-engineer)

------
omnisci
Stirplate.io, New York City (Soho area) is looking for a Sr. Backend PHP
developer. [http://www.stirplate.io](http://www.stirplate.io) Stirplate is a
VC funded started that aims to completely change how life science research is
performed. We are building tools to full automate genomics data analysis
(hundreds of GB each experiment) allowing life scientists to work much more
efficiently. Our goal is to make genomics analysis and bioinformatics so
simple, that anyone can do it. Our long term vision looks something like
“Github for life science.” We are looking for a Sr. developer with experience
working with big data, cloud computing (EC2 or Google compute) and a solid
interest in helping scientists. We use PHP, python, JS, BigQuery, R and a
variety of open source bioinformatics tools.

No bioinformatics, or even an understanding of biology is needed.

Bonus points if you’ve worked with BigQuery, cluster computing, or have a
bioinformatics background.

Benefits: Health/ Dental/Vision,stock options, lunch/beer, good
tech,happiness, and working on something that matters. More info can be found
here or you can email me at keith@stirplate.io
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/76598/php-dev-
interes...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/76598/php-dev-interested-
in-big-data-and-helping-stirplateio&a=pGGX7tDbDQk)

------
natgordon
BabyList - Downtown Oakland, CA (2 blocks from 12th Street BART)

BabyList ([http://babyli.st](http://babyli.st)) makes having your first baby
less overwhelming, more creative and most importantly more delightful. We have
a large and rapidly growing user base of passionate parents-to-be who are
making important purchasing decisions for one of the biggest events in their
lives. The baby industry is massive and ripe for disruption. Our core product
is an easy to use registry that let’s parents-to-be add anything they can find
on the internet. Our users LOVE this product. We just launched a complementary
product Little List ([http://littlelistapp.com](http://littlelistapp.com)).

>> Senior Front-end developer: We're looking for a senior developer to lead
the development of our website. You know how to create great user experiences
on the web using client-side code/frameworks and css. You will work with our
designer and backend developer to add new features to BabyList and build brand
new products from scratch. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, MySQL, and
CoffeeScript/Javascript/jQuery. We're looking for someone who has a lot of
coding experience and expert-level fluency in at least one programming
language (you don't have to be great at Ruby right now).

We're offering meaningful equity, a competitive salary, benefits, and
relocation expenses.

If you’d like to find out more, email me at natalie@babyli.st

------
dh0913
Help.com - Software Engineer - Austin, TX

Help.com is building the next generation of customer service software, backed
by $6 million in funding. We're looking for software engineers with a few
years of work experience to join our small-but-growing team at our downtown
Austin office and work together to get our initial web application into the
hands of an eager market.

We are predominately in the JavaScript/Node.js ecosystem, but have developed a
microservice architecture that gives us immense flexibility in our choice of
languages and tools. (We've authored code in JavaScript, Java, and even
Haskell!) The engineers on the team make technical decisions and have full
authority and responsibility for their work. It's collaborative and
challenging, and it's been very rewarding.

In addition to competitive salary, comprehensive health benefits, and equity
in an early-stage startup, you will have the opportunity to make an impactful
contribution to both the product and the team. You will also get to work with
some multi-talented and friendly folks who come from diverse backgrounds and
experiences. We're learning a lot from each other.

Email douglas.hanna at help.com with any questions (or just to say hello). Job
posting and application is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/1b641dfc-f3b9-4557-9a35-e21b3...](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/1b641dfc-f3b9-4557-9a35-e21b307e5783)

------
solarcenturyds
Solarcentury - London - Multiple software development positions (Java, HTML,
CSS and JavaScript)

Solarcentury has been around since the early days of the solar industry.
Founded in 1998, we’ve been part of the evolution that has made PV the
attractive investment it is today. We’ve put solar on more types of sites than
any other company in the industry, and have won multiple awards for product
innovation.

We provide a range of software based services to its customers and internal
staff. The systems and services are a vital part of Solarcentury’s brand and
position in the marketplace. Our services are delivered using a mixture of
commercial hardware and software systems and applications that we develop
internally.

These new roles will form part of a small team working to deliver new
capabilities to these systems. The roles will gather requirements from
stakeholders across the business; create customer facing designs and technical
specifications and concentrate on them development and testing of web
applications. It requires a broad understanding of how the company does
business and the requirements of the customers and it also requires a strong
set of problem solving skills. It is a great opportunity to develop high
performing, contemporary web applications for a commercially successful,
socially responsible, ethical business.

[http://www.solarcentury.com](http://www.solarcentury.com)
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/26948736](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/26948736)

------
bryanh
Zapier - full time - remote - javascript engineer.

If you're a talented dev but not in one of the so-called "top" tech cities,
you should definitely chat with us. We have some _really_ interesting things
we're working on. We're betting big on functional VDOM patterns encapsulated
by libraries like React.js, mithril, etc. - so if you love that style we might
be a great fit.

[https://zapier.com/jobs/javascript-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/javascript-engineer/)

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python, Erlang & Mobile

Smarkets is a modern betting exchange with significantly lower transaction
fees than the competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile
development team, and our platform has handled over £600 million of bets.
Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired, The Wall Street
Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of the Startups 100.
We're building a reliable, low-latency exchange system to facilitate automated
traded strategies, as well as a fast, modern web interface. Our team
constantly works on significant, challenging software engineering problems; if
you're fed up of writing yet another boring CMS, we might be able to help. The
Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We make extensive use
of version control, configuration management and automated testing, which
allows us to reliably deploy code to production several times a day.

Our team builds on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux,
Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef
and Git.

For more info:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
mateodelnorte
Electronifie

NYC. Open Source Loving Node.js Fanatic Engineer

[http://bit.ly/13rU1dp](http://bit.ly/13rU1dp)

We're building the world's first corporate bond trading platform written in
Node.js. Why is that interesting? Turns out the corporate bond market is a 10
Trillion dollar market that still works like it did in 1978, with traders
calling each other up on the phone. Modernization in equities never made it to
the bond market, all the biggest players are calling for new solutions
([http://bit.ly/1tLXFZq](http://bit.ly/1tLXFZq)), and that's exactly what
we're building. The incumbents in this space are big, slow moving enterprises
with six to twelve month release cycles and a fear of Open Source software. We
use cutting edge tools push out updates and new features within days and are
releasing our own tools back to the community:
[https://github.com/electronifie](https://github.com/electronifie),
[https://hakkalabs.co/articles/eventually-consistent-
distribu...](https://hakkalabs.co/articles/eventually-consistent-distributed-
systems-node-js-finance)

Want to solve amazingly exciting problems with a small team of very
experienced engineers? Want to help disrupt FinTech by leveraging OpenSource
tools and running circles around the competition?

Come join us.

------
rskinner
Signpost | New York City

Signpost is cloud-based marketing software that lets local businesses manage
their customer relationships - effortlessly. Our product continuously builds
profiles of a business's customers by capturing emails, phone calls and credit
card transactions, then automatically uses this data to drive new customer
conversion as well as loyalty, reviews and referrals from existing customers.
With thousands of customers, Signpost has been named one of America's Most
Promising Companies by Forbes, and is backed by Spark Capital, Google
Ventures, OpenView Venture Partners, Scout Ventures and a group of angel
investors including Jason Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and Jack Herrick. The
company is headquartered in New York City with offices in Austin and Denver.
Our tech stack is almost entirely Node.js running on AWS, and we're big fans
of automated testing with almost 100% unit test coverage across all projects.

Open Positions:

Senior Software Engineer (New York, NY) -
[http://grnh.se/pn35wd](http://grnh.se/pn35wd)

Software Engineer (New York, NY) -
[http://grnh.se/ohl0nk](http://grnh.se/ohl0nk)

Front-end Developer (New York, NY) -
[http://grnh.se/ng036a](http://grnh.se/ng036a)

Front-end Developer (Austin, TX) -
[http://grnh.se/8lkc7r](http://grnh.se/8lkc7r)

------
aonic
Shoptiques (YC 'W12) - NYC - FULL-TIME, VISA

Shoptiques.com is a fast-growing New York based start-up that is changing the
way consumers shop for unique products and the way local boutiques find their
next great customer. Shoptiques.com aggregates the world's best boutiques onto
one ecommerce site allowing consumers to virtually jet set from a boutique in
Paris to London to New York City without the cost of a plane ticket.

Shoptiques.com is backed by a virtual dream team of top Venture Capital firms
including Andreessen Horowitz, Greylock Partners, SV Angel, and Y Combinator.
We have been featured in Elle Magazine, Harpers Bazaar, CNBC, New York Times,
Lucky Mag etc.

This is an opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a fast-growing startup
backed by the best investors. You will contribute to the success of the
company with your skills, and will also be given opportunities to grow your
skills in other areas such as DevOps/system administration, machine learning,
data science, recommendation systems, caching systems, as well as enabling our
growth through scalability and high-availability of a multi-faceted
marketplace platform.

We use Grails, Java, JavaScript, Backbone, EC2, RDS, SQS, ELB. Experience in
our exact stack is not required.

Engineers of all levels are welcome to apply. Please include your GitHub
profile and/or code samples with your application.

To apply, please email me at raja -at- Shoptiques.com

------
pascr
Full-stack Software Engineer - Easel TV - local in Central London, UK

Easel TV's philosophy is that the television is special; it's not just another
device that's now available with a web browser, it has a unique context in our
homes. We seek to exploit that special role by delivering a relevant and
potentially personalised televisual experience from our cloud-based software-
as-a-service platform, Suggested TV. Whilst we use web technologies, the user
experience that we deliver is more like a TV channel than a web site or a
mobile app. We provide our clients with editorial tools to allow them to
control the user experience and powerful analytics to help guide those
choices.

We have been around for over 5 years now however it still feels a lot like a
start-up (and in many ways it is). From a technical point of view, there's a
big roadmap of exciting and challenging work ahead of us.

Our tech: \- Scala, Play Framework 2, Java, Spring MVC, EmberJS \- Neo4J, SQL
Databases \- Git, BitBucket, Jira, HipChat, Jenkins \- Cloud infrastructure on
AWS and Azure

Skills & Requirements: \- You have solid Java skills and some functional
programming experience, preferably with Scala. \- You are a great web
developer. \- You are familiar with agile development and continuous
deployment methodologies. \- You have experience and the scars to prove it. \-
You are a great team player. \- You always feel responsible and want to
deliver the best you can.

If this sounds interesting, please contact me at recruit@easeltv.com

------
maramaemartin
Coin, located in the San Francisco, is looking for an iOS Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer.

We're hiring an iOS Engineer. As one of our core hires in this team you'll
develop and improve our iOS applications and services for our Coin device.

What's in it for you? Competitive salary & equity, health benefits for you and
your family, and commuter benefits. We also have a collaborative San Francisco
office close to CalTrain and Muni stations, a fully stocked kitchen and daily
catered lunch, in-office wellness programs including weekly yoga, massage and
Pilates sessions. Plus we'll give you opportunities to get involved with our
community! Employees are highly encouraged to attend and speak at relevant
conferences. Grow your career with us! We're always looking for people who
want to take on additional responsibility as we scale.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/859](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/859)

------
maramaemartin
Coin, located in the San Francisco is looking for a Platform Engineer

Coin is a consumer electronics company focused on creating things to make life
better. Our flagship product is a connected device that pairs with our mobile
app to hold and swipe like all of your credit, debit, gift, loyalty and
membership cards. With Coin you'll carry fewer cards in your wallet with
security and utility beyond what a plastic card can offer.

We're growing and we're hiring a Platform Engineer. As one of our first hires
in this team you'll develop and improve our applications, APIs and services
for our Coin device.

What's in it for you? Competitive salary & equity, health benefits for you and
your family, and commuter benefits. We also have a collaborative San Francisco
office close to CalTrain and Muni stations, a fully stocked kitchen and daily
catered lunch, in-office wellness programs including weekly yoga, massage and
Pilates sessions. Plus we'll give you opportunities to get involved with our
community! Employees are highly encouraged to attend and speak at relevant
conferences. Grow your career with us! We're always looking for people who
want to take on additional responsibility as we scale.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/851](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/851)

------
scottaj2
Atomic Object - Developers and Designers - Detroit, Ann Arbor, Grand Rapids MI
(atomicobject.com)

The Right Fit: We don't care so much about your specific technology
background. We're much more interested to know that you learn quickly, are
disciplined in your work, and have already demonstrated interest and aptitude
by having become proficient in a variety of languages and tools. We look for
people who are passionate about development, who program in their free time,
who are continually uncovering new things, and who enjoy sharing them.

A Variety of Technologies: At Atomic, it's not uncommon for someone to move
from developing a new web site in Ruby to creating an internal application in
.NET to building a mobile application in Objective-C or Java. We're passionate
about quality and owning our clients' mission, so we select the best tools for
the job.

A Broader Mindset: Atomic is a consultancy. As such, you'll be empowered and
expected to interact directly with clients every day. You'll need to become
comfortable and effective at understanding and discussing business goals,
budgets, and timelines with clients. Additionally, you'll help market our
services in a variety of ways including presenting at conferences,
contributing to our shared company blog, networking within our client's
organizations and among your peers, and expending your creative energies in
ways we will not attempt to predict.

Interested in working for us? Send us an email to get the conversation
started. We'd love to talk with you. jobs@atomicobject.com

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Happy 2015!!

Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving speed and
accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering and life
sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today; our
process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing them
to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

“To make actionable health information accessible to everyone at the time it
matters” – Elizabeth Holmes

[http://fortune.com/video/2014/10/09/why-elizabeth-holmes-
fou...](http://fortune.com/video/2014/10/09/why-elizabeth-holmes-founded-
theranos/)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare (New college grads
welcome!) Also looking for Senior SQL Server Developers & Senior iOS
developers (must have recent professional work experience).

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
maramaemartin
Area 1 Security, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Menlo Park, CA), is
looking for a Sr. Backend Engineer

Area 1 Security actively identifies and prevents advanced socially engineered
attacks before they happen. Our team works to create the most advanced next-
generation technologies that change how millions of people are protected from
malicious attacks across the world wide web. Our ambitions reach far beyond
what is currently available in the security market today.

We're hiring a Sr. Back End Engineer to join our small team. As one of our
core members you'll lead development for back end technologies and data
systems. We handle petabytes of data and there's a lot of opportunity for
product ownership and leadership as these solutions mature.

What's in it for you? Competitive salary and equity, health, dental and vision
coverage for you and your family, We'll also provide you with a fully stocked
kitchen, lunch catered daily, and a collaborative dog-friendly office with
convenient parking. We're growing so opportunities to advance abound and we'll
fully support and cover the costs for our team members to attend industry
conferences.

For more information, please visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/874](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/874)

------
rgovind
Remote/Anywhere in the world.

Are you UI/UX guru? Interested in Indian market?

Hi, I have a few simple web-service ideas for Indian market. Most of these
ideas are lifestyle businesses, with the eventual goal of making content
websites that capture long tail google searches specific to Indian context.
Some of the ideas I am working on are:

1) A Q&A site that will compete with Quora 2) A content farm that will compete
with Times of India. 3) A content farm to answer “middle tail” search question
like “Best Schools in Hyderabad” or “How many homes were sold in Bangalore in
last one month” 4) A website to track (deregulated) petrol prices, provide
analysis and update its users accordingly. 5) A mobile app to make home buying
decisions based on commute score (similar to walkscore) 6) A job search engine
based on "commute" agony.

I am looking for someone who would like to implement these ideas along with
me. You should have the following skills:

1) Expert Front end Skills (HTML/CSS/JS) and be a UI/UX guru. 2) Backend
skills (Expert preferred, Intermediate Ok).

About me: I am a software engineer in a semiconductor company with 10+ years
experience. I have intermediate knowledge in Frontend and Backend
technologies. I can write code in Python/PHP/C/C++. If interested, please
contact me at

iamanonymouscoward+hn@gmail.com
[http://linkd.in/1CX4vjZ](http://linkd.in/1CX4vjZ)

Compensation will be equity aka profit sharing.

------
sinak
The Electronic Frontier Foundation - San Francisco - Full time -
Frontend/Backend Developer

The EFF fights for an Internet free of surveillance and censorship, and we’re
hiring. EFF's technology team implements EFF's activism campaigns, builds
exciting new activism tools and creates new technologies to protect the
Internet as a whole.

A small sample of projects we've worked on in the last year:

\- Worked with over 100 volunteer developers to crowdsource and populate
contact-congress, an open dataset describing the contact forms of members of
congress.

\- Created and open-sourced congress-forms: a delivery mechanism for sending
emails to congress based on the open data we crowdsourced.

\- Created a new (and soon-to-be open source) activism platform that’s
currently live at act.eff.org.

\- Launched numerous projects including Surveillance Self-Defense,
DearFCC.org, The Day We Fight Back, Trolling Effects, Tor Challenge and
others.

\- Launched a preview version of our OpenWireless open source router firmware.

We're currently hiring a frontend designer/developer and a backend developer
with experience with Ruby on Rails and Node.js. Both positions are listed
here:
[https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs](https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs)

If you think you might be a fit for either a role, take a moment and get in
touch: techjobs@eff.org

------
choffnes
Northeastern University (CCIS) | Boston | Software Engineer

The programmer will help deploy a scalable, robust distributed system called
Reverse Traceroute.[1] This project has received funding both from industry
and the National Science Foundation, as well as winning research awards.

While the standard traceroute tool is popular for Internet troubleshooting and
diagnostics, it only measures the path to the destination, not the path back,
leaving network operators blind to half their route. Reverse traceroute
addresses this limitation, measuring Internet paths from arbitrary destination
hosts toward a given source host.

The prototype and subsequent iterations of the system were sufficient for
small-scale experiments but not terribly robust or scalable. The programmer
will design a new implementation that is efficient, scalable and self-managing
to ensure high availability. This system will also provide a public API that
allows the community of researchers, operators and other practitioners to
issue measurements and receive results.

This position is in a unique research environment, where the programmer will
work on new and interesting problems and advance the state of the art. This is
a full-time position with benefits and salary competitive with industry. Apply
here:
[https://neu.peopleadmin.com/postings/32933](https://neu.peopleadmin.com/postings/32933)

[1]
[http://research.cs.washington.edu/networking/astronomy/rever...](http://research.cs.washington.edu/networking/astronomy/reverse-
traceroute.html)

------
bdouglass
Ripple Labs - San Francisco (Relocation available for excellent candidates)

Named one of the 50 Smartest Companies by MIT Technology Review, Ripple Labs
is an 80 person startup backed by prominent investors, such as Google
Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz, Lightspeed Venture Partners and IDG Capital
Partners. The original developers of the Ripple protocol, we now support its
growth by contributing code to the open-source software, as well as recruiting
and developing tools for financial institutions and payment networks to use
Ripple.

Ripple is an Internet protocol that interconnects the world’s financial
systems to enable the real-time, secure transfer of funds in any currency. As
settlement infrastructure, Ripple transforms and enhances today’s financial
systems. Ripple unlocks assets and provides access to payment systems for
everyone, empowering the world to move value like information moves today.

We are hiring backend engineers of all levels to design and build open-source,
server-side Node.JS Applications that integrate with the Ripple Protocol. Some
projects you might work on include
[https://github.com/codius](https://github.com/codius),
[https://github.com/ripple/ripple-lib](https://github.com/ripple/ripple-lib),
[https://github.com/ripple/ripple-rest](https://github.com/ripple/ripple-
rest), and
[https://github.com/ripple/gatewayd](https://github.com/ripple/gatewayd)

Please email careers (at) ripple.com if you're interested.

------
alain_gilbert
Fast track the screening process by solving our little challenge: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)

Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors and advisors include Index Ventures, Jerry Yang’s AME
Cloud Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech
Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available

~~~
halflings
You lost me at 'Alat shurecomiyourco', eh, not sure where to go from there.

------
wdewind
New York City, NYC NY Justworks -
[http://www.justworks.com](http://www.justworks.com)

We are building a platform for people to administer every part of their
business, starting with payroll, benefits, compliance and tax filing. We've
also built out PTO tracking, some reporting/analytics features and a B2B
payments feature. We aren't just about payroll.

We are a PEO, which means we coemploy our customers employees (similar to
Trinet/Ambrose or ADP Total Source, if you've ever heard of those). Because of
that we're able to do a lot of really cool things including offer health
insurance at a massive discount, as well as bring many other benefits
traditionally reserved for large companies to startups and SMBs. We're growing
very quickly (35-40% month over month) and just raised a $6mm series A from
Thrive, Index, a few others[1]. Our founders are former Amazon, Etsy and
Groupon executives who have had successful startups in the past.

We handle payments and lots of very sensitive information (bank numbers,
social security numbers etc.) so we need people who are comfortable working in
that environment. Basically we're looking for senior level engineers to help
build the foundation for a really awesome engineering org. Please feel free to
reach out to me if you have any questions (will@justworks.com).

No contractors, no remotes, sorry.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
rai...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-rai..).

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK, no remote) -
[http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We won TC Disrupt NY and raised over $10M with a small team -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-
rebundling](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-rebundling)

What we do: Vurb is fixing search and sharing on web and mobile. Rather than
windows/tabs or jumping from app to app, we're bringing services together and
delivering a cohesive experience in one place - an app you'll use every day.

Investors: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
and many others.

Why me? Apply if you are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the
opportunity to take on significant responsibility and ship rapidly. This is a
hard problem with the potential to improve how we do things on the Internet.

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, APIs, devops. JavaScript, node.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Sr. Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing, entity de-duplication. CS degree required.

* Product Designer - UI/UX

* Marketing and Growth Lead - experience marketing consumer products? let's talk

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

~~~
ravi_pradeep
hi

I am a Android developer working for the past 4 years for samsung as Lead
Android Developer . I have strong Data Structure and Programming skills in
Java. I went through your site and its looks great to me . Great work guys, I
would love to join your team . I am from india my emailId is
ravi.ismystery@gmail.com I can be contacted on mobile@ +91-9008425920 Please
drop me a email , I will share my detail CV. Thanks Ravi Pradeep

------
evaneykelen
Germany/Netherlands - REMOTE - Apply at [http://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](http://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

ClubCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via ClubCollect. Since we're entering the
German market we're looking for a developer who is proficient in German
(speaking & writing). Reason: ability to discuss API interfaces with German
developers of external accounting systems and perfecting the localization of
ClubCollect.

We're a small team (just eight people), we love remote working but we also
like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and JavaScript (+ jQuery). We
value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done. You
will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

\- B.S. in Computer Science or equivalent experience (proven ability matters
more to us than degrees) \- Fluent in at least one dynamically-typed, object-
oriented language (e.g. Ruby, Python) \- Several years experience with a
modern web framework such as Rails or Django

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

~~~
k__
lol, the german post is the only one mentioning a degree.

~~~
yawboakye
It's a good thing strict CS degree requirement is dying down. Hopefully we'd
reach a time where companies automate how they find a fitting candidate. This
is how I envision the system:

* A test on the core technologies, programming languages and paradigms the company uses.

* Test can be taken over a period of time, say 6 months maximum.

* The system is able to recommend questions that really identifies people good at a particular thing.

* The system is able to recommend books and other resources for job applicants.

* As an applicant, starting a test is only a declaration of intent to work at a certain company or related (in terms of core tech, etc) ones.

Maybe there are products like that already or are in the making. It'd be a
more useful job application process. Otherwise I'd be happy to join anyone
build it.

~~~
k__
To clarify, I think a degree requirement is a bad thing, even if I have one.

Even if it isn't mandatory, since a person without a degree may not know what
a specific degree implies.

------
gumby
castAR -
[http://www.technicalillusions.com/](http://www.technicalillusions.com/) \-
Mountain View, CA

We're building truly augmented reality: embedding real, 3D virtual images into
the real world. Our holographic images spring out of tables, walls, or other
objects; you can walk around them, lean in, and see that they appear as real
parts of the world. Since you look at a normal distance, we don't have the
near eye issues (distortion, nausea etc) of VR and since our glasses are open
and light you can wear them to work or play for hours. We support new sorts of
games in which you can see your other players, see shared (or slightly
different world), and interact with both. Games, visualization, CAD and other
applications can make use of our new display.

We are looking for looking for hot MEs, EEs, robot / vision and gaming hackers
in Mountain View.

We are a small, dedicated team of 10 hackers with experience in building
hardware, software and successful companies. If you're a GNU hacker you might
know me, or you may know one of our founders, Jeri Ellsworth, renowned hacker
and maker. We are building a fun, no bull, buzzword-free business. We're not
just going after the big guys -- it's in our DNA to support social, user-
generated content and make it possible for hackers to do things we can't
imagine ourselves. We have a lot of fun things in our pipeline.

If you enjoy hard work on fun engineering problems, come join us on the ground
floor as we build the next great user experience.

Write to us at jobs[at]technicalillusions.com

~~~
anujpasricha
I emailed castAR last month asking about positions in hardware/embedded dev
for new grads, but I didn't hear anything back. I tried both careers@ and
jobs@ email addresses.

~~~
gumby
We changed how we handle incoming mail (some of it was unwittingly ending up
in a bit bucket) could you try again? I intend that _everyone_ get a response.
Sorry!

------
sam
New York, NY - Octopart (YC W07)-
[http://octopart.com/jobs](http://octopart.com/jobs)

* Infrastructure Engineer (AWS, Python, Solr/Lucene, Puppet/Ansible, MySQL/PostgreSQL)

* Full time Frontend Engineer (React/Angular, JavaScript, HTML, CSS)

At Octopart, we're opening up access to electronic component part data through
our search engine, [http://octopart.com](http://octopart.com) and our API,
[http://octopart.com/api](http://octopart.com/api) .

We're connecting hardware hackers to the information they need to design the
next generation of hardware devices. We're building the most intuitive, fast
and beautiful interface for searching for electronic parts.

We're compiling the most extensive database on electronic components by
combining data from tons of different sources.

We're behind the Common Parts Library, [http://octopart.com/common-parts-
library](http://octopart.com/common-parts-library) speeding component
selection for connected devices.

We're all in NYC (no remote), we're a team of 13, our backgrounds are in
Physics, CS, EE. We've been profitable since 2010.

We're from the YC W07 batch. We write a lot of Python and JavaScript.

If you're a software hacker who wants to build amazing tools for hardware
hackers, tell us about yourself and include your resume in an email to
jobs@octopart.com.

------
foobar2k
Bugsnag - San Francisco, CA

[https://bugsnag.com](https://bugsnag.com)

We're helping product teams focus on building great software by building
automated crash monitoring for web and mobile apps. Half of a typical
developer’s time is currently spent finding and fixing bugs; we aim to bring
that number as close to zero as possible, by automating the entire error
monitoring process.

* Senior Software Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/624cabdc-3233-42ab-8ff3-024486...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/624cabdc-3233-42ab-8ff3-02448608e71b)

* Operations + Enterprise Lead Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/96421958-f597-46e3-b12e-ae2184...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/96421958-f597-46e3-b12e-ae2184bad43f)

* Lead Communication Designer - [https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/35cc821c-c233-4ae3-85d2-1cdc51...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/35cc821c-c233-4ae3-85d2-1cdc5101acde)

* Enterprise Sales (1st sales hire) - [https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/940475cc-15aa-4a20-b398-81e9c6...](https://jobs.lever.co/bugsnag/940475cc-15aa-4a20-b398-81e9c6e81a52)

We already work with some of the world's fastest growing and most innovative
companies like Square, GitHub, Mashable, Goodreads, Buffer, Heroku (and
thousands more). We’re currently doubling revenue every 3 months and we're now
expanding our team of 6.

Email me (james at bugsnag.com) to talk more!

------
lucasngoo
Carousell | [https://carousell.com](https://carousell.com) | Singapore |
Backend (Python/Django/Flask), iOS, Android, Frontend web

Carousell is Southeast Asia's largest and fastest growing mobile marketplace,
and a highly-rated iPhone & Android app that makes selling as simple as taking
a photo. Backed by Sequoia Capital, Rakuten, Golden Gate Ventures, 500
Startups and other internationally renowned investors, the Carousell mission
is to inspire millions worldwide to start selling.

With millions of chat messages and hundreds of thousands of transactions and
growing happening at Carousell every month, we are solving many of the
technical challenges that eBay faced back in the early days. Pushing out new
code, crafting the product and scaling the infrastructure to millions of
people worldwide are challenging yet incredibly rewarding at the same time.

We are on the lookout for passionate and talented team members across a
variety of technical roles to join our family and be part of our mission. You
will be playing a key role in building elegant product and laying the actual
ground work for millions of buyers and sellers worldwide.

Location: Singapore

Open Positions (full time):

1) Backend engineers (experience in building Django/Flask projects in
production)

2) Frontend web engineer

3) iOS engineer

4) Android engineer

To apply, email your resume (+ Github/code links if you have) to
jobs@carousell.com (please mention that you saw this on HN).

------
mac14
Coho Data - { Vancouver, BC, Canada | Cambridge, UK | Bangalore, India }

We're building a high-performance scalable Enterprise Storage system.

We're a well-funded startup (a16z -
[http://a16z.com/portfolio/](http://a16z.com/portfolio/)), and ignition -
[http://www.ignitionpartners.com/portfolio/](http://www.ignitionpartners.com/portfolio/))
with a strong Engineering culture and a growing team, a customer-proven
product and sales ramping.

We hire very strong systems software developers. A number of our staff built
the Xen hypervisor and we publish academic research, most recently at USENIX
OSDI'14 and FAST'14.

Primarily a Linux shop.

Hottest position: - Senior Director of Engineering, (This one is in Vancouver,
BC)

Other roles: - Storage Systems Hacker (C, git, python, bash) - Senior Software
Engineer with Networking skills (OpenFlow) - Test Automation Development (our
test system is ... awesome) \- Optimization and Profiling (C, valgrind) \-
DevOps (debian, python, buildbot, git, bash)

Unsurprisingly, we highly value caffeine and beer.

If you're interested, there are more details are on our web site
[http://www.cohodata.com/about-us#working-at-
coho](http://www.cohodata.com/about-us#working-at-coho) or linked-in:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-
data](https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-data) and you can apply by email
to: jobs@cohodata.com

------
hackerews
Blockspring. YC 2014. San Francisco, Remote is possibility depending on
experience.

Looking for early hires:

\- Lead designer (with UX focus,
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockspring/6065dd68-93dc-4341-b7a6-55...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockspring/6065dd68-93dc-4341-b7a6-5571350a4bdc)).

\- Full stack dev
([https://jobs.lever.co/blockspring/c425991f-62ed-4ea8-8f95-c2...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockspring/c425991f-62ed-4ea8-8f95-c20d3acab5cd))

    
    
                     /~~~~\   /~~~~\
                     \    /   \    /
                      |  |_____|  |
                    /~             ~\
           /~~~~~-_|  /~~\    /~~~\  |_-~~~~~\
           \ ==== /| |   O|  |   ^ | |\ ==== /
            ~-__-~ | |_---+--+----_| | ~-__-~
                   |/~             ~\|
                   /                 \
                  (      O      O     )
                   `\              ./'
                     ~-__________-~|
                     |   |\__/|    |
                     |   |/~~\|    |
                     | /~~~~~~~~~\ |
                     | |         | |
                     | |         | |
                     | |         | |
                     | |         | |

------
sciurus
Lonely Planet - Nashville, TN

The Lonely Planet Online team is responsible for delivering the core
experience to our customers to ensure that it is a place that inspires,
connects and helps travellers. We are challenged with bringing over 40 years
of authored travel content to life on the web in a way that is engaging for
our community and relevant for individual travellers.

Across all of Lonely Planet, we’re passionate about our products and the
evolving technologies we use to build them. We want developers that ask the
right questions, want to build stuff quickly, probably break things along the
way and fix it even faster. We use lean principles. We value rapid deployment,
metrics driven engineering and experimentation. To get a feel for this, check
out our engineering blog at
[http://engineering.lonelyplanet.com/](http://engineering.lonelyplanet.com/)

I work in our Nashville office. We plan to hire two technical leads, one for
front end development and another for Ruby. We're also looking for front end
developers and web, interaction, and product designers.

We're also hiring in London and Melbourne.

More details and how to apply are at
[http://www.lonelyplanet.com/careers/](http://www.lonelyplanet.com/careers/)

~~~
aug-riedinger
Don't you hire remote? You should! Lonely Planet lover is a nomad by nature

~~~
sciurus
I've checked; for the backend developer positions we are open to remote
workers.

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Distributed Systems Architects
      - Scala Engineers
      - Data Platform Architects
      - Senior iOS Engineer
      - Frontend Engineers
    

Check out our engineering blog to get an idea of what its like to work with
us: [http://info.localytics.com/engineering-
blog](http://info.localytics.com/engineering-blog)

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices.

* We are solving hard problems with data, scaling, distributed systems, data visualization and mobile.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Scala, iOS, Android, Hadoop, Spark, MongoDB, Memcached, Redis, MPP Databases, Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are located above the Downtown Crossing MBTA station.

We love candidates who prefer startup environments and enjoy influencing the
direction of the product and technologies.

Engineers of all experience levels encouraged to apply:

jobs@localytics.com

[http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign is looking for Jr & Sr Software Developers located in Boston, MA -
Portsmouth, NH - or Maidstone, UK

GlobalSign (www.globalsign.com) - one of the Internet’s original Certificate
Authorities. Over the years we have issued millions of trusted Digital
Certificates to people, servers and mobile devices for Public Key
Infrastructure (PKI) enabled solutions and applications. Our identity and
access management portfolio includes access control, single sign-on (SSO),
federation and delegation services to help organizations and service providers
create new business models for customer and partner interactions.

We operate in small teams - tightly integrated with product management. In
these roles, you'll be working to build out new products and services to
expand our PKI services portfolio. We're looking for individuals with solid
fundamentals - exposure to lower level coding like C/C++ is important - but
also looking for those who have skills to build scalable systems in higher
level languages. Interest / experience in internet security is a huge plus as
well.

For more info, please see the postings here (note, the posting only mentions
Portsmouth, but we're looking for roles in Boston and Maidstone as well):
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/senior-
softwar...](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/senior-software-
developer/) [https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/junior-
softwar...](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/junior-software-
developer/)

Any questions you can email me at lancen.lachance@globalsign.com

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge), Stamford, CT: FULL TIME Software Engineers

Kensho is a small engineering team [0] in Harvard Sq. making financial
analysis more accessible, intuitive and beautiful [1]. We primarily use
AngularJS and Python, but that is just implementation detail.

Software Engineers |
[https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n1/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07n1/)
Rapidly developing low level abstractions for distributed time series data, or
processing and analyzing unstructured text and event data graphs, is right in
your wheelhouse.

Software Engineer (Site Reliability/SRE) |
[https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nw/](https://kensho.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk07nw/)
Architect, scale and automate our site and computing infrastructure while
watching out for bridges and hop-ons; you're gonna get some hop-ons [2]

A willingness to play bughouse and shoot zombies is a plus.

All of our openings: [http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz](http://bit.ly/Hj4hJz)

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team) [1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/05/07/can-
ken...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2014/05/07/can-kensho-bring-
google-style-search-to-stock-picking/) [2] [http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html](http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html)

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced iOS, frontend specialists, and fullstack web. We're always open to
good backend, Android, and DevOps engineers as well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends first and enable you to do your best work. Processes are light
and trust is high. At 26 engineers we're not so big where you can't know
everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and you
don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not having
bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every other
Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards. You can email us at jobs-2015@hipmunk.com if you're interested!

------
nuc
We make a website called moviepilot.com using Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js,
Node.js, Express, Puppet, Redis, Memcached, nginx, Varnish, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ and Neo4j .

We are looking for an experienced developer who enjoys using our frontend
stack, loves movies, doesn't mind our coffee eccentric team members and is an
all-round nice person. We’re a bunch of developers from Brazil, Germany,
Greece, Poland and UK, and we often sit in our beautiful office directly at
U-Stadtmitte in the center of Berlin.

Our current frontend stack includes: Node.js, Coffeescript, Express.js, Jade,
Stylus, Backbone.js, gulp.js, mocha and WebdriverIO.

Ability to produce mobile-first, scalable and fully tested code is essential,
in order to support our rapid growth.

A bit more about us: moviepilot is a website for movie fans to create awesome
content around the movies they love. The best content is promoted everyday to
a huge Facebook audience of 30M fans, producing over 70 million visits. From
fan theories, viral lists, to recent trailers and breaking news, Moviepilot
has grown to become the largest multi channel publisher on Facebook, and the
fastest growing movie site in the world.

Are you interested? Just get in touch: giorgos@moviepilot.com

------
Mynar
Keplar Agency - Amsterdam, Netherlands - INTERN - Full time Ruby developer

Keplar Agency is looking for a full time or freelance Ruby on Rails developer
and/or trainee. We're closely related to music industry within Amsterdam area
and are proud creators of "Amsterdam Music Festival", "A State of Trance", "I
Am Hardwell" and many other large applications in such a fast paced
environment. Moreover, we're currently building large scaled applications for
clients like "Randstad" and "Max Havelaar". Our projects' base is continuously
increasing with our own custom built applications and tools as well.

We work with modern tools common to the Ruby community and keep looking
forward to improve our workshop. We focus using Rails, Middleman, RSpec, Sass,
git, Chef to great extent and, from time to time, we use JavaScript frameworks
such as AngularJS to spice things up. We're keen to extend our knowledge in
the very near future with technologies like Go-lang, Elixir, Docker, and
anything else that sounds promising. We're a small team of 6 now, but
continuously growing projects' and customers' base demands expanding and
allows us to look into cooperating with other great minded developers keen to
learn, teach and grow with us.

More information can be found at:
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer)
and
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship).
You can contact us directly at jobs@keplar.nl (And mention Tom, so I can pick
it up myself)

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - San Francisco, CA

==================================

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
90 unique services and runs hundreds of millions of recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, and a flexible
vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting, deep projects and
an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy that the best job
perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled a staff of
intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be great
engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

Visit [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) for more information.

------
meaydinli
CSG Chicago is hiring in Chicago (downtown)!

CSG International’s has a suite of solutions that empowers the top brands in
media and entertainment to easily and effectively market, monetize and manage
their premium digital content and customers. CSG International offers either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics.

To learn about the other product and services that are offered at CSG
International (and in Chicago) please check us out at: www.csgi.com

We are hiring globally for:

    
    
      - iOS Developers
      - Windows Developers
      - Roku Developers
      - JavaScript Web Developers
      - Project Managers
      - Technical Analysts
      - Software Architect’s
      - Operations Engineer
      - C# Software Engineers
    

We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy
Hours, Group Outings and much more. Find more about us at: www.csgi.com to
join our fantastic team please apply with resume at: work@csgi.com and Tara
Taft will get back in touch with you.

------
naftaliharris
Affirm - San Francisco, CA

Affirm (affirm.com) is re-inventing consumer finance. We're starting with
lending, and looking for data scientists to build the systems that decide in
real time which loans we make. We are based in San Francisco; founded by Max
Levchin (founding CTO PayPal), Jeff Kaditz (CDO DeNA/ngmoco), and Nathan
Gettings (founding CTO of Palantir); and looking for exceptionally talented
and passionate people to join us on our mission.

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build production fraud and credit machine learning models. Your models will
decide who we lend to in real time.

\- Conduct ad-hoc data analyses. Your analyses will decide what policies we
adopt, where we expand our business, and who our partners will be.

REQUIREMENTS

\- Deep understanding of and experience with machine learning and data
analysis.

\- Strong programming ability.

BONUS

\- Expert-level Python ability.

\- Advanced statistics knowledge.

\- Experience with fraud or underwriting.

Apply at [https://www.affirm.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/data-scientist/) or email us at
careers@affirm.com. (We're also hiring software engineers, designers, PMs, and
others; see the whole list at
[https://www.affirm.com/careers/](https://www.affirm.com/careers/))

FULL-TIME, INTERN, VISA, LOCAL, RELOCATION, NO REMOTE

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather - NYC - Senior/Lead Frontend Engineer (pathgather.com)

We’re a Techstars NYC 2014 startup looking for a Senior Frontend Engineer, a
Javascript expert that can come in and own one of the most engaging interfaces
in the enterprise market today.

Our product is an enterprise learning platform that - unlike traditional
systems - is one employees actually want to use. We’re solving a big problem
felt by almost all large companies: how to continuously train and educate your
workforce with modern/relevant content. More than 75% of all companies use a
Learning Management System (LMS) for this, but their > 60% dissatisfaction
rate shows these systems simply don’t work. We’re changing that.

What we're looking for:

* Javascript/Coffeescript expertise

* Strong experience with AngularJS

* UX focus

* Design skills a huge bonus

* Ruby/Rails knowledge another bonus, but certainly supplemental

What we can offer:

* A (more than) competitive salary & equity

* Opportunities to contribute to the open source community. Every Friday, you have the opportunity to work on anything open source: you can contribute to existing projects, work on your own, or open source a part of our codebase.

* An awesome team to work with, in an awesome location (Union Square in NYC)

* A chance to have a truly influential role at a fast-growing, ambitious startup!

If any of this sounds interesting or if you have some questions, please reach
out to me at jamie@pathgather.com. Thanks!

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Operations Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for an Operations Engineer to help us scale our
infrastructure to handle growing site traffic as we help even more students.
This is our first Ops Engineer hire, and you'll join our CTO and a small team
of engineers to solve these challenges hands-on. As we grow, you'll have the
opportunity to architect our new production environments and build out an
Operations team.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/837](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/837)

------
jonhearty
Datanyze - San Mateo, CA

Jon from Datanyze here. Happy new year! Here's what 2014 looked like for
Datanyze:

January 2014: featured in a VentureBeat article and dubbed the "Google for
sales and marketing" ([http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-
you-whe...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/20/this-startup-tells-you-when-
companies-try-your-competitors-software-and-is-growing-25-a-month/))

June 2014: After bootstrapping the company past $1 million in annual recurring
revenue (ARR) and 100 customers, we raised $2 million from Google Ventures,
IDG Ventures, Mark Cuban, an AngelList syndicate, and several strategic angel
investors

December 2014: We grew out of our first office and moved into a new one that's
3X bigger (and has a much better view!)

January 2015: After seeing over 500% YoY ARR growth and going from 2 to 13
employees in 2014, we will be starting off the year with 5 new team members
from places like Box, Yelp and Ensighten.

We plan on spending 2015 and beyond building THE best software solution for
sales and marketing teams, and more importantly an absolutely amazing company
to work for and with.

Please send your resume to jon@datnayze.com and let me know if you have any
questions!

------
Technologix
We're an angel backed startup based in London. Our mission is to create a
world class hiring platform based on video interviews, with an unique
candidate profiling system.

After a successful MVP built on Node, Angular and MangoDB, we are looking for
a Ruby On Rails developer to join the crew and be in charge of engineering our
new platform.

You will be working with a small team of smart entrepreneurs with different
backgrounds, backed by experienced angels and advised by A Player in the tech
and hospitality industry.

Our CEO was the Sunday Times' "CEO of the future", our head of produc, whom
you'll work closely with, previously worked in Silicon Valley, and our UI
designer is one of the rising stars of Dribbble.

Ideally, you'll have prior Ruby On Rails experience and have already worked
for a startup. You'll be using collaboration tools such as Github, Trello and
Hipchat.

A "get shit done" attitude is essential, as is an obsession for writing
elegant and scalable line of codes.

Summary:

Stack: Ruby On Rails + The classics (HTML5, CSS3 and JS) Type: Full-Time,
Part-Time or Freelance as long as your get your things done on time Location:
We're based in London, but remote are more than welcome to apply Contact:
you[@at@]cef[.dot.]im

------
saool
Thinkful | [https://www.thinkful.com/](https://www.thinkful.com/) | New York,
NY | EdTech | Senior Software Engineer

Founded in 2012 in New York City, Thinkful is on a mission to reinvent
education. We are building a school that trains the workforce in the
technology skills necessary to sustain innovation and growth in the economy.
We are developing a method of online learning that emphasizes practical,
sustainable skills and prepares students to achieve their career goals.

We are looking for experienced engineers with a passion for education that
want to join us and help shape the way people learn online.

Read more here: [http://goo.gl/EiGs6e](http://goo.gl/EiGs6e)

The company was founded by Dan Friedman—one of the Thiel Fellows—and Darrell
Silver, founder of Perpetually (acquired by Dell), our CEO and technical co-
founder. The culture is balanced: analytical but fun, serious but sane. You
will be joining a small, agile team with big challenges ahead of us.

If you are interested, apply through the website
([http://goo.gl/EiGs6e](http://goo.gl/EiGs6e)) or email darrell@thinkful.com
to hear more.

------
gjansa
Cosylab, Menlo Park CA

Cosylab is world leader in control systems for large physics projects. Our
core expertise is system integration and providing solutions. We build control
systems and provide instrumentation, specializing in particle accelerators of
every kind (synchrotrons, colliders, spallation sources, of medical use for
cancer treatment), fusion projects, such as ITER, or telescopes, such as ALMA.
We are present in 5 of the 6 greatest physics projects in the world. We are
searching for software/electrical engineers and physicists to join our team in
California.

Open positions in Menlo Park, CA: FPGA and SW developer, more info:
[http://www.cosylab.com/job_opportunities/current_us_vacancie...](http://www.cosylab.com/job_opportunities/current_us_vacancies/)
Apply to jobs-us@cosylab.com

We are always looking for talented people to join our offices in Slovenia,
China, Japan, Sweden or Switzerland. More info:
[http://www.cosylab.com/job_opportunities/current_vacancies/](http://www.cosylab.com/job_opportunities/current_vacancies/)
Apply to jobs@cosylab.com

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo's mission is to help companies build great teams by allowing them to
search for talented people regardless of where they represent themselves on
the web. We index hundreds of millions of social profiles and provide a
powerful search tool that predicts which candidates are more likely to look
for new opportunities and provide collaborative tools to help recruiters and
hiring managers recruit more efficiently.

We're helping 200+ companies with their hiring needs including fast-growth
companies such as Facebook, Salesforce, Github and Lyft. We've been huge fans
of Hacker News as the community has been great to learn from and two of our
recent engineering hires came through Hacker News threads!

Our Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

We care deeply about professional growth and have an annual $1k allowance for
all employees to spend on their own professional development (courses,
conferences, coaching, etc.). Additionally, we're located in Soma near BART
and CalTrain and have a number of perks including health/dental/vision,
AnyPerk, heavily subsidized gym membership and laundry services.

We're looking for sharp, collaborative full-stack rubyists, data engineers and
devops engineers here in San Francisco. Please see our careers page for more
info [https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com if
you're interested in working with us at Entelo.

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - Full time - Can sponsor VISA - No Remote

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system.

We are currently looking for:

* A VP of Engineering to help grow and manage our engineering team. More info in this job ad [http://pusher.com/jobs/vp_of_engineering](http://pusher.com/jobs/vp_of_engineering) * Platform engineers that can build and improve our core platform. More info on [http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer](http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer)

We have a tier visa license and can sponsor work VISA for non EU workers.

~~~
Kompulsa
Is the later position for experienced people only, or will you consider an
internship as well?

This sounds like an interesting job :)

------
jdjdjd
Tableau Software - Palo Alto and Seattle

Helping people see and understand their data.

Tableau Software is growing like crazy and looking for talent: front end, back
end, mobile; developers and managers. If you can name a software challenge, we
are addressing it to solve our customers' problems.

We are the fastest growing BI software company, and headed to being the
fastest growing enterprise software company...but we're really doing that by
being an any-knowledge-worker software company in disguise. Better yet, we are
an open, collaborative, fast-growing software company with a data
visualization product people describe using the words "fast, easy, beautiful."

This is a great company. I started there earlier this year. The development
team is top notch, the sales team knows how to treat customers, and HR knows
how to take care of us.

[http://careers.tableausoftware.com/](http://careers.tableausoftware.com/)

Contact me directly and I'll help make sure your resume ends up in the right
place. (For better or worse, we're growing so fast that our hiring folks can't
always keep up. I was dinged for this last time I posted and I want to make
sure it doesn't happen to you.)

No remote.

~~~
daviross
You don't appear to have contact information for yourself viewable. What would
be the best way to pass a resume directly along?

~~~
jdjdjd
Just added my email address to my contact information.

------
clarkevans
Application Software Engineer (Anywhere, U.S. / Remote)

Prometheus Research builds open source RexDB
([http://www.rexdb.org](http://www.rexdb.org)) software, and delivers custom
applications to help medical researchers organize complex data. We're an
established organization based in New Haven, CT, that has most of its staff
working remotely (even those in New Haven often work from home).

We have two software development positions described at
[https://docs.google.com/a/prometheusresearch.com/document/d/...](https://docs.google.com/a/prometheusresearch.com/document/d/1vBhWV7aSb7S8iaSt1ktpw7eAx_js-C1_EXqmtSDYjCw/)

Development tools we use:

* Linux/Docker for our development/deployment system

* PostgreSQL for our backend database, using HTSQL

* Python for server-side code, using RexDB platform

* Javascript for client, using Facebook's React

* reStructuredText/Sphinx for documentation

We need someone who has a passion for documentation and quality software; yet,
understands that we're a consulting organization. We provide a mix of open
source work and client-facing (usually proprietary) development. If you are
interested, send email to hn-201501@prometheusresearch.com

------
capkutay
WebAction in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time Hiring Front-End Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is a streaming analytics company based in the San Francisco Bay
Area.

Our goal is to make real-time, predictive analytics simple. Every component of
our platform is controlled by a web-based drag and drop app designer and/or a
declarative, SQL-like language. This enables our customers to focus on rapidly
solving their business challenges, rather than being consumed in building out
big data infrastructure. As a culture, we love challenges and strive to
improve our product everyday.

===Front-end/UI Engineer position===

With the power of the WebAction platform, our mission is to build new visual
interaction models that combines real-time analytics and predictive
computations. This means we want to streamline the process of bringing data
into our platform, visualizing it, and managing analytics pipelines for users
with ease.

Our front-end stack includes HTML/CSS, JS/JQuery, Backbone, LESS, D3.js

===More about WebAction===

It's founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with multiple successful
exits in the enterprise (our CEO has sold 1 company to Lockheed and 2
companies to Oracle). We've raised north of $11m since 2013 and our
advisors/board have done amazing things like creating the Apple logo and
founding one of the top VC firms in Silicon Valley. With every product
release, we delight our customers and engage new ones at an ever-growing rate.

If this sounds interesting, shoot your resume to HR at jobs@webaction.com. If
you have questions for me, feel free to send a message to john@webaction.com

------
maramaemartin
Oration, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Foster City, CA), is looking
for a Front End Engineer

Oration is helping millions of people optimize their healthcare spending by
creating a free and fair market for healthcare products. We're putting the
interests of consumers and taxpayers ahead of the industry and we're helping
people find the best care at the best price. We strongly believe that every
person in America should be able to afford healthcare -- just like everything
else in life.

We're hiring a Front End Engineer to join our product team. You'll work on a
team that understands the importance of UX, simplicity, and how amazing
experiences can transform industries.

What's in it for you? We're offering a competitive salary plus stock options,
health insurance (medical, dental, vision), PTO, 401k, fully stocked pantry
and catered lunch several times a weeks and lastly, lots of opportunities to
advance. Join Oration and grow your career with us!

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/857/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/857/applications/new)

------
maramaemartin
Area 1 Security, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Menlo Park, CA) is
looking for a Security Researcher

Area 1 Security actively identifies and prevents advanced socially engineered
attacks before they happen. Our team works to create the most advanced next-
generation technologies that change how millions of people are protected from
malicious attacks across the world wide web. Our ambitions reach far beyond
what is currently available in the security market today.

We are seeking a highly-trained and talented senior security researcher to
identify, track, and defeat sophisticated targeted cyber attackers.

What's in it for you? Competitive salary and equity, health, dental and vision
coverage for you and your family, We'll also provide you with a fully stocked
kitchen, lunch catered daily, and a collaborative dog-friendly office with
convenient parking. We're growing so opportunities to advance abound and we'll
fully support and cover the costs for our team members to attend industry
conferences.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/873](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/873)

------
decode
Hitmeister - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, Local, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strength lies in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (10 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell items
directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,000 sellers running their
own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more programming
talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 2 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues. In particular, if you have a CS degree or several
years of experience you probably qualify for an EU Blue Card, and we have lots
of experience with those. We don't do remote work, but we'll help you
relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-
bac...](http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-backend-mw/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

------
alienfluid
Axial ([http://www.axial.net/about/current-
openings/](http://www.axial.net/about/current-openings/)) - fulltime, New
York, VISA-transfers OK

We are hiring backend, frontend and QA engineers. Our stack consists of Python
micro-services (Pyramid web framework) talking to each other over a Kafka
message bus. For the frontend, we are in the process of transitioning to
AngularJS.

The office is located in the Flatiron district and is right in the middle of
great food, public parks and entertainment. Perks include 24/7 access to great
coffee -- Blue Bottle, Stumptown, Intelligentsia to name a few, healthy
snacks, weekly catered lunch and a gym membership (right around the block)
(among others!).

We are trying to make the private capital markets more efficient by bringing
together entrepreneurs, advisors and capital providers. Backed by First Round,
Comcast Ventures and Redpoint Ventures among others, this year is going to be
a big one!

Send me an email at farhan.ahmed@axial.net if you have any other questions.
Also, check out our engineering blog -
[http://axialcorps.com/](http://axialcorps.com/)

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: ~30 heads, 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google
Research, Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street,
IBM Research, Yahoo! Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, Andreessen-Horowitz, Sutter Hill Ventures,
Social+Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, New Relic,
Optimizely, and many more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers and data scientists excited to join an early-
stage startup to help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
fortpoint
Linkable Networks -
[http://www.linkablenetworks.com](http://www.linkablenetworks.com) \- Boston,
MA (office is in Fort Point Channel neighborhood)

* Company Summary

Linkable Networks is a digital media company that bridges the gap between
consumer purchases and advertising by enabling brands to link product
discounts and special offers directly to consumers’ existing credit/debit
cards via Linkable Networks’ gateway to financial institutions.

Off-line sales still make up over 90% of retail business in the U.S. We're
using our integrations into the transaction rails of the three largest card
networks to complete the chain of attribution from offer presentment to brick-
and-mortar purchase.

* Technology Stack

Core Stack : { Java, Spring, Sharded mySql, Terracotta, RabbitMQ }

Mobile : { iOS, Android }

* Additional Info

We're wired into the three largest card networks: Visa, Mastercard and Amex.
We have a broad range of customers from grocery giant SuperValu where we're
deployed with a first of its kind card-linked SKU offer solution to FanBank
where we help enable community based Loyalty programs.

We run an agile shop with 68 successful sprints under our belts. Our process
has been improved over the 4 years we've been running it so that we deliver on
time and without drama. Our engineers don't sit in meetings they build
solutions.

We're looking for solid Java engineers to join our team and help us build out
the next level of capabilties on our platform.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at
coolgigs@linkablenetworks.com

------
wferrell
Proactive Computing -- Los Altos, CA / Remote

Hiring: DevOps, Backend, and full-stack engineers.

Our stack: AWS, Python, C

Today, computing is reactive. Users pull out their phone or laptop and start
from scratch with an empty search box or a screen of apps. There is no context
for the task at hand, and no history of the user's preferences. It won't be
this way for long, your computer has an incredible volume of data about you
stored in email and in calendar so a world where this rich context is put to
use is inevitable. We are doing just this -- building rich user profiles and
analyzing the tasks each user needs to accomplish in real time -- so that when
a user pulls out their phone, they are proactively presented with personalized
solutions.

We are moving from a world where computers are tools people engage, to a world
where computers proactively engage users with targeted decisions --
simplifying and automating life's daily tasks. This is a categorical shift in
how we use computers and we have found early traction and growth via
converting daily tasks into actions through large scale data processing of
users email and calendar data.

Contact: wferrell AT weldai.com

------
adamwiggins
Clue :: Berlin, Germany

We're a VC-backed, 14-person team working in the field of reproductive health.
Check out our app on iOS ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189652?mt=8)) or Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.andro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.android)).

Hiring full-time people (including VISA help) for the following positions:

::: Android engineer :::

Clue for Android is built with minSdkVersion 15, RxJava with Retrolambda,
Android Studio with Gradle for builds, and RecyclerView. We also have a
prototype of the app running on Android Wear.

Details & apply:
[https://clue.workable.com/jobs/26729](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/26729)

::: Data scientist :::

You love getting insights from data and you're excited by the idea of applying
that power to advancing the field of reproductive health. You should be handy
with tools like R and D3.

Details & apply:
[http://clue.workable.com/jobs/27344](http://clue.workable.com/jobs/27344)

...

Interested in Clue but don't see an open position that suits you?

If you've got technology, business, or science skills relevant to digital
female health then drop us a line. We always like talking to interesting
people:
[http://clue.workable.com/jobs/29801](http://clue.workable.com/jobs/29801)

------
sparkman55
RINSE - www.rinse.com - Design District, San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
been growing our service at an exponential rate for the past year, and our
customers love us! We have a number of open positions, and have hired a
significant portion of our team via Hacker News.

Rinse is hiring Software Engineers to develop our functionality across the
stack. We have hybrid mobile apps for both Android and iOS for our customers
AND our drivers. We also have sophisticated web-based tools for our customer
service team, internal operations staff, and vendors. Laundry is a
surprisingly-complex logistical process, and so our customer-facing software
is just the tip of the iceberg. We're solving problems like the Traveling
Salesman and image classification, too. Our tech stack is approximately HTML5
/ Backbone.js / Django / Python / Postgres / Heroku / Ubuntu, but we're a tiny
tech team, so any newcomer will be able to shape architecture.

We're also hiring for a "Special Operations Associate" which is someone who
may not have unique technical ability, but who has great aptitude and a
willingness to work hard to improve our business. Analytical capability and
attention to detail are important skills for this person. Bonus points for
someone with an Industrial Engineering or Process Engineering background. This
position is great for an ambitious hustler looking to join a "rocket ship"
startup. Obviously, this position presents a significant growth opportunity.

Any applicant who we interview will receive $25 in free Rinse credit... If you
live in San Francisco, give us a try!

Interested? I'd be happy to answer any questions at sam (at) rinse.com.

------
rfzabick
Nokia/HERE (Formerly Navteq) — Chicago

As an organization, we have a long history with map data. Now we’re looking at
interesting ways to use it to change driving. Cars of the future (and present)
have onboard computers, tons of sensors, and internet connections over the
cell network. If you could hook that up to our map data, you could do some
really cool things.

To see what we’re up to, check out [http://360.here.com/tag/connected-
driving/](http://360.here.com/tag/connected-driving/)

We’re looking for strong Java developers to make this happen. Experience with
AWS, apache storm, stream processing or high volume, low-latency applications
are all plusses.

We're also looking for strong SDETs.

The things I’ve enjoyed most since starting here a few months ago:

\- Interesting problem space

\- Interesting tech stack

\- I get to wear sandals to work (I chose to not take advantage of this
particular perk today)

\- Team running group that goes for a run together every Wednesday morning
before lunch (weather permitting)

\- Company gym

\- Quickly-growing team

\- Good medical insurance coverage

\- Starting a lunch time study group (with lunch provided by the company!)

Interested? Questions? Email me at roman.zabicki@here.com I'd love to talk to
you.

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Senior Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a Sr. Software engineer who can hit the ground
running. Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people,
so we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features,
and iterate quickly.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793)

------
Jeffrey903
New York, NY

Confide - [https://getconfide.com](https://getconfide.com)

We are looking for people to join one of the hottest start-ups in NYC. Confide
is an off-the-record mobile messaging app that's targeting professionals and
business people. We combine end-to-end encryption with disappearing messages
to encourage genuine, unfiltered and efficient communication. And we’re backed
by some of the best early-stage investors in the world. As one of the first
employees of Confide, you will be involved in every aspect of our product
development, from start to finish.

==============================

Job: iOS Engineer

Job: Android Engineer

Our engineers:

* Are passionate about providing a great mobile experience

* Sweat over every little detail while also iterating quickly

* Build robust systems and delightful products

* Are sociable and work well with others

Ideal candidates:

* Have 2+ years of iOS or Android development experience

* Love learning new technologies and tools

* Are passionate about doing the best work possible

* Would give an arm and a leg to go to WWDC or Google I/O

* Are awesome engineers

==============================

Job: Full Stack Engineer

Our engineers:

* Have a computer science background

* Sweat over every little detail while also iterating quickly

* Build robust systems and delightful products

* Are sociable and work well with others

Ideal candidates:

* Have full stack web development experience (databases, server-side application, HTML + CSS + Javascript)

* Have operations experience including app deployment and monitoring

* Love learning new technologies and tools

* Are passionate about doing the best work possible

* Are awesome engineers

==============================

More info: [https://getconfide.com/jobs](https://getconfide.com/jobs)

Email us: jobs@getconfide.com

------
ayers
Intelligent Reach :: London, UK (No remote sorry)

[http://www.intelligentreach.com/](http://www.intelligentreach.com/)

2x .NET C# full stack developers. 1x API integration developer.

We are an on-line product distribution platform that helps connect on-line
retailers to more consumers. We help our clients get a better return on
investment with their chosen channels and increase profitability.

We have recently closed our first round of funding and want to use that to
help us grow quicker than we have been doing organically over the last 5
years. We have always been profitable and have a proven revenue model, so this
funding is purely to help us expand at a faster pace.

We are hiring for a multitude of roles but I am specificity looking here for a
couple of .NET C# developers who have experience with ASP.MVC and are very
comfortable spending a lot of time in JavaScript.

More details can be found on the jobs site @
[http://www.intelligentreach.com/jobs](http://www.intelligentreach.com/jobs)

I am open to any questions or discussions @ steve.ayers@intelligentreach.com

------
Flemlord
FinFolio - Denver, CO

FinFolio makes software for professional wealth managers. We make a desktop
product and have a small client base of large financial advisers. We are a
software company, founded and run by a software developer who has created,
grown and sold other startups in our space.

We are hiring a mostly-front-end developer to join our small team with a new
project. Our ideal candidate has experience with with Angular, Bootstrap,
JavaScript/HTML, PhoneGap/Cordova and ASP.Net. It would be nice if you were
also familiar with C# and SQL since we use it in the middle/back layers. Be
passionate.

We are centrally located in the Denver Tech Center, a short walk from the
light rail with free parking, health care, 30" monitors, ​good chairs, free
soda/snacks, foosball, video games, casual dress and other amenities. We work
hard but have fun; margarita Fridays and an occasional early afternoon movie
premiere.

Relocation is available for the right candidate; remote work probably isn't a
good idea yet. If you are interested, contact me at mattabar (at)
finfolio.com.

------
fflaks
Lead SDE - VoloMetrix - Seattle WA

VoloMetrix applies cutting edge big data and people analytics to unlock
collaboration data and change the way that all areas of an organization
measure and manage themselves. Our technology empowers executives, managers,
and individuals to better understand and focus their own time and their team’s
time around the important, instead of the loud. We've been featured in Harvard
Business Review five times this year, as well as in the Wall Street Journal,
The Economist, Fortune, Forbes, CFO and Inc.

We are looking for a passionate Lead Software Development Engineer who can be
a mentor but also wants to be hands-on as we are a small company and need "all
hands on deck". We offer a fun, collaborative and goal oriented work
environment and we're looking for more smart, committed people to join our
team.

Check out [http://www.volometrix.com/about-us/people-analytics-
careers](http://www.volometrix.com/about-us/people-analytics-careers) for more
info on this position and others.

------
FreshPuzzles
Seen.co - New York City Looking for: Full-Stack / Architects / Data Hackers
Come join a growing team tackling a big challenge - summarizing mobile stories
by ranking their real-time media and alerting users to what’s noteworthy by
building automatic summaries. We're doing it with smart, decent people, and
funding from great investors in one of the best cities in the world!

Our team is made up of experts in search, ranking and mobile products.
Altogether we are applying 2 patents, 8 papers and 3 Google Research Awards to
integrate machine learning with breaking news and social curation.

We're building a core of passionate devs and the next few hires will have an
important hand in the direction of the product. The existing team has
experience at Yahoo, Endeca and Frog Design and we value folks who are
curious, hard working, humble and love a good challenge.

Full list of jobs and descriptions here:
[https://angel.co/seen/jobs](https://angel.co/seen/jobs) or just email us
directly jobs@seen.co

------
encore2097
Sugarcube - [https://www.getsugarcube.com](https://www.getsugarcube.com) \-
San Francisco, CA

You are a perfectionist. You do not settle and always desire to improve. You
are an artist. Infusing a creation with your DNA and creating a market
defining product is what drives you. Putting your name on your work means
shipping art that's unquestionably admired, even by critics.

Everything we do at Sugarcube is beautiful, simple and fun. You'll be
challenged, inspired and proud. No matter what your job is here, you'll be
part of the team that makes revolutionary products that set the bar for
excellent user experiences.

We're currently working on shipping our first product - a next-gen, wireless
HDMI cable for all your portable devices. Seamlessly stream, mirror and share
from any device and OS (iOS, Android, Win, Mac, Linux, etc..) to a HDMI
enabled screen.

Get in touch with us if you are passionate about:

    
    
      - Single board computers
      - the Android platform / boot2gecko, 
      - Wi-Fi / mesh networks
      - next-gen adaptive UI 
      - building beautiful, simple and fun products.
    

We're looking for the following teammates to join us:

    
    
      - Android Engineer
      - Embedded Systems Engineer
      - Network Engineer
      - Community Development Intern
      - if you dont see something but know this is what you want to do, get in touch!
    

More info here
([https://www.getsugarcube.com/jobs](https://www.getsugarcube.com/jobs)),

Send an email to sri [at] getsugarcube.com with your resumé/CV and tell us
about your passions and what "simple" means to you.

We look forward to hearing from you!

~ Sri & the team

------
egillie
Flexport | Software engineer | San Francisco, CA

Our goal is to create a world where anyone can freely trade regardless of
geographic, cultural, regulatory, or logistical boundaries. By dramatically
simplifying the process of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a
new generation of entrepreneurs to benefit from the wonders of international
trade. We're a small team of technologists, logistics experts and customer
experience fanatics operating out of a beautiful office in downtown San
Francisco.

Backed by YCombinator, as well as Google Ventures, Bloomberg BETA, and First
Round Capital · Experienced revenue growth of 2,000% over the last 3 months ·
Only tech-driven logistics company offering a full-stack of freight forwarding
and customs brokerage services

We are currently hiring software developers plus freight, customs and
logistics experts of all kinds. If you are interested in joining our team,
check out [https://www.flexport.com/careers](https://www.flexport.com/careers)
or my e-mail is evie@flexport.com :)

------
JJMalina
ChatID (New York, NY) [http://chatid.com](http://chatid.com)

ChatID is a quickly growing platform for brands and consumers to directly
communicate via chat across any website and on any device. Our chat product is
live for partnered brands on Walmart.com, Sears.com and Newegg.com

Our current openings:

* Data Engineer - join our data team and work on building our analytics solution which gives brands and retailers a view into how chat is driving their business.

* Frontend Engineer - join our frontend team and work on our core product which is a 3rd party JavaScript chat widget that runs on desktop and mobile web

About the company:

\- We're 20+ people mostly based in NYC, but also SF and Austin

\- NYC office is in Flatiron between Union Square and Madison Square

\- Newegg.com recently awarded us a 2014 Eggie award for "Best Marketing
Platform"

\- We like contributing to open source
[https://github.com/chatid](https://github.com/chatid) Technologies we use:

\- For our chat server we use Lua and Prosody
[[https://prosody.im/](https://prosody.im/)] an open source XMPP server
started by two of our cofounders, one of which is a member of the XMPP council

\- CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Require.js, Angular.js, Flux and React, D3,
SASS/LESS

\- Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, InfluxDB, RabbitMQ

\- Chef for infrastructure automation, but we're working on switching over to
using Ansible and Docker

Sound interesting? Send us an email at careers@chatid.com and feel free to
reach out to me if you have any questions: jeremiah@chatid.com

------
cj
Position: Full stack engineer (Backbone / Node.js)

Location: SF / NYC (will help w/ relocation)

Company: Localize.js ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)).
We're a fast growing, engineering-focussed company building tools to simplify
website localization and translation. We're redefining how companies localize
web applications.

We're searching for our first employee. You'll have control over large parts
of our product and can meaningfully impact our direction. You'll receive a
huge equity grant alongside of a competitive salary with full benefits.

Apply: Email brandon@localizejs.com

________

We're looking for engineers who really shine in two or more of these areas:

— Experience with our stack (Node.js, Backbone.js, MongoDB, Redis, AWS,
Handlebars, Less)

— Familiar with native browser APIs (ability to interact with DOM w/o jQuery)

— Understanding of MVC patterns

— Basic UI design skills

— Experience with early stage companies or building products from the ground
up

— Interested or experienced in marketing, distribution, sales

— Fast learner, autonomous, inquisitive, analytical

________

Let's get in touch! Email our founder directly at brandon@localizejs.com.

------
hmpc
Veniam, Portugal - Software Engineer -
[http://www.veniam.com/](http://www.veniam.com/)

Veniam just raised a $4.9M series A to build the networking fabric for the
Internet of Moving Things ([http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/02/veniam-picks-
up-4-9m-to-tur...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/02/veniam-picks-up-4-9m-to-
turn-buses-into-wi-fi-hotspots/)), and we are looking for a Full-Stack
Software Engineer to help us.

Someone with entrepreneurial spirit who is different, drives change and shares
our passion for developing cutting-edge products that people and businesses
love and use everyday.

Critical thinking, deliberate problem solving, disruptive mindset, and
excellent communication are essential qualities, as you will be working in an
exceptionally talented team with know-how across different disciplines,
constant learning, boundless creativity, and outstanding execution – always in
tandem with our headquarters in Silicon Valley.

If this is you, please share your CV with us at jobs@veniam.com

Target skills:

* Node.js

* MySQL

* MongoDB & Redis

* Computer Networks (!)

* AWS

* and excellent English.

------
neiljohnson
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site. Lumi -
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Join Lumi and help us change the way people discover content. Brought to you
by the people who started Last.fm.

We're looking for someone to take technical ownership for mobile at Lumi,
initially this means a greenfield Android app.

For information here's the spec [https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-
developer](https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-developer)

Our stack is mostly Python backed by Cassandra, Elastic Search and Postgres.
We'd like you to know a bit of everything and a lot about something.

Reasons to be interested in Lumi

* Founders with recognised pedigree

* A small but extremely strong engineering team

* A really cool product that /could/ go onto take over the world :-)

* Genuinely hard and interesting machine learning/data retrieval problems requiring original research.

Either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if you'd like
to chat first (details in my profile)

[https://lumi.do/about/jobs](https://lumi.do/about/jobs)

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

Python and JavaScript Developers

=====================================

We're hiring developers on the front end and backend to join our funded
startup (we recently closed a $6.25M Series B) to help us build and expand our
market leading Retention Automation Platform.

Backend Developers will have an opportunity to work with Python, the Pyramid
web framework, and and many of the leading ecommerce and marketing platforms
in the world. Front End Developers will be able to work in JavaScript with
Backbone, jQuery and MarionetteJS to build out our rapidly growing web
application.

This is an exciting opportunity to get in on the ground floor with salary and
stock options while working with cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is
available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our awesome downtown
Durham, North Carolina office.

More info here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

------
mattiasgunneras
BREAKFAST - Brooklyn, New York

Frontend / UI / UX engineer (Full-time)

Breakfast is a small team (<10) of software and hardware engineers that create
design and experience driven products such as Points
([http://pointssign.com/](http://pointssign.com/)) and Instaprint
([http://instaprint.me](http://instaprint.me)).

We're looking for a senior front end engineer. Your role is to lead our front
end development. You'll be working closely with the design and dev-ops team to
translate our design aesthetics into functional, fast loading, responsive UIs
that are easily maintained. We are looking for you to help us make decisions
on tools and architecture, and ultimately implementation. Apply to
jobs+frontend@breakfastny.com or read more here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/76956/senior-front-
en...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/76956/senior-front-end-ui-ux-
engineer-breakfast)

------
stringbeans
Edvisor.io - Vancouver, BC Canada ([http://edvisor.io](http://edvisor.io))
([https://angel.co/edvisor-io](https://angel.co/edvisor-io))

REMOTE Full-time positions available.

We've just completed a 3-month stint in NYC with TechStars and we are looking
for both backend and frontend engineers to join us! We have a strong team that
loves working together and getting shit done, and we're growing really
quickly!

Edvisor.io is under a year old and has quickly grown its customer base to over
300+ users, at a rate of 50% month-to-month. You’ll be at the front lines of
creating technology that’s transforming an $80B industry and working with
customers all over the world.

1) Backend NodeJS Engineer

Requirements:

\- strong experience with NodeJS

\- experience with the Loopback framework

\- strong experience with MySQL

\- strong experience building a RESTful API

2) Frontend Engineer

\- strong experience with AngularJS

\- strong experience with HTML5 and CSS3

\- experience with Foundation for Apps framework

\- experience with Gulp and Bower build systems

You can apply here ([https://angel.co/edvisor-io](https://angel.co/edvisor-
io))

------
agentscully
Seattle - Create an intelligent world - GraphLab

:: Data Scientist & Applications Developer ::

In these roles, you will be working directly with customers on their projects,
figuring out how to improve GraphLab’s business with data, educating our
users, and building cool predictive apps.

Are you a generalist with many skills who feels boxed in by most roles and
wants to straddle technical and business work? Creative hacker­type? We want
you!

Requirements:

-Hands-on experience building apps or features that leverage machine learning.

-Great communication skills and collaborative.

-Interest in business.

-Comfortable in Python or R.

-Experience with data analysis and ML libraries.

Advanced degree, experience in startups, and cool GitHub projects = +1.

We are leaders in machine learning, distributed systems, and interaction
design. We are hackers, open source contributors, and lovers of all things
geek. We have a strong culture of learning and experimentation and are excited
to share our expertise and learn from yours.

Full descriptions here:
[http://graphlab.com/company/careers.html](http://graphlab.com/company/careers.html)

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java on Spring
on *nix with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. The Baltimore office also has
a team on a large .NET stack as well, but Java teams are spread across both
offices. We have some big projects in the works involving big data and volume
as we scale globally and across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our
Reston platform alone handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
adelegb
YouNoodle is looking for a talented and experienced full-stack engineer to
join our San Francisco-based team of hackers, designers, and architects. We
are helping tens of thousands of startups step forward on our global
competitions platform, and we are effectively building the world’s largest
innovation engine. We are looking to add an exceptional engineer to help scale
our existing product as well as build out tomorrow’s global startup movement
platform.

Our new product is based on AngularJS and Laravel, our codebase is very
structured and neat, and we want to keep it that way. We’re looking for
someone who can dive in and take responsibility where needed to make sure that
the app works and flows well, from the backend to the frontend. You will be
given a lot of independence in your work and a real opportunity to influence
the product in a meaningful way.
[http://ww2.younoodle.com/jobs/](http://ww2.younoodle.com/jobs/)

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you'll tackle the challenges that arise as we build a large-scale
system for data processing and distribution.

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run Ventures, Max
Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Dev Ops, Full Stack, Front-End, and Forward
Deployed roles here:
[https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs](https://angel.co/humanapi/jobs) We'd love to
hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
robvolk
Charlie App | Chicago, IL | charlieapp.com

* Backend Ruby Developer (full-time)

* Developer internship

Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches the people you’re about
to meet with. Our users love us and we spread fast in every company that uses
Charlie. We’ve raised $1.8M ([http://bit.ly/charlie-
techcrunch](http://bit.ly/charlie-techcrunch)) and are expanding our our team.

We're a small dev that loves to code, and constantly pushes each other, and
learns from each other. We get to work on really challenging problems (how do
you distill someone down to one page?) We’ve built Charlie on Ruby on Rails,
MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, RSpec, Capybara, and it lives on an elastic server
farm. We iterate fast, practice continuous delivery, we’re process-driven, and
very test-focused.

We’re looking for passionate, self-motivated software engineers who want to
make an impact on an early-stage company. If this sounds like you, drop us a
line and let’s talk! jobs+hn@charlieapp.com

Why we’re special:

* We’re a passionate, driven, fun team

* Take as much vacation as you need

* Flexible working situation: hours, location

* Competitive salary + equity

* VC-backed, funded startup

* Everyone deploys to production (fully automated, painless)

* Free coffee, free beer (after coffee of course)

* We go out and do fun things (concerts, Bulls & Cubs games, and occasionally ski in Colorado)

Location: Chicago, IL

 __Apply __Interested? Hollar at us. email jobs+hn@charlieapp.com.

[https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

------
mverwijs
At Blendle (Utrecht, Netherlands) we're looking for Backend Developers, Front-
end Developers, Operations people.

We build a paywall, a conversion tool and front-ends that result effectively
in a portal that offers Pay-Per-Newspaper-Article. Currently we have almost
150.000 active accounts in the Netherlands alone. You can find a better
explanation here: [https://launch.blendle.nl/](https://launch.blendle.nl/) and
the actual product is here: [https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com).

We use ruby, node, redis, elasticsearch, postgresql, ansible, sinatra, and
more ruby. There's also some PHP that we'd love to see ported to Ruby.

Unfortunately, all the jobs postings are in Dutch. They can be found here:
[http://jobs.blendle.nl](http://jobs.blendle.nl).

(Personally, I'd love to have some different nationalities working at Blendle,
but for the time being Dutch is the main language in all communications. )

------
skellystudios
____Network Locum, London
([http://www.networklocum.com](http://www.networklocum.com)) ____

Network Locum is an online marketplace matching temporary (locum) GPs with
practices looking to find someone to cover a session. We get over 10000
sessions posted every month, and are

Our technology stack comprises mainly of interconnected microservices in
Python and Django chattering over Redis, with some Backbone.JS giving our
frontend a bit of dazzle. It’s quite cool.

What we believe in * Getting stuff done * Testing quickly and often * Making
informed, data-driven decisions * Lean principles and Agile + Scrum project
management * Developers spending their time doing what they do best:
developing * Cultural fit is as important as raw technical skills are

We have an office in Shoreditch which our team of 12 works out of. If you’d
like to join us and be challenged on a daily basis, while having fun with
great people, then shoot us your github profile to michael@networklocum.com

------
afan
LEAD SOFTWARE ENGINEER - Almond (askalmond.com) - New York, NY United States

Almond (askalmond.com) is seeking a Lead Software Engineer to drive the
development of a groundbreaking online nutrition consultation marketplace.
This lead engineer will have ownership of frontend and backend design and
implementation for a telehealth/video-conferencing and ecommerce application.
This is an exciting opportunity to join a young, passionate, and dynamic team
committed to revolutionizing the consumer health experience.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

\- Design and implement web app backend/frontend according to core
specifications, including HIPAA compliance, and lay the groundwork for
iOS/Android integration

\- Drive a robust, data-driven test-and-learn methodology of software
development (including A/B/n testing and continual customer input)

\- Serve as the software head of Almond, collaborating continuously with a
diverse top-tier team

JOB QUALIFICATIONS:

\- 3+ years of experience with a high level of aptitude in PHP, MySQL,
Javascript/HTML/CSS, frontend and backend MVC fraeworks, with experience in
AWS preferred

\- Examples of 1-2 production-level projects utilizing the above (able to
provide links/code on request)

\- Outstanding communication sills, self-starter with infectious enthusiasm,
energy and problem-solving abilities

\- Driven and motivated to grow with a top-tier team

\- BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or equivalent

As part of the Brainchild family (brainchildco.com), we focus on building an
incredible, proﬁt-generating product without the hassle of fundraising that
typically burdens young companies. Please submit your resume and project
examples to careers@askalmond.com with the subject line “Lead Software
Engineer".

------
yavery
AppDirect San Francisco, CA & Montreal, Canada

Powering the future of software delivery. AppDirect offers a cloud service
marketplace and management platform that enables companies to distribute web-
based services. The global network of AppDirect-powered marketplaces allows
businesses to find, buy, and manage the best applications the cloud has to
offer.

Our passion for Software-as-a-Service (SaaS), as well as our singular focus on
creating a flawless user experience, have helped AppDirect become the leading
cloud service marketplace company offering developers reach to millions of
users.

\- Drive disruption \- Amaze yourself \- Inspire others \- Discover excellence

We have many open positions both in Montreal and San Francisco. Join the
revolution today!

Montreal Engineering Opportunities:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3aMKWhwo](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3aMKWhwo)

San Francisco Engineering Opportunities:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3YNKWhwd](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3YNKWhwd)

------
Airphrame
Drone startup -- www.airphrame.com --- in Downtown SF is hiring full stack web
developers. You'd be one of the first 10 employees.

We’re looking to hire a Full-Stack software engineer with solid foundational
programming skills and at least 4 years professional experience and has built
several large web apps using different front end frameworks.

\--Interesting Technology-- Scala Backend. Technologies include http4s, Slick,
Postgres, PostGIS With a preference for statically typed languages front end.
(ie. typescript) AWS skills a plus. Linux System Admin a plus. Devops skills a
plus.

\--Interesting Business-- At Airphrame, www.airphrame.com, Our goal is to
deploy a fleet of fleet of flying robots, potentially 10,000’s across the
world, that are constantly updating geophysical data (such as 3D point cloud
sets) for mapping platforms, environmental & civil engineers, and other
business who can utilize such data. We’ve been in business 3 years, have
recently raised 5M serA, and have paying customers who love us. In the
present, our data is invaluable to maintaining utilities infrastructure (dams,
powerlines, highways, rail, etc). In the future, robots (for delivery, cars,
etc) will depend on good mapping data to navigate the physical world - and we
will be an essential part of that.

\--Interesting People/Place-- We’re a small and highly skilled group who
prefers working with top talent than at a big company. Founded by three
engineers: Mechatronics, Unmanned Systems, and Software, you’d be in the first
10 employees. We have a young environment with offices in MidMarket SF and a
robotics laboratory (aka adult treehouse) in Oakland.

APPLICATION PROCESS Please send an email to: jobs at airphrame.com, subject:
[Position Name] Please include github account or code samples Career Page:
[http://www.airphrame.com/careers/](http://www.airphrame.com/careers/)

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis, Full time,
INTERN/H1B) - [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Our mission is to build great software for farmers.

We use a combination of weather monitoring, agronomic modeling, satellite
imagery, and weather simulation to provide data and insights to those farmers.

    
    
       =================================    
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====       
       =================================
    

Specifically we are looking for two full time positions which I'll describe
here, though there are roles open across the board which you can check out
using the link at the bottom.

Engineer on the Geospatial team

You will be building out our imagery infrastructure.

You will be building software to pull and index terabytes of images fast and
reliably.

You will help provide high resolution imagery at sub 200ms speed to farmers
that need it. (this is my team)

==================================

Engineer on the Climatology team

You will work with best-in-their-class climate scientists to implement and
productionize their weather models.

Specifically you might work on several interesting projects including weather
data reconstruction to provide more accurate predictions and readings to
farmers who's farms may be spread over several counties.

    
    
       ===========================    
       ====== Why I love it ======    
       ===========================
    
     – I think Climate is poised to make a huge impact on farming. 
     – I am surrounded by a group of super smart people that care about the work we are doing.
     – I get to tackle challenging problems everyday.
    

I am on the satellite imagery team and I am really excited about the work
we've been doing, I am happy to talk in length about it over email at
skhalsa@climate.com.

If you are interested in the two positions above, please email me directly.
Otherwise apply through this link and you will be put in the pre-screened
pile:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oVwpZfwz&s=Hackernews_Satshaba...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oVwpZfwz&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

------
austinhallock
Clay.io - [http://clay.io](http://clay.io) \- San Francisco, CA

Hiring Full-Stack Engineers. Shoot me an email: austin@clay.io

    
    
      ===================
      What we're building
      ===================
    

We're building Steam for casual mobile games - competing with the app stores
to provide a better way to discover games on mobile. The approach we're taking
focuses on mobile web games - games people can access immediately without the
added friction of installing them in an app store.

    
    
      ==============
      Where we're at
      ==============
    

Small team of 3, with large audience of 5,000,000+ users to push code to.
[https://github.com/claydotio/clay-mobile](https://github.com/claydotio/clay-
mobile) for general idea of the quality of code we write.

    
    
      =========
      Our Stack
      =========
    

Node.js, CoffeeScript, Docker, Zorium.js, Gulp, Ansible, MongoDB, MySQL, ...

------
maggyhillen
Udemy - Downtown San Francisco, CA (near BART & Caltrain)

Udemy's mission is to help anyone learn anything online. Our online course
marketplace serves a huge, global community of 5 million student students and
includes more than 20,000 courses served up in more than 50 languages,
designed by our community of 10,000 expert instructors.

Our tech stack is primarily Python/PHP/Django. We run Javascript (Angular and
Require are our primary JS frameworks) on the frontend and MySQL on the
backend. Our development environment is characterized by Agile practices,
frequent and honest feedback on code quality and rapid iteration - typically
code is accepted into our codebase within 1-2 hours of the pull request being
sent.

We're hiring Fullstack, Frontend, Backend, Mobile and DevOps engineers.

email maggy at maggy.hillen@udemy.com for additional info or apply online at
[https://www.udemy.com/careers/](https://www.udemy.com/careers/)

------
mlent
SumUp - Berlin, Germany - Front-End Web Developer (m/f)

\------------

Key responsibilities

Expertise in Angular.js, our framework of choice, is a huge plus, but we're
also interested in your history with other javascript frameworks such as
Ember, Backbone, or Knockout. You are fluent in Javascript, not just jQuery,
comfortable with modern front-end development tools like Grunt and Sass, and
you are proficient (dare we say, pedantic) with Git. Your eye for UX and
usability are also essential to succeed in this role. Experience with at least
one server-side language, especially Ruby, demonstrates that you are the kind
of flexible and well-rounded developer we are looking for.

What we expect from you

You care about performance, clean code, and enjoy experimenting with different
approaches to a technical problem. And of course, you know your way around
Linux and have either a Computer Science education or understand the
equivalent fundamentals. You love to work as a reliable part in a dedicated,
high-performance team. Your excellent communication and written skills in
English will help you collaborate with team members from a wide range of
countries and cultures. You love what you do and strive for improvement in all
areas of your life – whether at work or in your free time. You are excited and
motivated by a good challenge.

What you can expect from us

An amazing working environment at the beautiful riverside in Kreuzberg, Berlin
– the heart of the most vibrant city in Europe. Short decision-making channels
in a technologically demanding, international and motivating environment with
flat hierarchies. Challenging tasks and responsibilities and a wide scope for
action. This full-time job, now.

\------------

If you’re interested in joining us, please send a copy of your CV and/or a
link to your Github to careers@sumup.com. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
aubertg
West Los Angeles - TigerLead - [http://tigerlead.com/](http://tigerlead.com/)
\- REMOTE for some positions

TigerLead is one of the most heavily-trafficked networks of real estate sites
on the web, connecting home buyers/sellers with realtors. Startup-like
atmosphere within a small but profitable and fast-growing division of Move
Inc!

Here's a list of the current openings, but we're always on the lookout for
exceptional engineers who don't necessarily fit a specific position:

\- Product R&D Team Lead - [http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/product-rd-team-
lead/](http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/product-rd-team-lead/)

\- Systems Administrator - [http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/systems-
administrator/](http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/systems-administrator/)

\- Software Engineer, Sr (front-end) -
[http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/software-engineer-sr-front-
end...](http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/software-engineer-sr-front-end/)

\- Mid-level PostgreSQL DBA - [http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/mid-level-
postgresql-dba/](http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/mid-level-postgresql-dba/)

\- Junior PostgreSQL DBA - [http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/junior-postgresql-
dba/](http://www.tigerlead.com/jobs/junior-postgresql-dba/)

Flexible hours, open-source friendly environment, remote ok for a lot of the
positions, and dog-friendly. We use a mix of Perl and Ruby, but we're
branching out in Ember for new front-ends and we're more interested in using
the right tool for the job than in specific technologies.

Sounds interesting, challenging, and fun? Apply to become our next Tiger!

------
ben-deskpro
PHP Full Stack Developer - DeskPRO, London UK

We're looking for an expert PHP developer to work on an advanced, MVC-based
helpdesk platform that's used by millions of people every day in a wide range
of organizations, including Valve Software, Xerox, T-mobile, Fujitsu, Tumblr
and AT&T.

Skills required: expert in OOP/MVC/ORM programming techniques and PHP (v5.3+)
frameworks; MySQL; solid front-end development experience with XHTML, CSS, and
Javascript.

What you'll be doing: help design and implement new communication channels in
our software (voice/SMS, Facebook/Twitter, screensharing); integrate our
software with 3rd party services; improve and refine our product; work on our
backend systems; work on our mobile apps built with our API/HTML5 + PhoneGap

For more details and to apply see: [https://www.deskpro.com/jobs/php-
developer/](https://www.deskpro.com/jobs/php-developer/)

------
lmay
About us www.honest.com

The Honest Company passionately believes in creating not only effective, but
also unquestionably safe, eco-friendly, beautiful, convenient, and affordable
products for babies and homes. While e-commerce direct-to-customer shipping
has been our largest success, our retail partnerships are rapidly growing with
our products now in Target, Costco, WholeFoods, and Nordstrom.

Check out our office:

\-- [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-
honest...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/02/jessica-alba-honest-
company-headquarters_n_4031708.html) ====================== Our stack:

\-- Ruby on Rails backend for our E-Commerce Site (Python and/or Node.js
experience perfectly fine) \-- Angular.js and themed Bootstrap on the front-
end \-- Our warehouse currently runs off an in-house created Ruby server \--
TDD with rspec, capybara, and jasmine tests keeping things stable \-- RabbitMQ
is our main queueing system \-- Datastores - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached
\-- iOS app in the app store - Honest Baby ==================== Positions
Available:

\-- Full-Stack Engineers (Jr., Mid. Sr.)
[http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior...](http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior-
BackEnd-Ruby-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

\-- Back-End Engineers (Jr., Mid, Sr.)
[http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior...](http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior-
BackEnd-Ruby-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

\-- QA Automation Engineers
[http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/xGxKkY/Qualit...](http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/xGxKkY/Quality-
Assurance-Automation-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

------
ericatfoody
FoodyDirect - REMOTE (Candidates must be eligible for employment in USA) -
[https://www.foodydirect.com](https://www.foodydirect.com)

Looking for a senior level Ruby on Rails developer with full stack experience.

We’re an ecommerce site that partners with small artisan restaurants across
the United States to make selling and shipping their food online simple so
they can focus on making it.

Our stack is primarily Ruby on Rails with a decent bit of JavaScript on the
front-end. We are also getting into Ember.js with some of our new development
so experience with it is a big plus. Other technologies/techniques that are
plus to be familiar with: Heroku, CSS, HTML, Responsive Web Design, agile
methodologies, remote pairing and Postgres.

Must be eligible for employment in the USA.

Contact us at jobs+yc@foodydirect.com with a short email about yourself and
why you are interested. Attach your resume and links to github or code
samples.

------
jefftougas
eCommHub -- Atlanta, GA -- Full time --
[https://ecommhub.com](https://ecommhub.com)

Hiring: DevOps, Backend, and full-stack engineers

We're building the e-commerce automation platform of the future, today.
eCommHub is essentially a domain-specific, intelligent message broker that
facilitates easy integration between shopping carts and fulfillment centers.
Simple in theory, but complex and full of exciting challenges in practice. At
eCommHub, you will have the unique opportunity to tackle a variety of
meaningful technical challenges as we scale our SaaS product to automate
thousands more online stores.

A handful of technologies and tools we're using today:

\- AWS, Chef, Jenkins, Hubot \- Postgres, Memcache, Redis \- Ruby/Rails \-
Github, JIRA

Technologies we're actively exploring for upcoming projects:

\- Go \- Clojure \- RabbitMQ/ZeroMQ and others \- Docker \- Elasticsearch \-
Logstash \- Fluentd

Exciting projects you will have the opportunity to work on:

\- Transition to (micro)services oriented architecture \- "40-deploys a day"
level continuous delivery (and all the associated automation) \- designing and
implementing a well-documented, publicly facing API \- Many more

We integrate with a number of storefronts and marketplaces, including Shopify,
Magento, BigCommerce, 3DCart, Amazon, and ChannelAdvisor. We integrate using
technologies including CSV, EDI, SOAP, and REST.

eCommHub is backed by investors including Sigma Prime, Mosely Ventures, and
UPS. We offer competitive salary and equity packages, health and dental
insurance, paid vacation, and many other benefits, including offices in
Midtown Atlanta near Georgia Tech.

For more information about eCommHub or to submit your application, email
jobs@ecommhub.com or contact me directly at jeff@ecommhub.com

------
cmanuel
Seed Scientific | NYC |
[http://seedscientific.com/](http://seedscientific.com/)

Seed solves big problems with big data. We architect data-driven, technology-
based solutions to a wide range of complex problems for global clients in the
commercial, public, and social sectors -- like GE and the United Nations.

We're growing fast and hiring ASAP for several FT positions:

Front End Developers Data Engineers Design Technologists Data Scientists

You'll have direct impact on the solutions we design for our clients. You'll
build and deploy custom data-driven tools, visualizations and platforms. And
you'll collaborate with an interdisciplinary group of scientists,
mathematicians, designers, and engineers.

If this sounds interesting or if you have any questions, email
manuel@seedscientific.com.

No remote work at this time.

[http://seedscientific.theresumator.com/apply/](http://seedscientific.theresumator.com/apply/)

------
ditesh
GrabTaxi is a South East Asian startup that aims to transform the way 600
million people commute every day. We want to improve the safety and efficiency
of our taxis by leveraging on advancements in GPS and mobile technology.

Our production scale is massive. We process hundreds of thousands of real time
bookings a day, and when you push out new code, tons of people will use what
you made. Operating at this level is hard but incredibly rewarding.

As a leader in an exciting and fast-paced industry that is evolving daily, we
are seeking talented engineers to join our team. You will specialize in
building elegant products that bring our unique On-Demand Transport experience
to millions of people, anytime and anywhere.

Location: Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) or Singapore

Open Positions (full time):

a. iOS and Android engineers

b. Backend engineers (strong understand of CS fundamentals is a must,
experience in Node.js or Go is a plus but not required)

c. Rails engineers

d. Frontend engineers

Contact us at careers@grabtaxi.com (mention that you saw this job ad on HN)

------
nhyun
HealthLoop | Mountain View, CA |
[http://www.healthloop.com](http://www.healthloop.com)

We are looking for a detail oriented, clinically inclined Patient Experience
Lead with excellent customer facing skills.

HealthLoop is a cloud-based platform that automates follow-up care; keeping
doctors, patients and care-givers connected between visits with clinical
information that is insightful, actionable, and engaging. Our peer-reviewed
follow-up plans automate the routine aspects of care while tracking patient
progress and monitoring clinical areas of concern. Our analytics engine sifts
through and filters the deluge of patient-generated data in real time;
focusing the care team’s time and attention on patients who need them the
most.

For more information, visit: [http://healthloop.com/patient-experience-
lead/](http://healthloop.com/patient-experience-lead/)

------
Perihelion
PagerDuty - San Francisco and Toronto, Full time

Thinking of moving to SF/SV? Make the web a more stable place. Our offices are
full of a wide range of great people, working on a problem that matters. We
need engineers of all flavors and stripes, engineering managers, sales,
recruiters and especially more evangelists.
[http://bit.ly/1xjBVWz](http://bit.ly/1xjBVWz)

In Toronto? Take the TTC to work in Silicon Valley. We were started in Canada,
and still do some of our toughest engineering work in a great office a block
from St. Andrew Station. We're looking to build out our engineering team as
well as hire a lead technical recruiter.
[http://bit.ly/1K4yt7t](http://bit.ly/1K4yt7t)

For more reasons to work here: [http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-
us/](http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-us/)

------
devrelm
Fino - New York City - iOS Engineer

This hands-on position entails aligning our clients’ technology vision with
their business strategies as well as involvement in all aspects of project
delivery including development, testing, deployment and communicating results.

    
    
      === This role might be for you if: ===
    

\- You think that square brackets are cool

\- Can’t wait until the next WWDC and the next revolutionary products to ship
from the mother ship

\- Want to help revolutionize the world with iOS and mobile

\- Want to push the limits of iOS and its impact on society and culture

\- You have a published app in the iTunes stores

    
    
      === What You'll Do ===
    

\- Build and own the UI and application logic of apps, using Objective-C and
iOS SDK

\- Work on revolutionary products using cutting edge technology

\- Engage in product design and review with team members, clients, partners
and other stakeholders

\- Develop and optimizing apps with very heavy rich media content

    
    
      === What You Need ===
    

\- Demonstrate strong skills in designing and implementing innovative UI
solutions

\- Well versed in client-server application architectures

\- Experience with Java or PHP web applications

\- Proven experience with one or more apps published in the app store

\- Ability to work fast, quickly get up to speed with existing code, and learn
new concepts easily

\- Experience with large-scale, high-traffic, enterprise-level applications,
requiring coordination with development team

Apply here:
[http://www.finoconsulting.com/CareerListing.aspx?id=33221&gh...](http://www.finoconsulting.com/CareerListing.aspx?id=33221&gh_jid=33221&gh_src=33221)

------
jedanbik
We are in need of four developers whom we would like to hire preferably in the
Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill/Cary/Morrisville, North Carolina area (but San
Jose, California will work also).

\- Jesse Bikman Research Analyst Scry Analytics (www.scryanalytics.com)
jesse.bikman@scryanalytics.com

\----Front-end web developer:

Responsibilities/Necessary Skills: Develop an extensible web based UI from
scratch that will run on Apache Tomcat with a Unix back-end. Must be able to
produce design documents on UI elements with appropriate detail for all
functions for the given UI. Must have strong UI/UX design skills and be able
to produce page mock-ups using graphics tools of their choice (Photoshop,
Illustrator, Gimp, etc.) The web front end must be completely custom made and
not a template from pre-existing copyright software (i.e. wordpress
templates).

Must be proficient in: HTML, Javascript, CSS, nix, Apache, Apache Tomcat, Java
servlets, Event drive programming, MVC patterns, etc.

Nice to have experience in: Node.js, Angular.js, Talend, R, Java

4+ years as a web developer with at least 2 years focused on developing web
GUIs.

\----Back end developer:

Responsibilities: Write server-side scripts that connect Java, R, and Tableau
(BI) reports with corresponding databases and data-marts. Create the interface
between a web based (HTML/Javascript/CSS) GUI and back-end scripts. Create a
file system to store all the scripts and automatically patch/detect new
scripts. Schedule scripts to run on a schedule and update the web GUI with new
script outputs.

Must be proficient in: nix, shell scripting, Java, Java Servlets, Apache,
Apache Tomcat, Event driven programming, MVC patterns, etc.

Nice to have experience in: Node.js, Angular.js, Talend, R, cron daemon

Recommended 4-6+ years experience developing *nix scripts or server side
scripting with a web front-end.

~~~
jedanbik
Should have added that we are looking for US citizens.

------
mattmurdog
Consensus Corp (San Francisco, CA = Financial District, a few blocks away from
SalesForce, Google, and Firefox):

-= Looking for Senior Front-End & UX/UI Developers =-

Come find out why Fortune 500 retail companies such as Microsoft, Samsung,
Costco, etc need and want us, and why other companies fear us.

What we're looking for:

* You can write large scale (and scalable) JavaScript/AngularJS apps in your sleep

* Dabbling in UI/UX excites you

* You want your software to be used by millions every year

++ Full Time begins ASAP

++ Benefits (401K, Health, Insurance, etc)

++ Conveniently located near public transportation, Bart, Muni, Cal Train

++ Flexible scheduling, laid back work environment, zombie apocalypse ready
teammates

[http://www.consensuscorp.com/company/careers/job-
openings/](http://www.consensuscorp.com/company/careers/job-openings/)

email: consensushr [a+] consensuscorp (d0+) com Send an email along with your
resume, and in the subject says: "To Mattmurdog forward to creatives"

------
pavanred
Uplift Inc. Location - Sunnyvale, CA

Fulltime web application engineer

Our core team is experienced with a history of successful startups. We look
for exceptional people who have a passion to individually apply their skills,
learn, innovate and create tangible value for the company. We currently have a
small engineering team and need to add a few more key people.

What we look for: You will be responsible for designing and implementing the
Java application that connects the front-end interfaces with the backend
analytics data. This is the business logic that provides realtime decisions
and powers the analytics dashboard.

\- Foremost you must consider yourself an expert at building web applications
using Java.

\- Since this component will glue the frontend UI to the backend data,
understanding AngularJS and DynamoDB are helpful.

\- Experience using other technologies in our stack will get you a head start.
These are GitHub, Jenkins, AWS S3 and EC2.

Joel score - 12/12

contact pareddy AT uplift.com

------
iamnader
Kapost - [http://kapost.com](http://kapost.com) \- Boulder, CO (full-time)

Want to move to Boulder? Come work at Kapost!

Kapost is a start-up in lovely Boulder, CO and we are growing very fast. We've
gone from 15-60 employees in the last year, tripling revenues the last two
years.

We're disrupting the way that modern marketing goes down with customers like
IBM, Dell and AT&T.

The thing we've done best is build an incredible team of people who are both
exceptional at their jobs, but also good fun people. Our culture is super
important to us: [http://bit.ly/kapost-culture](http://bit.ly/kapost-culture)
Come join us!

We're hiring for a variety of engineering positions: web, analytics, platform,
etc. See the full listings and how to apply here:
[http://kapost.com/careers](http://kapost.com/careers)

------
mouly
SolarCity - San Francisco, CA & San Mateo, CA

SolarCity is America's largest solar power provider. We make clean energy
available to homeowners, businesses, schools, non-profits and government
organizations at a lower cost than they pay for energy generated by burning
fossil fuels.

"Sustainable energy is the fundamental problem the world faces" \- Elon Musk,
Chairman of SolarCity, CEO of Tesla Motors, CEO of SpaceX

Our software team is working on the most interesting projects in the industry,
some of them include:

* Internal tools to mobilize our workforce

* External apps to facilitate solar adoption

* Real time energy production and consumption monitoring

* Distributed energy management using battery storage

* Graphical CAD systems for auditing and design

* 3D whole house energy simulation models

* Pricing and proposal tools

* Complex financial fund modeling

* Quadcopters!

* Gamification

[https://careers-
solarcity.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchC...](https://careers-
solarcity.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchCategory=20901)

------
lm741
Karmic Labs, Inc. - [https://karmiclabs.com](https://karmiclabs.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Fulltime (Design, Frontend, Full-Stack/DevOps)

We believe that everyone in the workforce should get a smart debit expesne
card from their employer and that every business owner should understand their
expenses as they happen.

We're building a SaaS business debit card platform that allows small
businesses to have dynamic financial controls and trust levels, accountability
by default, and realtime expense management. Our private beta went live with
Mastercard last month.

We're a small team from a diverse set of backgrounds (Pinterest, V.C.,
Netscape, Thoughtworks, Amex...) based in our converted-Victorian office in
SoMa. We strive to have an open and accepting culture.

On the technical side:

* We're building our APIs with Flask on Python3 and using Postgres, Redis, and S3.

* We're building our Web apps with AngularJS and Sass (mobile app as a web/native hybrid).

* Our web infrastructure is deployed with Ansible an uses Nginx, Sentry, and an ELK stack for logging.

* We use Git + Phabricator for code reviews. We like linters and unit tests.

We're looking for:

* Design - We care deeply about UX and are looking for a designer who has a passion for building great interfaces.

* Frontend - We're looking for the type of person who reads all of the new browser API specs and is excited by ServiceWorkers.

* Backend - Do you have a passion for building well factored code and designing great APIs?

* DevOps - We're obsessive about infrastructure automation...

Want to help businesses by solving company expenses? Send us an email: jobs at
karmiclabs dot com; be sure to tell us a bit about yourself and include a link
to something that you're proud of.

------
ellego
Polycom, Inc - [https://www.polycom.com/](https://www.polycom.com/) \- HQ in
San Jose, CA Polycom is a leader in communications and collaboration; you may
know us by our conference phones.

• Austin, TX - Staff UI Software Engineer (Full Time, Visa) - JavaScript,
Sencha, ExtJS/Touch and REST API. 3+ yrs exp.

• Austin, TX - Software Release Engineer (Full Time, Visa) - Linux/Unix,
Subversion, Perl, Python, Apache, CGI. 0-5 yrs exp.

• Westminster, CO - Software Engineer (Full Time, Visa) - Java/Linux
environment with Subversion. 0-5 yrs exp.

• Westminster, CO - SCM Engineer (Full Time, Visa) - Subversion, Jenkins,
Linux, Windows, and shell scripting. 3+ yrs exp.

More info on these openings:
[http://careers.polycom.com/search.php;](http://careers.polycom.com/search.php;)
to apply, email your resume to laura.gomez@polycom.com.

------
danieltmiles
Monsoon Commerce - Portland, Oregon - Full Time

Go (golang) microservices developer

At Monsoon Commerce, we believe in creative freedom, strong, supportive teams
and work-life balance. We're working with some pretty cool technologies, too,
like go, docker, and (soon) kubernetes. If you don't have experience with
those things, that's OK, we're really just looking for a sharp developer who
can learn with the rest of us.

We're an e-commerce company that helps online merchants list their inventory
on a variety of online marketplaces (Amazon, Ebay, etc.) and stay competitive
with automatic repricing. We also help them handle their incoming orders and
we're hosting more and more of that in the cloud (Amazon's EC2). That's where
you come in.

Interested? Check out our job posting:
[http://jobsco.re/1BgIgBs](http://jobsco.re/1BgIgBs)

------
BornInTheUSSR
Brickwork Software is a one-year-old startup changing the way customers engage
with brick & mortar stores online. We are looking for exceptional senior
software engineers to help us shape the product and the company while growing
with us.

About you: A ‘T-shaped’ experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer with a
bias toward front end development, love of great products and clean code. As a
key early hire, you will have a big impact on our codebase, engineering
process and culture.

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team (if we say so ourselves) that
has a great time working together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer
pipeline and is poised for tremendous growth. NYC-based and remote candidates
welcome.

Get in touch at: work AT brickworksoftware.com with some links to where we can
find out more about you and the best product you’ve recently discovered.

Happy New Year!

------
jpwagner
Trill - Boston / Cambridge MA -- [http://trill.me](http://trill.me) and
[http://trill.me/app](http://trill.me/app)

Trill helps you find local live shows (currently in its pilot city of Boston)
and everything that happens on a stage (music, theater, comedy, dance, etc).
We are super early stage, seed funded, and focused on the following 3 value
props: (1) provide a very complete db of live shows (2) provide value to event
venues and producers by getting them access to data about their audience (3)
allow for a complete integration of event discovery/one-click-
buy/transportation from your phone.

We are looking for a few awesome contributors:

(1) Mobile Developer

(2) Full-stack Engineer (django/flask/python/js)

(3) Growth Hacker

Please reach out to careers@trill.me or to me personally at <my-hn-username>
[at] trill [dot] me

------
xfour
Trulia, located in downtown San Francisco, is looking for multiple Senior
Software Engineers (On-Site Contract)

Come check out our shiny new building near 2nd and Mission.

We're that rare company that holds the culture of its startup roots, while
blending in the sanity of a regular work schedule with an emphasis on
work/life/family balance.

\- Competitive base salary + employee stock \- Full medical, dental, & vision
benefits \- 401K Program with employer match \- Monthly subsidy that can be
used towards gym memberships \- Flexible Spending Accounts \- Commuter Costs
allowance \- Generous paid time off package \- Monthly company paid happy
hours and an amazing culture!

For more information
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trulia/jobs/29292#.VKstb2TF_1A](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trulia/jobs/29292#.VKstb2TF_1A)

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python (or C or D or Erlang) and petabytes of data, this is your
dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

PS. We are also hiring Javascript engineers! Btw, we write our own convex
optimizers, if machine learning is close to your heart - ping me for more
info.

------
tianyicui
Jane Street - New York City, London, Hong Kong - Software Developer
(Functinoal Programming) INTERN / VISA

Jane Street is a technology-focused proprietary trading firm. We are looking
to hire great software developers with an interest in functional programming.
OCaml, a statically typed functional programming with similarities to Haskell,
Erlang, F# and SML, is our language of choice. We’ve got the largest team of
OCaml developers in any industrial setting, and probably the world’s largest
OCaml codebase. We use OCaml for running our entire business, supporting
everything from research to systems administration to trading systems. If
you’re interested in seeing how functional programming plays out in the real
world, there’s no better place. The atmosphere is informal and intellectual.
There is a focus on education, and people learn about software and trading,
both through formal classes and on the job. The work is challenging, and you
get to see the practical impact of your efforts in quick and dramatic terms.
Jane Street is also small enough that people have the freedom to get involved
in many different areas of the business. Compensation is highly competitive,
and there’s a lot of room for growth.

You can learn more about Jane Street and our technology from our main site,
janestreet.com. You can also look at a a talk given at CMU about why Jane
Street uses functional programming
([http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/61](http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/61))
and our programming blog
([http://ocaml.janestreet.com](http://ocaml.janestreet.com))

More in
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=jane+street](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=jane+street)
and [https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-
street/](https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-street/)

(I personally work at the Hong Kong office. Feel free to get in touch via
tcui@janestreet.com if you have any questions.)

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany, 42reports GmbH,
[https://www.42reports.com/](https://www.42reports.com/)

Full time, No remote

Python Backend Developer

[https://42reports.com/career/#/detail/backend-
developer](https://42reports.com/career/#/detail/backend-developer)

We're hiring another experienced Python developer to help take care and expand
our backend systems. We're mostly working with Django, Tornado, PostgreSQL,
AngularJS, AWS.

As an analytics SaaS we have a few Terabytes of data to wrestle with and
challenging tasks ahead of us.

Our team is still small and we have multiple roles to fill, depending on your
experience and goals: be it full-stack dev, postgres expert or infrastructure
dev.

If you enjoy programming in Python, have a knack for RDBMS and have developed
and run production systems before then write us a message to
jobs@42reports.com!

Oliver

------
kmhofmann
R&D Engineer Computer Vision / Blippar / Amsterdam, NL
([https://layar.workable.com/j/0A73FE978C](https://layar.workable.com/j/0A73FE978C))

We are now seeking a computer vision engineer to join our R&D team who can
help bringing our technology to the next level. You will be part of a strong
R&D team that builds some of the core technologies that integrate in the app
and our backends, using modern C++ to achieve the best performance.

Blippar is continuously improving its Augmented Reality and image recognition
technologies. You will be researching as well as implementing the latest
technologies in the fields of image retrieval and recognition, natural feature
tracking, SLAM, and feature-based 3D reconstruction. You will be reporting to
the Computer Vision Team Lead, joining a small team of enthusiastic developers
that are stretching mobile and server-side technologies to the limits of the
available device capabilities. You will:

\- research and implement the latest real-time computer vision algorithms in
the areas of natural feature tracking, SLAM, object detection, image retrieval
and image recognition \- improve performance and extend the capabilities of
our products \- work closely with the other R&D engineers \- architect, extend
and maintain a shared codebase used in our mobile clients or server-side in
our backends

As computer vision R&D engineer, we expect you to have MSc or preferably PhD
level academic experience in computer vision and machine learning, as well as
a proven track record of practical experience in areas such as natural feature
tracking, multi-view geometry, 3D reconstruction, object detection and image
retrieval and recognition.

In addition to a great academic track record, we also require you to have
outstanding programming capabilities. You will be working on and extending our
well architected and cleanly implemented computer vision codebase, which
serves as a technical foundation for our products. You will be responsible for
maintaining the high level of quality of our codebase.

------
heyyobarb
Myrtle Beach, SC - Ruby on Rails Developer -
[http://KidsCanGiveToo.com](http://KidsCanGiveToo.com)

Do you want to make a big impact in the lives of children and charities?

Company Description: KidsCanGiveToo.com is a seed-stage company that provides
an online birthday party service making it easy for kids to share half of
their gifts with a charity. Guests receive invitations, RSVP online, make
donations, and the money gets split between the child and a charity of their
choosing. For charities, we offer an innovative way to raise significant funds
with very little strain on their resources. Our big vision is to fund
charities while changing the mindset of a generation by streamlining how we
give gifts to celebrate kids' birthday parties.

Job Location: We’re located near Myrtle Beach, SC (Low cost of living, great
weather - Learn more at WhyNotTheBeach.com). Come visit, and work remotely
while you relocate here at your pace.

What we are looking for: We are looking for a skilled full-stack Ruby on Rails
developer who has a “get stuff done” attitude and wants to make a real
difference in the lives of children and charities. You’ll be one of our first
full-time hires, and in addition to a career filled with purpose and
opportunity you’ll get a combination of salary, equity & benefits. We respect
work-life balance and offer vacation and work at home time. At KidsCanGiveToo,
we welcome visionaries and dreamers - individuals who don’t wait for change,
but make it happen!

You should have experience working on a team building consumer-focused small
to medium-sized ruby on rails applications. You should be self motivated, and
able to prioritize between feature development, bugs, and new issues that
arise. We want you to be more than just a code monkey - You’ll be an integral
part of the team… strategizing, building the dev team, and helping define our
culture!

Contact: barb+jobs@kidscangivetoo.com

We’re being incubated by Startup.SC and have the support of their staff.

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Backend, Frontend, iOS, Android, Design,
Marketing | No Remote/Visa

Imgur is an image community that creates, consumes and shares tomorrow's viral
images, today. Millions of images are uploaded each day to Imgur, where they
are distilled by the Imgurian community into a stream of the Internet's best
images and viewed billions of times. Expect to laugh, cry and be inspired by
the images you'll find here.

I'm one of the full stack devs here. Our team is rapidly growing and we're
always looking for awesome talent. You can find all our open positions here
[http://imgur.com/jobs/positions](http://imgur.com/jobs/positions)

If you have any questions about the open positions feel free to shoot me an
e-mail at max@you know where.com

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

About Sauce Labs: We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software
testing and development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing,
JavaScript Unit testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing
hassle-free. Sauce lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly
across 350+ OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _Software Engineers (Full-Stack Web)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _System Administrators_

 _Solution Architects_

 _Senior Ecosystems Engineer_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
rpdrv
Utah, USA - RepDrive ([http://www.repdrive.com](http://www.repdrive.com))

RepDrive is looking for an experienced JavaScript developer to join our small,
collaborative and growing development team. You'll be in charge of leading the
client-side development efforts, and you'll have the opportunity to coordinate
closely with designers and other developers to deliver outstanding products to
customers.

RepDrive is a young, VC-funded SaaS startup in Provo with the vision of
empowering businesses by making it easy to manage and build their online
reputation.

For more information, see our full posting here:

[https://angel.co/repdrive/jobs/38453-frontend-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/repdrive/jobs/38453-frontend-software-engineer)

------
dorsma
Burlingame | Boulder | Brazil | REMOTE

Software Engineer - Web: Full Stack

Startgrid is an innovation challenges platform for entrepreneurial communities
to work together to solve the world's problems.

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer who can demonstrate expert
level development skills across a range of technologies including Python, SQL,
JavaScript, AngularJS, Bootstrap, git. Experience with golang (or a strong
desire to learn) would be excellent.

We have a small but talented team with a great working dynamic. If you’re
passionate about startups, entrepreneurship, and building really cool
technology, we’d love to hear from you!

This position is open to both US and non-US residents. Flexible schedule
around 9a-5p California working hours

Shoot us an email at jobs@startgrid.com and let us know a bit about you &
projects you've worked on

------
chriswoodford
Gobble (YC W14) is looking for foodie+techie folks that love a Hell's Kitchen
style challenge. We're a small but well seasoned team looking for the creme de
la creme of designers and engineers. Join us in solving the problems that busy
people face when trying to eat healthy and fresh meals daily. Our "full stack
food" company makes easy one pan dinner kits, so anyone can make a Michelin-
worthy dinner in under 10 minutes. You'll get to taste everything - whether
it's Shepherd's Pie, Miso Salmon, or Butternut Squash Ravioli - and be one of
our Master Chef judges every day.

From short stacks on the menu to technologies in the full stack, you’ll make
key decisions across the company. We do not have too many cooks in the
kitchen, as you’ll be one of the first five engineers. Think you can handle
the heat? We’ve got wild organic growth and lots of meaty problems.

Lead Designer (Graphic Design, UI/UX Design)

    
    
      * Strong visual, interaction, and UX design experience 
        (web and mobile applications) (3+ years)
    
      * Data driven design 
        (create and runs A/B tests to increase conversion and engagement)
    
      * Strong experience with HTML/CSS(/Sass)
        (skip the PSD and get right in between the braces)
    
      * Been through the Javascript grind? That's a plus!
    

Senior Full Stack Engineer

    
    
      * SOLID experience with Ruby/Rails/Backbone.js 
        (5+ years)
    
      * Experience with TDD (RSpec/Jasmine)
    
      * Experienced with Chef or Salt, and the server side of things? 
        That's a plus!
    

Mobile Engineer

    
    
      * Experience developing consumer applications for iOS/iPad  
        (3+ years)
    
      * Strong understanding of latest developments in the iOS world
        (iOS8 + Swift)
    
      * Got some Android chops too? That's a plus!
    

Our team of in house chefs trained under Michael Mina -- Let us know what you
bring to the table. Send your resume, link to your GitHub, code/design
samples, and links to any deployed software you've worked on to
chops@gobble.com.

------
rossriley
Birmingham UK - One Black Bear - Digital Agency Junior Front-End Developer
Remote Friendly

Looking for a junior front-end developer who wants to gain experience or get
started in the industry. Primarily automotive work for a variety of brands
including Honda, Subaru, Isuzu, Lotus and National Express.

Our office is in central Birmingham but happy to accommodate remote working as
long as you can get in for team meetings occasionally (around once per month
but negotiable).

Our stack includes PHP, Ruby, Javascript, HTML5, EmberJs, plus iOS and Android
apps plus very open to try new tech and encourage learning.

You'll need to be motivated well organised but all experience levels and
education background considered, bonus points for some open source
contributions and interesting personal projects.

ross@oneblackbear.com if you're interested.

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for several full time positions:

1\. Backend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

2\. Sales Engineer / Consultant -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959)

3\. Junior software developer (JS or ruby) -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27139](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27139)

4\. Sales Manager -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27142](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27142)

------
maggyhillen
Udemy's mission is to help anyone learn anything online. Our online course
marketplace serves a huge, global community of 5 million student students and
includes more than 20,000 courses served up in more than 50 languages,
designed by our community of 10,000 expert instructors.

We're hiring a frontend implementation engineeer - if you love to wrangle HTML
and CSS (preferably LESS), Javascript and Wordpress, we want to hear from you!

email maggy at maggy.hillen@udemy.com for additional info or apply online at:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/udemy/frontend-
implementation-...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/udemy/frontend-
implementation-developer/amKtkaM1yr5ivpiGaltGfR?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
twelvelabs
Vox Media -- Washington DC, New York, or Remote --
[http://www.voxmedia.com](http://www.voxmedia.com)

Vox Media is a technology-driven media company (our brands include Vox, The
Verge, Polygon, and SB Nation). We're solving the problem of developing high-
value digital journalism, storytelling, and brand advertising at scale—and
empowering the most talented web voices and their audiences with Chorus, our
modern media platform. We develop the highest quality content, conversations,
and applications for a monthly audience of over 150 million passionate people
around the world.

The Product team is currently hiring for the following positions:

* Editorial Tools Full-Stack Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42281?gh_jid=42281](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42281?gh_jid=42281)

* Front-End Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/12076?gh_jid=12076](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/12076?gh_jid=12076)

* Full-Stack Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/11329?gh_jid=11329](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/11329?gh_jid=11329)

* Performance Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/37584?gh_jid=37584](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/37584?gh_jid=37584)

* Product Manager - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42506?gh_jid=42506](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42506?gh_jid=42506)

* Security Engineer - [http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42417?gh_jid=42417](http://boards.greenhouse.io/voxmedia/jobs/42417?gh_jid=42417)

More details (including many other non-technical positions) can be found at:
[http://www.voxmedia.com/careers](http://www.voxmedia.com/careers)

------
ianlevesque
Digitally Imported [http://di.fm/](http://di.fm/) \-- Senior Native Mobile
Developer

REMOTE or from our Denver, Colorado office.

Digitally Imported is seeking a talented Native Mobile Developer to join our
distributed Product Development group. This is a full-time remote
(telecommute) development position with a close-knit distributed team.

We currently support native apps for iOS, Android, BlackBerry and Windows
Phone, with other devices of all sizes and shapes still to come. Ideally
you’re already proficient with several mobile platforms, but if you’re rock
solid in one and willing to learn others, we’d love to talk with you.

Visit [http://di.fm/jobs](http://di.fm/jobs) for more info or email jobs@di.fm
to apply.

------
jerrythompson
Woven Digital - Culver City, CA - [http://woven.com/](http://woven.com/)

We're looking for:

\- Fullstack Engineers

\- Frontend Developers

\- Mobile Developer iOS / Android

\- Wordpress Developers

The media has labeled us the "Quiet Giant" as we reach 85 million users each
month through some of our properties like UPROXX and BroBible. As we continue
to grow, we're looking to expand our engineering team to help build new
products across desktop, mobile web and native. We're passionate about
building great experiences and we value working with folks who believe the
same way.

We offer competitive salaries and benefits in an open and fun working
environment.

Interested in working with us? More details can be found at:

[http://woven.com/careers.php](http://woven.com/careers.php)

------
fibodud
SOFTWARE ENGINEER – Python Django

The VENTES “Sales Acceleration Platform” is an elegant, intuitive solution to
one of the most common and complicated problems that most companies across
industries struggle with: How to make sense of – and more important, monetize
– the massive amounts of data sitting in their increasingly disparate systems.

VENTES is hiring a world-class team of software engineers, data scientists,
and other key talents to lead development of our next-generation analytics
platform.

We offer very competitive salaries commensurate with experience, uniquely
attractive stock options, and an excellent working environment in Singapore
Central Business District.

Must Have Experience

Degree in Computer Science or related field Solid understanding of Computer
Science fundamentals, including object-oriented design, data structures,
algorithm design, problem solving and complexity analysis. Proficiency in
Python, Django and one other modern language Experience with PostgreSQL, or
another RDBMS Desirable Experience

Cloud computing and highly scalable systems Experience in a agile environment
Git source control A Linux environment Elastic search Data visualisation You
may be the ideal candidate for our company if:

You are disproportionately motivated by the thought of launching an innovative
product You like to work with a wide array of technology (services, front-end,
data mining) You like to work without a map or guide. You’d rather be thrown
into the deep end and solve complex technology problems for yourself rather
than have your hand held You truly care about the business results of what you
build, not just the elegance of the technology you build You adapt to change
well, and aren’t particularly phased by course changes You are open and honest
You have a positive and optimistic personality. Setbacks motivate you to work
harder You are confident in your technical abilities You are passionate about
your craft

Application – To apply to this position with VENTES, please send your resume
with cover letter and salary expectations to jobs@ventesworks.com

~~~
rgovind
You want to include salary expectations in the cover letter? Are you going to
reveal what you are willing to pay ?

------
adnan278
Car Throttle - London, UK - Full Time -
[http://www.carthrottle.com/jobs/](http://www.carthrottle.com/jobs/)

We're one of the fastest-growing car communities online (4m uniques) and now
growing our tech team to build the best verticalised media platform [1]. We've
raised over $2m (Passion Capital, FB employees) and have a team of 8 in
London.

We are looking for a few new awesome team members: (1) Full-stack Engineer (2)
Front-end Engineer (3) Mobile - iOS & Android Devs

Fun environment. Cool perks. Email jobs@carthrottle.com

[1] [http://www.carthrottle.com/4-big-lessons-i-learned-
running-a...](http://www.carthrottle.com/4-big-lessons-i-learned-running-a-
media-startup-in-2014/)

------
woodhull
ControlShift - www.controlshiftlabs.com - Brooklyn / REMOTE

ControlShift Labs is hiring a software engineer to support the improvement and
continued development of our product that millions of people have used to
fight for change in their communities. You will own features from concept to
deployment, help shape product strategy and push for technical excellence.

We're excited about supporting a shift in how advocacy organizations are using
the internet to organize -- and building tools that empower ordinary activists
in extraordinary ways.

We use Ruby/Rails, postgres, etc.

Apply and read more here:
[https://controlshift.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0y7l/](https://controlshift.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0y7l/)

------
JunkDNA
Syapse Inc -- Palo Alto & Philadelphia, PA

Syapse provides a precision medicine data platform that enables laboratories,
registries, and providers to use molecular profiling to diagnose and treat
patients.

See here for all the open positions:
[http://syapse.com/about/careers/](http://syapse.com/about/careers/)

I'm especially looking to hire Customer Solutions Engineers for the Philly
office. So if you're on the East Coast and always wanted to join a Bay Area
startup, but didn't want to relocate, now is your chance! We're especially
interested in people with Python and JS experience. Any experience with
healthcare, electronic health records, or genomics is a bonus.

------
jconnolly
TheLadders - On-site, Full time, NYC, No visa sponsorship at this time

We're hiring for a number of positions. Backend jvm engineers, front end
javascript developers, iOS, android, and data engineers.

If you're interested in working in a fast paced, highly collaborative
environment, we might be the company you are looking for. We invest in our
people, providing an annual training stipend, excellent health care, unlimited
vacation and more.

If you're interested in some more about the specifics of our open positions,
email me: jconnolly@theladders.com.

For more information about how we work and some of the fun problems we're
solving, check out [http://dev.theladders.com](http://dev.theladders.com).

------
Onlineshoes
_Onlineshoes.com & Shoes.com_ Seattle, WA _Web Developers_

Full Time, no sponsorship available

About Onlineshoes.com Based in Seattle, Washington, Onlineshoes.com is one of
the top premier online shoe retailers in the country. We continue to grow our
presence in the ecommerce industry, and we are looking for the best, and the
brightest talent to join our team as we continue on our path of stellar
company performance. If you like a challenge, are intrigued by customer
behavior and want to be part of something big, then we’d like to talk with
you.

The short of it:

What we want from you: \- Really love web development – and be good at it. \-
Do the right things right. \- Be a consistent team mate. \- Be collaborative.
\- Be professional. \- Have a solid grasp of web development best practices.
\- Be able to run the table in technologies and skills. \- Know who said “I
bent my Wookiee.”

What you’ll get from us: \- Team members that have your back. \- A commitment
of quality. \- No dull moments. \- Time to innovate. \- A chance to use and
grow all of your coding skills. \- Celebration of wins. \- Ermahgerd...free
pizza! (Sometimes.) BUT free coffee ALL THE TIME! \- Code branches named after
80’s TV shows.

The long of it:

The ideal candidate must be a self-starter, possess sound judgment, and strong
analytical and problem solving skills. The candidate must be able to
communicate effectively with a broad range of diverse internal and external
audiences. The candidate must be able to work independently in a fast-paced,
agile team environment, be able to manage multiple and competing priorities,
and adapt to the changes that occurs with a fast-paced Internet retailer.
Finally, a strong sense of customer service and teamwork is critical to
success in OnlineShoes.com’s Technology team.

If you're interested in joining us please review our complete JD at the link
below!
[http://www.onlineshoes.com/info/position?jvi=oJB6Zfw9,job](http://www.onlineshoes.com/info/position?jvi=oJB6Zfw9,job)

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring project managers, Django, front end web, iOS, and Android
developers plus UX designers across our offices. Freelance & fulltime
available.

We're a 4.5yr old, 80 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
villosil
Leadfeeder - Helsinki, Finland - Software Engineer - Full time -
[http://www.leadfeeder.com](http://www.leadfeeder.com)

We are a fast growing startup based in Helsinki determined to make Leadfeeder
a big thing globally. Currently we are still a small team of four, but we are
sure to hire lot of key people during the next years. We have a solid business
and our customers are loving what we do for them with Leadfeeder.

We are looking for a talented Software Engineer to join our team.

Your job would be to:

\- Work closely with our experienced team to make Leadfeeder better every day

\- Develop the Leadfeeder product, the backend systems and user interfaces

\- Develop new integrations to Leadfeeder

\- Help operate our production environments

We hope you have:

\- Extensive experience in developing web applications

\- Solid understanding of computer programming principles, design patterns and
data structures.

\- Good team work and communication skills

\- Knowledge of database technologies both relational and non-relational

It’s even better if you have good skills / experience on:

\- Strong Ruby (on Rails) skills.

\- Cloud computing platforms (e.g. Amazon Web Services)

\- Linux servers

\- Ember.js or other Javascript frameworks

\- Web analytics

\- Mobile platforms

What we have to offer:

\- Competitive base pay

\- Interesting growing business field

\- Good support from the team

\- Change to work with cool and exciting technologies

\- A chance to be a part of the next success story

If this is something for you, please get in touch via jobs@leadfeeder.com.
Send us your resume with couple of lines why you’d be perfect to join our
team. Also include links to something you built and you are proud of.

------
tristanz
Sense - San Francisco - [https://sense.io](https://sense.io)

Fullstack/Frontend Engineer - We're looking for fullstack/frontend developers
to help build a next-generation platform for data science and big data
analytics built by and for data scientists. You'd be a core member of our team
with the opportunity to make a massive impact.

We value the ability to learn quickly above anything, but you should have
experience building complex JavaScript web applications (AngularJS) backed by
developer-friendly REST APIs. Experience with data science tools and
Hadoop/Spark a plus.

We're a small team, venture backed, and located in San Francisco.

Compensation: Competitive salary and equity.

Email tristan@sense.io.

------
chollida1
Where: Toronto, Canada, no remote workers. We all sit on the trading floor.

You must be eligible to work in Canada.

Who: K2 and Associates. We're one of Canada's more successful hedge funds over
the past 13 years.

\----------------------------- What you'll do -----------------------------

We are building out our algorithmic trading infrastructure and you have a
chance to get in at the ground floor. Come help us turn our technology team
from an integral part of how we do business into a profit center with its own
PnL.

We've got the first iteration working and its making money. You're going to
make it more efficient.

\----------------------------- Who you are -----------------------------

You are a developer who can take an academic paper and turn it into a working
prototype because what you are designing won't have been done before.

If you draw a triangle and place computer science, statistics and finance at
each of the corners, you're area of expertise is right in the middle. If you
don't know finance, don't worry, we'll teach it to you.

You value correctness above all else because when you send 100,000 orders a
day if you get 1% of them wrong, bad things will happen...

You are comfortable with F# or C++.

If you love a challenge please reach out to me at cholliday@k2.ca or my email
in my profile.

\----------------------------- What's in it for you...
-----------------------------

\- a hedge fund is just like a startup except that everyone gets a market
salary and bonuses. If' you've always wanted to join a startup but you're too
good/in demand to take a pay cut then let's chat.

\- work with a very talented and small team

\- get paid to learn algorithmic trading

\- be able to invest in our fund

\- onsite chef for lunches

\- choose your own hours

\- you'll learn more in a year than most people learn in 10.

------
ryan_f
Chicago, IL Remote - Full time Ruby on Rails Developer -
[http://www.engageuat.com](http://www.engageuat.com)

EngageUAT is a new service that has been growing for the last 2 years. We are
looking for a Ruby on Rails developer to join our team. EngageUAT is an online
tool focused on user acceptance testing. We are a small team with the
opportunity to gain a lot of experience and responsibility. Our main team is
located in Chicago. The position is available remotely.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails with Backbone and ReactJS for the views.

If interested or want to learn more email us at jobs@engageuat.com. Include
Hacker news in the subject and tell us a little about yourself.

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a really small team (currently 9 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, that may change in the
future. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger,
Flyway, CodeIgniter, Phake, Guzzle, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible.
All new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours,
100% of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability
to build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of
drinks and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please no recruiters
or agencies. In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who are already
in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

------
jamenzin1
BHE - Waltham MA ([http://www.bhei.com](http://www.bhei.com))

Join our team at BHE and build the next-generation healthcare data analytics
platform to help improve the quality and efficiency of medical care!

Work with billions of rows of data using technologies like MapReduce, Spark,
Cassandra, Elasticsearch, PostgresQL and more. This is a unique role for a
Senior Engineer to work with the latest technologies in a dynamic start-up
division of an established company.

Please apply here: [http://bhei.theresumator.com/apply/dz4dys/Senior-Software-
En...](http://bhei.theresumator.com/apply/dz4dys/Senior-Software-
Engineer.html)

------
TrustedT
Trusted Therapies - Vancouver, BC (Full-time)

-CTO

-Senior Developer

These separate positions are listed at
[http://www.trustedtherapies.com/careers](http://www.trustedtherapies.com/careers).
We use: Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, HTML5, CSS, CoffeeScript, SASS and
PostgreSQL

Trusted Therapies is tackling a challenging and incredibly rewarding problem
in digital health – how to gather real-world health information and use it to
change people’s lives. We’re doing this through the online community of
doctors and patients we’re building.

We are backed by two of the top pharmaceutical companies in the world, giving
us the support we need to make a huge impact on the lives of people with
chronic diseases.

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) [REMOTE or ONSITE] - Will help
with relocation to Philadelphia; also remote (Americas timezones preferred,
must speak English) Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more
relevant. We turn data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time
data analysis and DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of
their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on
great brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

\- People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great
products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it
here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

\- Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how
they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

\- People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our
products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency
APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

About us:

\- Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team built on trust, and we
work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have
one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority
over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

\- Founded in 2008

\- Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Javascript, Pandas, Redis,
Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

\- Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

\- Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds. Check out our
blog at [http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)
Send me a message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot
com

------
FUSAR_rs
FUSAR TECHNOLOGIES, NYC - [http://fusar.com](http://fusar.com)

Fusar creates wearable motorcycle tech.

\- Hiring: Senior HardWear Engineer (5+ years' experience)

Technology should never break the ride. Fusar is developing advanced wearables
that enhance the riding experience and keep you safe on the road. We ride,
design, code, and build everything.

We are seeking a senior electrical engineer with experience in digital circuit
design, pcb layout, and miniaturization. Our team is comprised of
multidisciplinary product developers who have worked as designers, UX
specialists and engineers for companies like Google, LG, David Yurman,
Myspace, and CityMaps.

For more info, write us: careers@fusar.com

Ride Smart™

------
jeffst
Sensortower.com/jobs - FULL STACK and FRONT END Developers (San Francisco)

Tech Stack: MongoDB, Ruby, Coffeescript, Jenkins, Knockoutjs, Ruby on Rails,
Ansible, Mongoid

Sensor Tower is currently hiring software engineers for its SF SOMA
Headquarters. We are a rapidly growing start-up, with a strong base of
industry-leading customers including Disney, Zynga, Dropbox, and Yahoo.

We provide a comprehensive marketing solution for mobile app developers and
growth analysts to improve discovery of their apps in the iOS & Google Play
Stores. Our web-based dashboards provide keyword ranking tracking, competitive
analysis, and App Store Optimization (ASO). Come join us!

Contact: jobs@sensortower.com

------
devrelm
Fino - New York City - Software Engineer

This hands-on position entails aligning our clients' technology vision with
their business strategies as well as involvement in all aspects of project
delivery including development, testing, deployment and communicating results.

    
    
      === What You'll Do ===
    

\- Develop and communicate business/technology/product alignment plans to
executive team, staff, partners, customers, and stakeholders

\- Lead design sessions and participate in architecture and code reviews as
well as manage the release process

\- Ensure the timeliness and quality of software deliverables

\- Facilitate communication between teams, including status and technical
information (architecture, design and implementation objectives) Engage with
multiple agile scrum teams to help plan, scope and develop new product
capabilities

\- Communicate business/technology/product alignment plans covering design
artifacts, code and fixes during the software production cycle to executives,
development teams and stakeholders

\- Create processes of direction and controls to ensure objectives are
achieved, risks are managed and development resources are performing optimally

\- Ensure unit testing, integration testing and code reviews are completed for
functionality, performance and coverage

    
    
      === What You Need ===
    

\- Experience and track record of building and operating large scale
applications

\- Experience in software development process and practices: testing, QA,
continuous integration, documentation, technical/function specifications, code
reviews

\- Ability to convert business requirements to technical artifacts, with an
eye to optimal design, performance, extensibility and scalability Experience
with Microsoft and Web Technologies: C# / .NET / SQL Server / Web Applications

Apply here:
[http://www.finoconsulting.com/CareerListing.aspx?id=27504&gh...](http://www.finoconsulting.com/CareerListing.aspx?id=27504&gh_jid=27504&gh_src=27504)

------
jauntvr_amy
Jaunt VR - [http://www.jauntvr.com/](http://www.jauntvr.com/) \- Palo Alto, CA

We are a small start up working on cutting edge technology in the virtual
reality space located in the Bay Area. We are looking talented developers to
join our small but growing team! If you are interested in working for a fast
pace start up, check us out!
[http://www.jauntvr.com/careers/](http://www.jauntvr.com/careers/)

We are looking for those who are interested in virtual reality, computational
photography, computer vision, desktop application development, or mobile
development!

------
cbee17
Codecademy. New York City (NYC). Looking for full-time software engineers.

Codecademy is a coding education startup based in NYC, focusing on teaching
users the programming skills they need to get jobs. We currently have 24+
million users and a team of 19 total (7 engineers), and use a mix of Golang,
Ruby, & Javascript (React.js).

If you're interested, we can do an informational coffee chat sort of thing or
just start the interview process, so let us know.

[http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/software-engineer)

------
geori
LOCATION - Jackson, MS, Santa Monica, or REMOTE

We're a small agile team that gives our engineers a ton of freedom and
responsibility in developing apps, which include a messaging product and a
social intelligence product. We are very open about communication and even the
most junior engineer has a voice. EdgeTheory is an Angular.js shop and our
backend runs in Ruby (Sinatra).

[Front End Engineer]

Skills we're looking for

* CSS compiler knowledge (Sass, LESS)

* Responsive Design (Twitter Bootstrap, Bourbon Neat, etc)

* Experience with a version control system

* JavaScript Frameworks (Angular, Ember, Backbone)

Bonus Points

* Strong design sense and excellent taste

* Rails - know your templates (ERB, HAML, etc)

* Visualization Experience (d3.js, etc)

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@edgetheory.com

------
nttdocomo
San Francisco, CA

Loggly is seeking Full Stack and Frontend Engineers to join our team. Loggly
is the world’s most popular cloud-based enterprise-class log management
solution. We’ve recently received $15M in new funding to accelerate our rapid
growth, and have big plans for 2015.

Our app is built with Python and Angular. If you're interested in learning
more, feel free to visit our site ([https://www.loggly.com/about-
loggly/](https://www.loggly.com/about-loggly/)) and please email me at vincent
[at] loggly [dot] com. I'd love to treat you to coffee and answer any
questions.

------
falpal85
Close - San Francisco Hiring full-time in SF (SoMA), contract-to-hire
preferred: * Backend Software Engineer (python) * Data Engineer * Data
Scientist

We're a seed funded startup - 3 former Googlers - and we're tackling the messy
world of business. Every day, people shake hands over million-dollar deals
that can change the future of a company. From fundraising and acquisitions to
partnerships, promotions and product placement, businesses get together and
make new things happen. But there's no platform for them; they typically
overload sales-focused CRMs, or are stuck in the world of spreadsheets and
email. We're changing that. It's a fascinating data problem as we're mapping
out professional and company-to-company networks, trying to understand who
does business with whom and why, feeling our way around the underlying graph
that nobody's explicitly mapped out before. From old school tie to the
boardroom, why do people do business with each other? What are the trust and
influence networks? What's the equivalent of PageRank for investors? What does
it mean when a VP moves from one company to another? How do I get my startup
funded?

We're trying to answer all these questions. We have an invite-only product
already launched, we're building a team-facing solution, and we're expanding
our data team to work on the platform that powers it all. Here's our team's
take on the space: [https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/@jennielees/the-joy-of-
data-a1d3757d3567) Looking for fast learners who can get their hands dirty,
quickly; who know when to duct tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think
like a hacker, ship like a pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and
who are intrigued by the overall space we're in. We've had a good run from HN
posts so far, hoping to continue it. You'd be single-digit employee and have a
significant chance to influence our culture and growth, as well as immense
impact on the product itself. We have a generous equity setup, though we
prefer contract-to-hire so we can figure out if we'd work well together. For
our data roles, we prefer Python. Graph-specific data experience is a bonus.

Email falon@close.co

------
Formlabs
Formlabs (www.formlabs.com) - Boston (Cambridge), MA

Join Formlabs as a Software Engineer and come make the best desktop 3D
printing software on the market.

We’re looking for talented generalists who are passionate about backend
functionality and software architecture.

\-- Move quickly between C, C++, Python, QT, OpenGL, PhP, Django, Git, and
more \-- Work seamlessly in diverse environments (Windows, OSX, Linux) \--
Rapidly shift from systems level software to user interfaces \-- Architect and
implement bigger software systems

Go beyond LAMP – and come hack with the best of them.

Apply now at formlabs.com/jobs or jobs@formlabs.com. Mention that you saw this
posting on HN.

~~~
mkeeter
We're also hiring for electrical and embedded engineering positions: Design
and build boards from the ground up, hack on firmware (from bare metal to
embedded Linux), and solve tricky problems for real world products.

I've been there for over a year doing both software and EE; feel free to reach
out if you have any questions.

~~~
BoysenberryPi
This is really the kind of work I want to do in the future. I love 3D
printing. What can I learn to better position myself for a role at this
company?

------
asanwal
CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com/jobs) - New York, NY - fulltime

We're a revenue funded (aka bootstrapped) SaaS company growing from 25 to 50
this year and are hiring across our engineering, research and biz dev teams.

CB Insights uses data & algorithms to help clients understand the health of
private companies, the momentum of emerging industries and the strategy of
their competitors.

All our jobs are listed here - www.cbinsights.com/jobs

Our clients who are excited about a data company (yes - really) say nice
things about us here - www.cbinsights.com/customer-love

Some open positions:

Full Stack Developer ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/full-stack-
developer](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/full-stack-developer))

QA Engineer ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/qa-
engineer](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/qa-engineer))

Inside Sales ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/inside-sales-
associate](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/inside-sales-associate))

Tech Industry Analyst ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/tech-industry-
analyst](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/tech-industry-analyst)) - Think Nate
Silver for tech.

Director of Research - ([https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/director-
research](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/director-research))

We're a happy, helpful and humble group of smart folks working on moving us to
a more probability-driven business world vs pundit-driven. We work on hard
problems that real clients pay for (we're not reliant on outside capital) and
that will upend big incumbent dinosaurs.

If interested, ping me at anand@cbinsights.com.

P.S. Our Pitch & Demo Day provides a good view into our overall culture, team
and focus on experimentation.

[https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/pitch-demo-
culture/](https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/pitch-demo-culture/)

------
sadadar
CoSo (San Francisco, market near Montgomery Bart)

Looking for some more leadership to bolster our growing team of 25 technical
folks.

Product Engineering Director: lead a team of 12 software engineers on our SaaS
product that augments collaboration and web conferencing efforts of large
enterprise and government.

Operations Director: lead a team of 10 systems and cloud operations engineers
to modernize our tech stacks. The transformation has already started and we
are looking for someone to really dive in with experience in automation tools
and infrastructure for a private cloud company.

If interested, email me at matt @ connectsolutions.com

------
mb22
AtScale - San Mateo, CA

Engineer - Business Intelligence for large scale/semi structured data. More
and more companies are adopting best practices of using data to help make
decisions. With more/varied data available, the previous generation of
products are no longer sufficient. We have a lot of background in this space
and are building a product that our customers describe as "obvious", and
"beautiful".

We have great sales traction and customers. We are small and this is a high
impact role. Our stack: Scala, Go, Javascript and misc glue (ruby, python,
etc)

email Matthew - matt@atscale.com

------
SteveMorin
Nvent - San Francisco - [ Hadoop Architect :: Data System QA :: Big Data
DevOps ]

Apply to me the CTO steve@nvent.solutions

Our firm is the McKinsey/Marines of Data System and Big Data Engineering are
looking for people that are passionate about data. We specialize in all things
data from Ingestion, Storage, Processing to Querying, Analyzing and
Visualization. We work with tools like Hadoop, Storm, Cassandra/Hbase, Kafka,
Tableau, D3, QlikView, R and Sas.

Open Positions:

    
    
      - Hadoop Architect
      - Data System
      - QA Engineer
      - DevOps - General
    

Salary Based on Experience and fit: 120K-180K

------
marcomassaro
Masswerks - Remote - Rails CTO

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com) is design/dev shop for startups,
high growth & enterprise companies.

We're a small team and up until this point have been mostly focused on the
front-end with coding & design. We're looking for a motivated and hungry CTO
to help us build, launch and maintain full software apps for clients.

\- Have experience building web apps

\- Proficient with Ruby, Rails + JS & front-end technologies

\- Can deploy, monitor, maintain and launch web applications for clients

\- Fully remote

Email your portfolio of apps you've built and bio to marco@masswerks.com

------
creese
Los Angeles CA - KEYPR - [http://keypr.com](http://keypr.com)

We're redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide. With our mobile
app, you check in and go straight to your room. With our web app, hotels get
real-time metrics and tools to track.

We're looking for front-end, back-end, mobile, and embedded/firmware
engineers.

We use Python, Node.js, AngularJS, iOS, Android, and C. You should be
proficient in at least one of these.

If you like to work on challenging problems, please email me at
charles@keypr.com. Please include your GitHub profile or links to code or any
relevant work.

Cheers!

------
HeroHealth
Firmware Engineer - HERO (herohealth.com) :: NY, NY

JOB DESCRIPTION:

HERO is seeking a Firmware Engineer to join in the development of a
revolutionary electro-mechanical health device. This Firmware Engineer will
have ownership of key areas of firmware application design and implementation
through production for HERO One and other products.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

• Serve as a key leader on a team of various engineering disciplines, working
closely with electrical, industrial design, mechanical, and manufacturing
engineering

• Develop system firmware for motor control, networking, LCD/user interface
and sensor sub-systems, using the FreeRTOS operating system

• Develop and execute rigorous test plans necessary for a healthcare
application

JOB QUALIFICATIONS:

• BS or MS in Electrical or Computer Engineering, Computer Science or
equivalent

• 3+ years firmware design experience, specifically durable real-time electro-
mechanical systems

• Experience coding in C/C++ for FreeRTOS on ARM chips (preferrably
Cortex-M4), with expertise in UI frameworks, networking frameworks, and
embedded file systems/data structures

• Focus on with Test Driven Development (TDD) and software test automation

• Outstanding communication skills, self-starter with infectious enthusiasm,
energy and problem-solving abilities

• Driven and motivated to grow with a top-tier team

ABOUT US:

HERO is redefining consumer health through smart design and proprietary
technology with our first product, a revolutionary tabletop appliance. This is
a unique opportunity to join a young, talented team that’s already filed a
dozen electro-mechanical patents, and is making a substantial positive impact
on healthcare in society. We operate in both a technical and creative
environment in the heart of New York City and are selectively adding to our
team to accelerate product development.

Please submit your resume, cover letter to (careers@herohealth.com) and
include “Firmware Engineer” in the subject line. HERO is not accepting
candidates via recruiters for this position.

Join us, and make stuff that matters.

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Dutch and
Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin and are
looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- CSS/HTML Designer Director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory,
...). [http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Online Marketing Intern; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product
online and understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.
[http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://careers.wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Join us, build sh*t that matters.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of
experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things
done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement,
and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven
atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible - solid understanding of functional programming languages, distributed systems

* Full-time Frontend Developer - solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3 - experience building well-structured web applications - a passion for user-driven interaction design and delightful user experiences - excitement about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

* Full-time UI/UX Designer - At least 2-3 years of experience who has heavy UX chops and expertise in CSS-based design, peppered with JavaScript-based interaction design/development. - Someone who is excited and passionate about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design and has strong opinions about all three.

* Full-time DevOps Engineer - some experience writing shell and Python scripts - Debian/Ubuntu, Jenkins, Locust, JMeter, Google Cloud/AWS, Ansible experience a plus

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
stevemetellus
Tootter, Inc. - New York , NY - Full stack engineer

Full time :: Internship :: CTO Co-founder positions available.

JOB DESCRIPTION:

OUR VISION, Helping people monetize their passion through social media.

Tootter is looking for an experienced full stack developer with experience
with both Ruby on Rails and Javascript.

You’ll be joining at ground level so there’s an opportunity for equity
(motivated and committed individuals)

Come and join a young, smart, motivational, happy, crazy team….Tootter can
change lives with your help :)

Please contact us at team@tootter.com or just text the CEO…. seriously text
him 646 389 1234.

------
kgodey
RideCell (Android and Python engineers, San Francisco, CA)

At RideCell (YC W12), we build transportation automation software that helps
large corporations, public transit agencies and Universities optimize, manage,
and scale their transportation systems.

We're looking for experienced Android and Python engineers. More info can be
found here:
[http://ridecell.theresumator.com/](http://ridecell.theresumator.com/)

Email jobs@ridecell.com or me personally at kgodey@ridecell.com if you're
interested.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring full stack engineers
for our office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using AngularJS, Javascript, NodeJS, Go, Ansible, Docker and AWS to
solve interesting problems in social media.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve and a wide variety of challenges,
please get in touch. You can email me personally at jmc@bn.co. Graduates
welcome.

------
lesleyann25
Booking.com is hiring!

OPEN TO WORLDWIDE APPLICATIONS (we offer relocation packages) - Software
Developers, Team Lead Development, Mobile developers, Frontend Developers &
Designers

Have a look at our website: [https://workingatbooking.com/vacancies/software-
developer-wi...](https://workingatbooking.com/vacancies/software-developer-
willing-to-learn-perl-
amsterdam/?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=Ycombinator&utm_campaign=LA_jobs)

Or reach me at: it.recruitment@booking.com

------
collinjackson
Apportable (YC W11) - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - VISA, INTERN, FULL-TIME

The Apportable platform compiles iOS source code to machine code that runs
directly an the Android device's processor, allowing developers to efficiently
convert their applications to support Android without extensive changes to the
original codebase. We're hiring Objective-C and OpenGLES experts.

More details at
[http://www.apportable.com/jobs?gh_jid=34849](http://www.apportable.com/jobs?gh_jid=34849)

------
jsbloom1
Wise.io - [http://wise.io](http://wise.io) \- Berkeley, CA FULL-TIME (INTERN,
H1B welcome)

Hiring: DevOps, Backend, and full-stack engineers.

Us: Empowering better data-driven decision making for the enterprise with
machine learning applications.

Our stack: AWS, Python, Docker, Spark, C++, AngularJS, ...

You: Love the challenge of building things that don't exist, learning and
growing alongside amazingly talented individuals in a highly collaborative
environment.

Email resume + links to some public codebases at jobs@wise.io

~~~
halflings
Sent a mail 2 weeks ago (looking for an ML internship), didn't receive an
answer.

------
kcrossisec
iSEC Partners - San Francisco, Seattle, Austin, New York City - Job Title -
Security Engineer; Security Engineering Intern

You will spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they
can break. This is a very creative job that gives individuals a lot of freedom
to be clever while learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Typical
engagements will pair you with another experienced security consultant who you
will learn from and teach along the way. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks
long. In a year, you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time.

Check out some of our research work here:
[https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

Check out all of our career opportunities here:
[https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx](https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx)

------
twovi
Codero Hosting -
[http://www.codero.com/company/careers](http://www.codero.com/company/careers)

\- Overland Park, KS

\- Austin, TX

\- Richardson, TX

\- Phoenix, AZ

Looking for a new career? Codero offers competitive wages, great benefits, and
the opportunity to join an exciting and rapidly growing company. Codero is a
leading provider of Dedicated Server Hosting, Managed Server Hosting, and
Cloud Hosting services.

\- Frontend Developer

\- Marketing Communication Specialist/ Copy Writer

\- Product Marketing Manager

\- SEM Specialist

\- Vice President of Marketing

\- Technical Support Specialist Level 1

\- Data Center Technician/Engineer

------
erex78
We're a small group of ex-phds in computer science and math.

We're working on solving hard mapping problems around vectors and massive
datasets. We're backed by tier one VCs. We welcome engineers with background
in search, large scale data processing, computational geometry and graphics.
Or just smart people who get stuff done.

Right now we're particularly looking for both front-end engineers who can
organize complicated SPAs and backend engineers with experience scaling APIs.

Email erez@mapsense.co.

------
anotherdrew42
Roundtown.com needs your help recommending cool things to do.

We need developers to work with our team using Scala, Play, Postgres, SciKit
and/or Angular.

We need you to be action-oriented and like events, concerts, bands or comedy
shows. Not strictly necessary, but a plus if you are interested in machine
learning, human factors or odd anecdotes.

Check us out and then ping jobs@roundtown or
[https://angel.co/roundtown/jobs](https://angel.co/roundtown/jobs)

~~~
anotherdrew42
For example, this is an example of what Roundtown does. I went to the site
from Boston on Halloween. In addition to the usual Halloween stuff, it
recommended a cool, unexpected thing, "The Internet Cat Film Festival" at
Berklee: [https://roundtown.com/event/2912385/2014-Internet-Cat-
Video-...](https://roundtown.com/event/2912385/2014-Internet-Cat-Video-Film-
Festival-Boston-MA)

Please reach out if you are interested in creating cool, unexpected moments.

------
andylei
Mountain View, CA and New York, NY; Full time, VISA Addepar

We are engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global finance.
Current technology in the space is broken and opaque; it enables scandals like
Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes from the
economy. We're building a platform around transparency and connectedness to
encourage responsibility and reward good decision making.

Join us: careers.addepar.com Or email careers [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
maramaemartin
iMatchative, located in the San Francisco, is looking for a Senior Software
Developer in Test

We're iMatchative and we've built a state of the art, two sided, cloud-based
network that helps investors and funds alike find stickier, more satisfying
investments with innovative algorithms, behavioral and traditional statistics
and analysis. We've called our product ALTX and it's connecting the right
investor to the right fund.

We're hiring a Sr. Software Developer in Test. We're on a mission to transform
how platform quality is conducted and we're looking for team members who
understand big data environments and quality assurance. We're implementing a
state-of-the art engine for modern data platform QA and you'll lead us in this
endeavor. You'll be the guardian of our platform's outstanding customer
experience and you'll define a strategy for testing, new features and site
functionality.

What's in it for you? Aside from generous compensation and equity, health,
wellness, and 401K plans, we're offering:

* Mac or PC? You choose when you get here, along with a huge monitor. * Hungry? We've got a fully stocked pantry with snacks and drinks. * Speaking at a conference or holding a workshop? We'll pay for your expenses. * Love listening to Spotify, Pandora, or Rdio? We'll get you a subscription. * Personal development? We'll set you up with a PluralSight subscription or GA classes.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/838/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/838/applications/new)

------
mark
Jukely / New York, NY / [https://jukely.com](https://jukely.com)

Jukely helps music lovers discover concerts, friends to go with, and sends
them to unlimited shows for $25/mo.

We’re a small team of designers, engineers, and concert promoters creating
boldly-designed products
([https://unlimited.jukely.com](https://unlimited.jukely.com)) for concert
goers. We’re hiring in the following areas:

\- Full-stack (Ruby, JavaScript)

\- iOS

\- Android

Email mark@jukely.com to apply

------
oneofthose
Goettingen, Germany - BiomedNMR - Research Engineer Computer Science – Real-
Time MRI

The Biomedizinische NMR Forschungs GmbH (non-profit) at the Max-Planck-
Institut für biophysikalische Chemie in Göttingen, Germany is looking for a
Research Engineer in the area of Computer Science.

BiomedNMR is a research laboratory devoted to the development of magnetic
resonance imaging (MRI) and its application for studies of living systems. A
current main research focus is on the development of real-time MRI acquisition
and reconstruction techniques (“MRI movies”) that allow for unprecedented
possibilities for biomedical research and clinical applications. BiomedNMR is
seeking support in the further development and technical translation of the
real-time MRI technology to clinical centers in Germany and worldwide.

Your Profile

    
    
      * Master degree in Computer Science or Mathematics or Physics 
        or equivalent job experience
      * Excellent knowledge of C++
      * Excellent knowledge of Linux
      * Experience in either Matlab or Python or Julia
      * Knowledge in numerical analysis
      * Good knowledge of English (oral and written)
      * Experience in concurrent and parallel programming and GPUs is advantageous
    
    

We expect excellent team and communication skills and the ability to work
independently and solve problems in a self-dependent manner.

Your Responsibilities

    
    
      * Development, maintenance and monitoring of an image reconstruction system 
        for human MRI in a scientific and a clinical setting 
      * Implementation and support of software for research-specific requirements
      * Implementation and support of software for partner sites
    
    

Our Offer

As a member of an interdisciplinary team of experienced physicists, biologists
and medical doctors you work at the forefront of redefining the diagnostic
capabilities of MRI. Within this setting, there exists the possibility of
independent research projects. Employment, compensation and benefits follow
the civil service labor agreement (TVöD).

Contact

Please send your application in electronic form to

    
    
      Frau Sylke Wallbrecht
      Biomedizinische NMR Forschungs GmbH
      am MPI für biophysikalische Chemie
      37070 Göttingen
      Tel.: 0551 – 201 – 1720
      E-Mail: swallbr@gwdg.de
      Web: http://www.biomednmr.mpg.de/

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), Canada Pension
Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), your best paper (as PDF), the URL of a code sample,
and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references to the
address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
beebs93
Back/Front End Developers | Noise Digital Inc. | Vancouver, B.C.

    
    
        Who are we?
        ===========

Noise is a full service advertising agency built around real-time innovation,
quantifiable results and memorable work.

    
    
        Why join the Noise Digital Technical Team?
        ==========================================

\- We took a Raspberry Pi, a PicoBoard and an animatronic bear head and turned
it into a real-time Tweet-talking robot.

\- We built our own face recognition API to power an online “Guess Who?”-type
game.

\- Our internal Christmas voting contest was so popular it broke one of our
servers.

\- We pointed a Raspberry Pi-powered motion sensor at our Creative Director so
our staff could track him.

\- We built our own project management and graphics preview tools because…why
not?

Depending on your experience and preference we will help you focus on the
customer-facing front end parts of projects, the server-side back end, or
both. The end goal is to find what you love and what you’re talented at and
help you grow professionally as a developer.

    
    
        Our common geek tools
        =====================

\- PHP

\- Node.js

\- MySQL

\- NoSQL (e.g. Redis, MongoDB, etc.)

\- Amazon Web Services (e.g. EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS, ElastiCache, etc.)

\- Linux environments

\- HTML5

\- CSS3

\- CSS pre-processors (e.g. SASS, LESS, etc.)

\- JavaScript (ECMAScript 5+)

\- Package managers (e.g. Bower, NPM, Composer, Browserify, etc.)

\- Automated build systems (e.g. Grunt, gulp.js, etc.)

\- Front-end MV* JavaScript frameworks (e.g. AngularJS, Backbone.js, Ember.js,
etc.)

\- Git version control

\- GitHub, GitLab and BitBucket

\- Raspberry Pi/Arduino platforms

\- Adobe Photoshop

    
    
        How to apply
        ============

Email us at techjobs@noisedigital.com to apply.

Full job posting: [http://www.noisedigital.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.noisedigital.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning - [http://fireflylearning.com](http://fireflylearning.com) \-
London, UK - Full-time software engineers

Firefly is a tool for schools to make it simple for students, teachers and
parents to create, share and learn. We're small but growing fast (~40 people,
of which 6 are full-time developers), which means we can stay close to our
clients and develop and improve our products very quickly to meet their needs.
It also means you'll get great exposure to all of the things that go on in a
fast growing business, and have a chance to have a big impact very quickly.

We’re looking for a generalist and web developers to join our growing
development team. Development deals with expanding the functionality of
Firefly, as well as providing support for the existing areas of the product.
Previous experience in real world web development; familiarity with databases,
mobile development and other school systems are helpful but not necessary.

We're looking for someone who is:

    
    
        • A keen and efficient problem solver
        • Independent in their work
        • Able to locate and fix problems in existing code
        • A good team player to work with other members of the team and work alongside
           our support team when necessary
        • Good with time management
        • Happy to take on responsibilities
        • A logical thinker
        • A good communicator – within the team and with other areas of the business
    

Knowledge of any of these would also help:

    
    
        • Microsoft development technologies (especially C# and ASP.NET)
        • Mobile app development (of any flavour)
        • Linux, PHP and scripting
        • Experience in the education sector
    

Most importantly, we're looking for someone friendly, enthusiastic and good at
picking up new skills quickly. Salary would be competitive and depend on
experience. All of the Firefly team also participate in a yearly bonus scheme
based on the success of the business and their contribution. We're committed
to your own professional development, so we offer a flexible training budget
for you to spend on attending courses or other events.

Apply online at [http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)
or please drop me an e-mail with any questions at
robin+hn1501@fireflylearning.com.

------
HeroHealth
Lead Software Engineer, HERO (NY, NY USA)

HERO (herohealth.com) is seeking a Lead Software Engineer to drive the
development of a revolutionary online health platform that integrates with a
novel electro-mechanical device. This lead engineer will have ownership of
backend and frontend application design and implementation, including
communication between device and cloud, and collaborate continuously with
senior HERO members. We are looking for a rock star that’s a strong team
player with a disciplined development style.

Responsibilities:

\+ Serve as software leader in a top team of various engineering disciplines,
working closely with firmware, electrical, industrial design, mechanical, and
manufacturing engineering

\+ Design and implement backend web API, device-to-cloud API, and frontend UI
according to core specifications, including HIPAA compliance and hardware
device functionality

\+ Drive a robust, data-driven test-and-learn methodology of software
development (including A/B/n testing and continual customer/device input)

\+ Scale up a full stack team of engineers through 2015

Job Qualifications:

\+ 3+ years of experience with a high level of aptitude in PHP, MySQL,
Javascript/HTML/CSS, frontend and backend MVC frameworks, with experience in
AWS preferred

\+ Examples of 1-2 production-level projects utilizing the above (able to
provide links/code on request)

\+ Outstanding communication skills, self-starter with infectious enthusiasm,
energy, and problem-solving abilities

\+ Driven and motivated to grow with a top-tier team

\+ BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or equivalent

HERO is redefining consumer health through smart design and proprietary
technology with our first product, a revolutionary tabletop appliance and
online health platform. This is a unique opportunity to join a young, talented
team that’s already filed a dozen computing and electro-mechanical patents,
and is making a substantial positive impact on healthcare in society. We
operate in both a technical and creative environment in the heart of New York
City and are selectively adding to our team to accelerate product development.

Please submit your resume and project examples to careers@herohealth.com and
include “Lead Software Engineer” in the subject line.

------
ILIKEPONIES
————— underdog.io ——— Soho, NYC ———
[https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io) —————

We’re ([https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io)) looking to make our
first hire, a Lead Software Engineer, in New York City.

Today, we're a curated two-sided marketplace for talent. We help growing
startups hire amazing people across all verticals at a fraction of the cost of
traditional recruiting firms. We started underdog.io because we experienced
the pain of hiring first-hand, having worked at top-notch startups in NYC.

We're currently live in NYC, but we've had serious requests to open in 10
other cities. While the plan is to scale the recruiting piece quickly, the
bigger vision is not as focused on recruiting. We're moving towards building a
defensible network between companies.

In the interest of full transparency, it's a big job with lots of positives
and negatives.

The Good:

• Traction ([https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644)) after a few months.

• Proven business model - we're making significant money every month. In fact,
we're making enough to pay market rate, and we haven't raised money yet.

• Chance to get common stock in a bootstrapped startup = big upside.

• Full technical autonomy. We've built our internal CMS and tools with
Python/Flask, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3, etc. but you're in charge of
choosing the technologies going forward.

• Work out of Founder Collective's space in SoHo.

• Work with great freelance designers and advisors.

The Bad:

• Less structure and certainty than a funded startup.

• Only full-time developer until we build an engineering team.

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates and we're not looking to hire
development shops.

Keywords: Happy New Year :), New York, NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask,
PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3,
[https://www.underdog.io/](https://www.underdog.io/)

------
ajslater
Sidecar - San Francisco

iOS Developers Platform Engineers - Python, NodeJS. DevOps - AWS wrangler.
Monitoring. Designer - Help design our apps.

We're the third largest rideshare provider.

Our app is uniquely peer to peer instead of centrally dispatched and is the
most customizable and friendly to drivers. Passengers can choose drivers from
a menu.

Come work on a small team where you can have a major influence in a growing
organization.

send an email to aj@side.cr

------
archives
London Full-time or intern HTML5 developer

[http://archivestudio.co.uk](http://archivestudio.co.uk) @archivestudio

Creative coder. Websites, Web-apps & interaction design (Canvas/THREE.js)

HTML5 frontend & Craft/Yii/PHP backend (CMS) development.

Clients are architects, designers, photographers & artists.

They like ajax-y sites, good interaction, animation & typography.

If you do too, email work@archivestudio.co.uk

------
thedogeye
Flexport - San Francisco, Ca

Flexport is a platform for global trade backed by Google Ventures, First Round
Capital, Bloomberg, and Y Combinator. We make it easier for companies of all
sizes to ship products anywhere in the world from a single online dashboard.

We are now looking for senior engineers to join our small but elite team in
SAn Francisco. See Flexport.com/careers or email jobs@flexport.com to apply.

------
mattculbreth
DataStax -
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVGf0fwA&s=Hacker_News:_Matt](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVGf0fwA&s=Hacker_News:_Matt)
\- REMOTE

DataStax, the company that powers the online applications that transform
business, is looking for a talented full-stack Developer to work on the
OpsCenter team.

We hack in Python, Clojure, and JavaScript. And Cassandra of course.

------
theseanz
New Matter - Pasadena (Los Angeles), CA -
[http://newmatter.com](http://newmatter.com)

Our Indiegogo campaign from 2014 (raised just over $680k):
[http://indiegogo.com/projects/new-matter-149-mod-t-
wifi-3d-p...](http://indiegogo.com/projects/new-matter-149-mod-t-
wifi-3d-printer-online-store-customization-sharing)

Software Engineer, Back End and Infrastructure Web Software / Mid-Senior

New Matter was founded in 2014 with a mission to bring 3D printing to every
home, school, and office. An Idealab company backed by strong venture capital
firms, New Matter is poised to revolutionize the consumer 3D printing market
with its flagship product, the MOD-t. Slated for release in the first half of
2015, the MOD-t will be the most affordable 3D printer on the market and will
be integrated with New Matter’s online store of 3D printable designs, allowing
users of all skill levels to find, customize, and print great objects.

Job Description New Matter is looking for an engineer to lead the development
of the back end of an exciting new 3D printing marketplace that’s tightly
integrated with our 3D printer. We’re very early so you really get to own this
piece of the product.

You’ll lead the development and maintenance of our system architecture. You’ll
also work closely with the lead back end engineer to develop an API that talks
to both our marketplace as well as our printers. Being self-driven is
important since the team is small and we want to build an ambitious product
quickly.

Skills & Requirements

• Strong experience developing large-scale web applications and Linux
infrastructure, as well as understanding and familiarity of Linux
fundamentals.

• Strong experience in developing and maintaining system reporting and
infrastructure health monitoring.

• Solid understanding of TCP/IP networking fundamentals.

• Experience with system architecture for web applications, and AWS in
particular (EC2, EBS, CloudFront).

• Experience with developing RESTful APIs.

• Experience with and passionate about Ruby/Rails, Python, Django, Sinatra,
Flask, Go, Node, Angular, and other various web technologies.

• Experience with various relational/non-relational database technologies
(Oracle/MySQL/PostgreSQL/NoSQLs).

------
jobs_triggit
Golang tech lead - Triggit - Waterloo and San Francisco - Full time

Looking for someone who wants to do Golang in production and also has some
experience as a technical leader and likes being in a growing start-up.

More details at: [http://triggit.com/careers/](http://triggit.com/careers/)
Can also apply by sending your cv to Joanne@triggit.com

------
dllthomas
Snowdrift.coop - REMOTE - Lead Programmer - Full-Time

We're looking for someone to replace me on Snowdrift, except for you it'll be
a paid position.

Haskell/Yesod/PosgreSQL backend, HTML/CSS/JS frontend

Most recent info here:
[https://snowdrift.coop/p/snowdrift/w/en/jobs](https://snowdrift.coop/p/snowdrift/w/en/jobs)

~~~
krob
Using Haskell for a web-project is mindbogglingly insane in my opinion. Not
sure how that happened. Haskell maybe powerful, but it's learning curve is
monumental for what it's being used for.

~~~
quadrangle
Are you an experienced Haskeller talking from a position of knowledge or just
a mindless naysayer?

I don't mean this as an appeal to authority or ad hominem argument, by the
way. There's no substance in your comment, so I'm more trying to understand
the process of coming to your conclusion there.

As someone who has only studied HTML, CSS, and Haskell, I have no perspective
myself about the learning curve issues in this case. But I have yet to hear
strong critique of Haskell (even for web) from anyone who is a Haskeller.
Seems everyone who uses Haskell thinks it's great — which cannot be said for
common web languages like PHP or JavaScript. Again, _I_ don't have a real
perspective myself, so I dunno…

~~~
dllthomas
"Mindless" is quite possibly too harsh. Someone might have less knowledge than
"an experienced Haskeller" and still have given it consideration and be
operating still from some knowledge. While I (clearly) disagree with the
conclusion the parent commenter has drawn, conclusions can be wrong without
the reasoning being "mindless".

~~~
quadrangle
I wasn't saying the poster _was_ mindless, I was _asking_ if they made their
comment _mindlessly_. I don't yet know anything to make a conclusion about
whether they were or weren't mindless in making that comment.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Big data and web infrastructure - we're big users of hive, impala, and hadoop

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!) in the center of the startup world in San
Francisco. Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies,
more than from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur
and startup ambitions. We are also always looking for international people
interested in moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

------
mbesto
ProctorFree __[http://proctorfree.com/](http://proctorfree.com/) \- proctoring
technology for remote test taking - edtech

Location: Charlotte/Huntersville, NC

Hiring: Senior Java Developer

We're looking for a senior technical person with product experience.

Our stack - J2EE, SpringMVC, Java 1.7 (we have a thick client portion)

Shoot me an email if interested - mbesto AT gmail

------
dksidana
Hike ([http://get.hike.in/](http://get.hike.in/)) Gurgaon/Bangalore,India

Remote : Yes

Java/Python Backend Engineer

See following link for more details:
[http://bsb.theresumator.com/apply/Uesnxd/Server-Side-
Enginee...](http://bsb.theresumator.com/apply/Uesnxd/Server-Side-
Engineer.html)

~~~
vs4vijay
Hi Dheeraj, I would like to apply for Java Position. Sent you a mail with CV.
Kindly look into it.

------
madisonmay
indico -- [http://indico.io](http://indico.io) Boston, MA

We are indico, a Boston startup making productivity tools for data scientists.
We're looking to democratize data science and bring the next generation of
machine learning to everyone.

Full Stack Developer: Life moves fast in the world of startups, so we're
looking for someone accustomed to filling technical gaps and rapidly moving
between projects. Flexibility is a must. Our tech stack is primarily
python/javascript, so familiarity with those languages is recommended.

Backend Engineer: We're looking for a backend engineer with experience
building reliable distributed systems to deal with large amounts of traffic.
An ideal candidate would have a love for software architecture, a knack for
building high throughput, high availability APIs, and experience with python.
Dev-ops experience is also a huge plus.

Data Engineer: A high quality dataset is arguably even more important than a
bleeding-edge machine learning model. We're looking for a scrappy developer
who is comfortable with data preprocessing, data normalization, and data
collection (web scraping, mechanical turk, etc.).

Front End Developer: We're looking for a developer with design sense to build
a beautiful, functional web interface for indico. An ideal candidate would
have a deep appreciation for user experience, dream in
javascript/coffeescript, and know the ins and outs of clean HTML/CSS layout.

Technical Writer: Machine learning is a highly technical field, and we're
looking for someone to help us reach out to the broader community of
developers and data scientists. Responsibilities include writing excellent
tutorials, documentation, and blog articles that help tell our story to the
world. Although prior data science experience is not required, passion to
learn more about the field is a must.

Interested? Send an email to contact@indico.io.

------
lxfontes
Backend / DevOps @ Uken Studios in Toronto, Ontario, Canada (full time)

Some technologies we are focused on:

\- Rails, Ruby

\- AWS (EC2, EBS, VPC, S3, EMR)

\- Go + websockets

\- Docker

\- Mysql (Percona) and InnoDB tools

\- Hadoop, Spark, R

\- Service discovery

\- InfluxDB

Our infrastructure is constantly evolving. You will have the opportunity to
learn, build and suggest new tools!

[http://uken.com/#op-45581-backend-
engineer](http://uken.com/#op-45581-backend-engineer)

------
apgordy
Houston, TX - We are hiring Web Apps developers with GO language experience
and object-oriented backgrounds who are strong in the LAMP stack. MongoDB
experience a plus. Immediate high profile wifi integration project. US Citizen
or US Permanent Resident. Contact amy.gordy@talentorchard.com.

------
matthewperle
NYC/Freelance - iOS/Java/AngularJS

Looking for a primarily iOS developer to take over front and backend
development of an existing project. Java experience would be a big plus (as
would AngularJS). Would be approx. 10-15 hrs/week. Pays market rate for
significant iOS experience (~$100/hr).

~~~
matthewperle
You can email me at mp32322@yahoo.com.

------
klinquist
LOCATION - Los Gatos, CA. Local workers only for now.

We're looking for an experienced NodeJS engineer for a well funded small
Internet of Things startup. ~12 employees currently.

Would prefer someone with plenty of Redis, AWS, websocket, REST API
experience.

Still in stealth mode. Benefits, decent pay, and equity. Send me a message
here.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Code School -- SF / Remote

Growth for Code swap. We'll teach you to code for some help on the
growth/marketing side. For details, please see
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com/growth-for-
code](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com/growth-for-code)

------
n_evans
Reverb - Chicago

Marketplace for musicians with awesome product and engineering culture.

Jobs page: [http://reverb.com/page/jobs](http://reverb.com/page/jobs)

Positions:

\- Front-end Engineers

\- Designers

\- Ruby developers

\- iOS developers

Read about our culture on our dev blog:
[http://product.reverb.com/](http://product.reverb.com/)

------
zcrar70
rplan - London, UK ([http://www.rplan.co.uk](http://www.rplan.co.uk))

====

We are changing how investing in mutual funds works for UK retail investors by
creating easy-to-use yet powerful online services. We have been going 4 years,
we're bootstrapped and have been profitable from year 1.

We are looking for a Software Developer with experience in both the .Net stack
(C#, ASP.Net MVC, SQL Server) and ideally also client-side technologies
(Angular.js, JS, Typescript).

You'd be joining a small and experienced dev team who like to get stuff done
without compromising on quality. On-location only currently (London, UK - I'm
afraid we aren't able to help with relocations).

Email jobs@rplan.co.uk or myself (nick@rplan.co.uk) if you're interested or if
you'd like to find out more.

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer who can hit the ground running.
Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792)

------
kepano
Lumi - Mountain View / Los Angeles / Remote

Backend / platform architect engineer.

Lumi makes tools that enable anyone to print on any object or surface. We just
started a big new platform project (similar to Shapeways but for printing
tools) and looking for a talented lead engineer.

Email me: stephan@lumi.co

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 2M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large
products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database -
NoSQL databases - Cloud computing (AWS)

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) -

Lucidchart and Lucidpress are powered by one of the largest Javascript
codebases on the Internet (about 250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user
experience is indistinguishable from an installed native application. Come
help us show the tech world what can be done on the web. Requirements: -
Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large products /
applications - Javascript - Google Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM
manipulation - jQuery - Native app development on Android and/or iOS

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)

*The application requires a current resume, cover letter, and an unofficial or official university transcript.

------
alexchantastic
X15 Software | [http://x15soft.com](http://x15soft.com) | San Francisco, CA |
Full time Front-end Developer (AngularJS, SASS, D3)

Please send resumes/questions to alex@x15soft.com.

    
    
      About Us
      =============================
    

X15 Software is a revolutionary large-scale machine and log data management
company. Our flagship product provides a highly scalable, open and modern
platform that combines search and analytic query capabilities. With best-in-
class developer productivity and the lowest total cost of ownership, X15
Software is the new global standard for enterprise-wide machine data efforts.

We’re looking for a talented and innovative front-end developer to help us
build intuitive and elegant user interfaces for big data search,
visualization, and exploration. Working with technologies like AngularJS,
node, SASS, Foundation, D3, Atmosphere, and a sophisticated set of
RESTful/real-time APIs, you’ll develop and enhance platform features, improve
user experience, and prototype visualization interfaces that help our users
manage and understand their big data.

    
    
      You are
      =============================
    

* A strong proponent of web standards, usability, and simplicity

* Interested in the latest developments in front-end technologies, standards, and tooling

* An advocate for clean, testable, reusable code

* Able to self-direct, take ownership of feature development, learn and adapt
    
    
      You'll get to
      =============================
    

* Collaborate with a small, talented team of designers and developers to build beautiful, fast, robust user interfaces with the latest technologies and techniques

* Influence architecture, tooling, technology stack, and product design

* Work in a relaxed, quality-focused environment with an internationally-distributed team of experts
    
    
      Skills & Requirements
      =============================
    

* Familiarity with modern, object-oriented development concepts and best practices

* Strong expertise in AngularJS development

* Comfort with version control systems (Git)

* Experience with OOCSS, SASS, CSS3

* Familiarity with Javascript visualization tools and libraries (D3, vega, Highcharts)

* Experience interacting with web services and RESTful APIs

* Local to SF Bay Area / Peninsula preferred

------
MitraCapital
Software Engineer for Hedge Fund (Boston, MA)

Mitra Capital LLC is a Boston-based long-short hedge fund seeking a versatile
and talented programmer to join our small, entrepreneurial team. As a member
of the Mitra Capital team, you will work with intellectually curious and
driven colleagues who utilize our proprietary and proven methodology to
analyze the public remarks of company management teams to find opportunities
where our analysis reveals that management’s expectations regarding upcoming
quarterly results are sharply at odds with market consensus. The firm’s
analysis framework has its roots in the Central Intelligence Agency.

In the Software Engineer role, you will be challenged to create innovative
technology solutions at the intersection of language analysis, data-driven
insights and logic-based workflow. The Software Engineer’s core
responsibilities will involve building tools that drive the systems underlying
the firm’s research process, including advancing the firm’s text mining and
machine learning platform. The position reports to our experienced Chief Data
Scientist and offers a high rate of learning on a diverse range of projects
and the opportunity to quickly have direct impact upon the organization.

The ideal candidate is a clever and versatile coder with a hacker mentality
who is eager to tackle complex problems. The Software Engineer must be
comfortable working in an agile development environment with high expectations
for rapid delivery of prototypes, changing requirements, and direct feedback
from the internal business customer.

* Candidates should be able to learn fast and learn on the fly in order to work with a variety of languages and projects, and be capable of taking responsibility for delivering code that accomplishes defined objectives.

* Hands-on experience coding in Python or other advanced programming languages is required for this role, as is experience working with large datasets using SQL. Experience with Java, R, PHP, Perl and/or Unix is an advantage.

* We are looking for candidates with 0 - 4 years’ experience and a quantitative background with degree(s) in majors such as Computer Science, Engineering, Science, Mathematics, Economics or similar.

\---- To Apply ----

Interested and qualified candidates are encouraged to send a resume and cover
letter to recruitment@mitracapital.com. Please include, in CV/resume or
separately, detailed descriptions of past relevant projects. Mitra Capital can
only consider candidates who are legally authorized to work in the U.S.
without sponsorship. Mitra Capital is an equal opportunity employer.

------
helloshow
UI/UX Designer for Web and Mobile Application

Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States

DESCRIPTION

Hello Show is a design-driven real estate application that is transforming the
way real estate agents communicate and schedule. The application has created
an easy to use scheduling and showing process for all parties through a secure
mobile messaging platform, route planner, and an agent-to-agent scheduling
system. The result is an exceptional tool kit designed for the way real estate
agents work.

You will be joining an amazing team: one of the top Realtors in South Florida,
2 of the top 100 Ruby on Rails contributors, a market research expert, a
seasoned startup operations veteran, and 3 additional senior engineers. Our
design foundation comes from the world-class designer behind Desk.com,
Bitl.ly, Heroku, Grooveshark and more, so you will be building upon an
incredibly well organized and high quality product. Our development team is
entirely remote, but you should be local.

REQUIREMENTS

As our UI/UX Designer, you will be at the forefront of our product team,
moving ahead of the rest to determine what we need to work on. You must be
excited to challenge your assumptions and prove ideas with data; everything we
do is an experiment, but decisions are made pragmatically.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Design clean and unique User Interfaces to mirror UX requirements - Develop
deep empathy and understanding of our users and their experiences - Translate
user testing and research results into wireframes and user-flow diagrams -
Design for the responsive web - Explore and incorporate new and emerging
design trends - Communicate and collaborate with developers on design -
Develop project optimized assets and deliverables - Make our users incredibly
productive and make a product they love

QUALIFICATIONS

Expert understanding of Adobe Photoshop or Sketch - Expert understanding of
Adobe Illustrator - Experience designing for both web and mobile - Ability to
discern between good and bad user experience - Insane attention to the
smallest details - Experience designing for the responsive web - Able to
analyze, optimize, and simplify workflows - Able to effectively communicate
with other team members - Great time management skills - Portfolio of past
work showcasing job requirements - (BONUS) Experience with HTML - (BONUS)
Experience with CSS - (BONUS) Experience working within a Rails Application

Apply here:
[https://helloshow.workable.com/jobs/24279](https://helloshow.workable.com/jobs/24279)

------
JesseyTalent
loc: Atlanta, GA

Pos: Full Time

We Support Visas

Co: LogFire

Global with offices around the world.

For those with interest in: A Logistics and Supply Chain Management (SaaS)
product. Highly ranked - take a look.

Opening our doors for: Software Engineers, DevOps BadAsses, and anyone who
wants to join an amazing company.

If you have your hands in Python, Django, Web App Development, and maybe even
some Java, JavaScript, or C++ then in our eyes you == amazing.

*Bonuses (or maybe must-haves): you like humor, free breakfast Fridays, futbol, riding scooters, and working with people who are like your family.

jroth at logfire dot com

Easy to find on any social media: at JesseyJean

------
miket
Diffbot - Palo Alto, CA Hiring Computer vision, NLP, deep learning, web search
engineers.

[http://diffbot.com](http://diffbot.com)

------
hughes
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/5000](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/5000)

------
benth
ExtraHop Networks - Seattle

Give us packets, get IT and business insight.

Like systems-level programming? C, Go, Python? Let's talk! ben@extrahop.com

------
murtza
Company: Marketo

About: Marketo helps marketers master the art and science of digital
marketing.

Locations: San Mateo, Portland, Atlanta, Tel Aviv, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney,
REMOTE

Roles: Software Engineer, Solutions Consultant, Account Executive, Sales
Development Representative, Technical Consultant, Product Manager

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3IzZMgwN](http://jobvite.com/m?3IzZMgwN)

------
stefanocutello
Technical Leader / Full Stack Product Developer

PastBook.com / Amsterdam (NL)

Full-time, Great Salary + Equity

Full Job Description: [http://www.pastbook.com/txt/job-
offers/#cto](http://www.pastbook.com/txt/job-offers/#cto)

PastBook is the easiest way to relive your memories, online and offline.

We’re looking for a smart person to join the team full-time that can take the
lead on the technology/product side of the business and build a top-notch tech
team around him/her. We’re based in Amsterdam, with a beautiful cozy office on
the Herengracht canal - in the middle of the city. We were part of RockStart
Accelerator in Amsterdam and we’ve built an extensive network of connections
that you can use. We are making money and we are VC backed, this year we'll
have to scale and grow globally. Our main market is the USA, where we’ll setup
another office soon (HQ will stay in Amsterdam).

The role requires great 360° technical and communicational skills, leadership,
autonomy and dedication. Being able to understand and play – by case – with
the balance between startup/business needs (i.e. have something good enough
out ASAP) and technical debt (i.e. re-work, re-factor) is key.

You’ll have to deal with:

\- Apache + MySQL + Redis. Dedicated servers + AWS (EC2, S3 and more)

\- PHP5, HTML5 (responsive design), CSS/JavaScript (Bootstrap, Less,
Coffeescript, jQuery)

\- Template systems: Twig, Handlebars, Smarty

\- Silex, Slim, Grunt/Gulp, RESTful API, Vagrant, Puppet

\- Git + svn

\- MVC / OOP (frontend/backend)

\- Interface design and UXP

\- Site performance and trackings

Knowledge on (native) mobile application development (iOS and Android) is a
plus.

Apply if you are:

\- Native/Fluent English speaker (it is a must).

\- Good in written and spoken communication, both technical and not.

\- Focused to details. Data driven.

\- Creative, confident, determined, self motivated and proactive.

\- Able to manage time effectively and work under strict deadlines

\- A lateral thinker and problem solver

\- Passionated about technology and development

Apply at work@pastbook.com (open to worldwide applications) Read more:
[http://www.pastbook.com/txt/job-offers/#cto](http://www.pastbook.com/txt/job-
offers/#cto)

------
kayue
HYPEBEAST.com - Hong Kong (HK) - VISA Hiring full stack web / mobile developer

~~~
icco
Is there a link to a job posting or a good contact email? Your "Contact Us"
page doesn't really talk about gigs.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Code School -- SF / Remote

Design for Code swap. We'll teach you to code for some design help. See
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com/design-for-
code](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com/design-for-code) for details.

------
spang
Inbox | [https://www.inboxapp.com/](https://www.inboxapp.com/) | San
Francisco, CA (Mission) | Frontend (JS), Design, Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're "The Company Formerly Known As Inbox,"[0] and we're looking for help
building the next generation email platform. We're building a missing piece of
Internet infrastructure and are looking for frontend engineers and designers
and backend systems and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our email API right now,
and that means we have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more
data for a single user than in most startups' entire database. That means big
technical challenges to solve as we scale out our fledgling distributed
backend. If you have experience with automated deployments, debugging running
systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still comfortable
writing code, this job[1] might be for you. :)

Many people spend their entire days buried in mail clients which haven't
significantly changed in years. That means many opportunities to tackle UX
challenges as we build out our client scaffolds and create a new framework for
the next generation of mail apps. (Ever meet anyone who really loves their
email experience? We want to change that.) Sound exciting to you? Apply
here[2].

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership.

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team.

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that.

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on tools like Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* Our frontend projects use Coffeescript, React, (Re)Flux, WebSQL for offline caching, Atom Shell (NodeJS + Chromium), with a strong focus on extensibility.

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/inboxapp](https://github.com/inboxapp)

* We're 40% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2 cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

* Our sunny Mission office is more lived-in than tidy. Think art studio, not corporate.

* We're more likely to end up at the climbing gym or on a bike ride together than out drinking at the latest startup event.

* We have an open vacation policy and value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, and lunch at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply via Lever at
[https://www.inboxapp.com/jobs](https://www.inboxapp.com/jobs). Include a
cover letter letting us know what draws you to the job. We welcome and
encourage applications from women, LQBTQ folks, and people of colour. (We even
have some already on the team!)

[0] A certain large company recently launched a product of the same name, so
we're going to change ours soon. Roll with the punches, eh?

[1]
[https://jobs.lever.co/inbox/6c7e7186-953d-4083-8bde-37443a23...](https://jobs.lever.co/inbox/6c7e7186-953d-4083-8bde-37443a239a91/apply)

[2]
[https://jobs.lever.co/inbox/54f73eb2-9094-40ab-b59e-f9df4868...](https://jobs.lever.co/inbox/54f73eb2-9094-40ab-b59e-f9df48681065/apply)

------
rsp1984
At DotProduct, a mobile 3D Computer Vision company, we have two open full-time
positions in engineering. Location is either in our R&D headquarters located
in Wiesbaden, Germany (Frankfurt am Main area) or in our office in Waltham,
MA.

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
      
      
      == About the Senior R&D engineer position:

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong Computer Vision or
Graphics background and experience in GPGPU or mobile development (ideally
both), to join our core technology R&D. We prefer candidates who are
proficient both on a theoretical/algorithmic level and in practical
implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of Computer Vision and
Graphics algorithms, and who can make contributions to our product and core
technology from the start.

Candidates should be able to present relevant work experience either through
previous work (employed, freelance, PhD studies, Post-Doc etc..) or extra-
curricular work / open source contributions.

    
    
      == About the Software Engineer in Mobile position:

We are looking for a strong, hands-on, detail-oriented coder with experience
in mobile development (Android or iOS), to join front-end and tools
development. Practical skill and programming experience are preferred over
academic achievements for this role. Required language skills are Java and
C++. Experience in iOS technologies (Objective-C, Swift, Metal), bash, Python,
Javascript and web-development are a plus (but not required). A background in
Computer Vision and Graphics is not required, however the ability and interest
to learn about them is. Also, candidates should have the ability to discuss,
design and implement UI.

    
    
      == General information:

Our technology stack is for the most part Java and C++. Platforms we target
are (in order of importance) Android, MacOS, Windows, Linux and iOS. We strive
to make everything we do really really fast.

Our R&D team is still intimate so any new hire can have large impact on
product and future developments. Both positions are local and full-time. We
prefer candidates who are able to spend at least 3 full days per week together
with the team in the office. Besides a well-above market rate salary and a
nice work place we offer the opportunity to work with an international team of
smart people on leading mobile Computer Vision technology. Significant equity
is part of the compensation package.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time dense 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced
camera sensors. Our current product, the DPI-7 Kit (consisting of an off the
shelf NVIDIA tablet and a Primesense Carmine sensor) has been launched in
August 2013 and enjoys great success with high-end 3D professionals in various
industries. We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our
office locations are Houston, TX (manufacturing and order execution), Boston,
MA (management, marketing, sales) and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com

www.dotproduct3d.com

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle, Inc ([https://www.kaggle.com/](https://www.kaggle.com/)) - San
Francisco, CA + various

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of around 200,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems. We’re changing the way the most important data-driven problems are
solved. We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries.

Our first focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10
companies to make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas.
Our solutions take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict
well performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells. Kaggle is
located in the heart of the SOMA. For all Kaggle career opportunities, please
visit [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

    
    
       =================================   
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====      
       =================================
    

°Designer -> Creatively work with the data scientists and developers on the
Competitions team as well as supporting the creative needs of the energy
solutions business.

°Contracts Manager (part-time) -> Work closely with the Kaggle team to deliver
projects for clients and manage the contracting needs pertaining to Kaggle’s
vibrant community of participants.

°Sales Operations Coordinator-> As the Sales Operations Coordinator at Kaggle,
you will work closely with the Energy team to support all sales activities and
customer relationships.

°Data Scientists to Focus on the Energy Industry-> Help us build machine
learning powered solutions focused on transforming the energy industry.

°Software Engineer -> Software Engineer to focus on the software architecture
behind Kaggle's work in the energy industry.

    
    
       ===========================   
       ====== More About Us ======   
       ===========================
    

We are well-funded (Khosla Ventures, Index Ventures and Max Levchin). We’ll
help you do your best work with our awesome Kaggle benefits including spiffy
new gear, catered lunches, awesome guest speakers, no vacation caps and much
much more. Our team includes coffee, beer wine and whisky connoisseurs, pastry
chefs, ping pong players, kiteboarders and rollerbladers. For questions,
please contact us at recruiting@kaggle.com or visit our career page at
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
bert2002
== Flystay ==

Like traveling? Not happy with your stopover experience at airports? Into tech
and mobile? Join us!

We’re a small and enthusiastic team of tech-savvy globetrotters. We’re tired
of stopovers in airports. Not because of the time spent there, but because we
don’t quite know what to expect, what’s on offer, what’s good and what isn’t.
We want to do everything we can to change that. Tapping into solid data
analysis, social media linking and airport partnerships we want to offer an
awesome stopover experience with tailored suggestions, special promotions,
amenities reviews and a service that remembers users’ preferences to make the
stopover as smooth and
exciting/calm/relaxing/fascinating/interesting/effective as possible –
whatever it is that each traveler wants to get out of their stopover.

Co-Founder App Development

You should bring with you the following characteristics:

✈ Ideally you’ve traveled and know what we’re talking about here. ✈ Mobile
technology and apps make you excited. You’re a techie who is well versed in
coding and UX for apps, both iOS and Android. ✈ You thrive in an extremely
fast-pace environment, you want to get things done and you’re action-
oriented. You value clear communication and you work in a structured way. ✈
You probably speak several languages and definitely feel comfortable in a
global, dispersed team. ✈ Financial reward isn’t your highest priority – we’re
doing the first steps here, but attracting investments is on top of our list.
✈ Responsibility, independence and having a direct impact are what keeps you
going. Help us make this the next big thing and we ensure you you’ll be
handsomely rewarded. The role of co-founder app development is in charge of
app development for both iOS and Android. That means a lot of interaction with
the CTO, and transforming a web-based app into a beautiful and fully-
functional mobile application. It will be a part-time role (though may turn
into a full-time position), and would suit someone who is looking to have a
high-impact entrepreneurial experience next to their current studies or job. A
certain level of flexibility is required. We do our meetings via web
conference mostly, but have in-person meetings from time to time. Being
located somewhere in Europe, Eastern Europe or Southeast Asia will be
beneficial.

Co-Founder Business Development

You should bring with you the following characteristics:

✈ You’ve traveled. Extensively. You know what we’re talking about here. ✈
Mobile technology and apps make you excited. You might even have some
experience in the tech or business side of it all. ✈ You thrive in an
extremely fast-pace environment, you want to get things done and you’re
action- ✈ Globe trotter describes you best, you speak several languages and
feel comfortable in a global, dispersed team. ✈ Financial reward isn’t your
highest priority – we’re doing the first steps here, but attracting
investments is on top of our list. ✈ Responsibility, independence and having a
direct impact are what keeps you going. Help us make this the next big thing
and we ensure you you’ll be handsomely rewarded. ✈ You’re outgoing, with
experience in business development / sales / marketing. The role of co-founder
business development is in charge of creating valuable partnerships with
airport authorities and in-airport retailers. It will be a part-time role
(though may turn into a full-time position), and would suit someone who is
looking to have a high-impact entrepreneurial experience next to their current
studies or job. A certain level of flexibility is required. We do our meetings
via web conference mostly, but have in-person meetings from time to time.
Being located somewhere in Europe, Eastern Europe or Southeast Asia will be
beneficial.

Email us to iwantto@flystay.xyz with your CV and a few lines about your
motivation.

------
saucelabs
Engineering Internships – Summer 2015 - Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

About Sauce Labs:

Sauce Labs makes testing awesome. Developers from startups to Fortune Global
1000 enterprises use our cloud-based service to automatically or manually test
mobile and web apps on 350+ browsers and platforms. We’re a growing, tight-
knit team working to transform how software testing and development gets done.

The internship will be in our San Francisco headquarters, located in SOMA.
You’ll be provided various amenities including catered lunches 4 days a week,
a pet-friendly building, a MacBook Air and more!

Our Internship Program:

Our 10-16 week internship program provides interns with the ability to explore
and improve upon their interests in a growing start-up environment. Interns
should be passionate about problem solving and using computer science
fundamentals to collaborate with managers of their team and contribute
directly to our product.

We have multiple disciplines within our Engineering team:

 _Core Development_

\- Grow your backend development and DevOps chops to help scale our massive
cloud of Windows, Mac and Linux virtual machines

\- Work on automation of management tasks like browser installation

\- Contribute to operation planning like orchestrating distribution of disk
images via torrent

 _Ecosystems & Integrations_

\- Contribute to open source projects in the automated testing space,
including Appium

\- Work in multiple programming languages

\- Learn how to pitch and give technical talks at meetups or conferences

 _Web Development_

\- Actively contribute to the Sauce Labs user experience that enables
customers to be successful at test automation

\- Gain full exposure of the web stack all the way from the frontend, APIs to
the backing database

\- Enhance your professional experience by working with a cohesive team of
software engineers

\- Increase your understanding of software architecture, style and design
through feedback from your peers

\- Experience the momentum of a passionate team who share a common set of
values and rally behind the same goals

\- Power our front-end development with exciting technologies such as
Angular.js, Backbone.js, WebPack and Grunt

Specific responsibilities depend on your background and experience. At the end
of the internship, interns will get the chance to present on their
contributions to the company.

Qualifications:

\- Currently pursuing a Bachelor's or above in Computer Science, Engineering
or equivalent experience.

\- Software development experience using Python.

Interested in becoming an Engineering Intern at Sauce Labs? Send us your
resume, a quick introduction and links to your projects at:
recruiting@saucelabs.com

------
maxneust
Upcoming (www.upcoming.nl) - Amsterdam, The Netherlands (No remote, but we'll
relocate you) - Full Stack Software Engineer

===== About us =====

Upcoming is a Dutch 'listicle' website (a listicle is an article consisting of
a list of funny/informational/sentimental/whatever stuff). We've been growing
continuously since we launched in 2013, already reaching 15% of the Dutch
population with zero € spent on marketing. We're (an independent) part of
Telegraaf Media Groep, one of the biggest publishers of The Netherlands.

===== Abour our tech stack =====

We use python in the backend (Flask, Celery+RabbitMQ), and manage the frontend
with Jinja2, jQuery, LESS and Grunt; persistence is done with MySQL and Redis.
The deployments are automated, in a Continuous Integration environment. Our
backend is developed in-house, with state-of-the-art publishing related
features such as:

\- Monitoring of 1000's of rss feeds from news websites, in order to detect
trending articles all around the globe.

\- Advanced analysis of our own articles' metrics, for automatically promoting
them among our publication channels (this is aimed at maximizing virality).

\- (Bayesian) Headline and thumbnail A/B testing

\- Highly scalable click-through-rate optimizer, presented in a workshop of
the ACM Recommender Systems conference in Hong Kong in 2013.

Since we're part of a big media group, some of these tools are now being used
by other teams, reaching tens of millions of users every day.

===== What we're looking for =====

We'd love to bring on board a _pragmatic_ developer. A CS degree helps, but
relevant web experience is more important for us. We'd love it if you have
spent some time across the whole stack, but if you consider yourself "just" a
frontend or backend developer, we're willing to hear you out as well.

===== What we offer =====

\- A perfect balance between working on innovation projects and “regular” web
development, both with short and iterative development cycles.

\- The flexibility and dynamism of working in a startup, with the strong
stability of being part of a big company.

\- An international environment, with people from all over the world (UK,
Italy, Romania, Argentina, Brazil, Iran, and more)

\- Thorough relocation assistance, regardless of where you’re coming from

\- A competitive salary

\- 25 vacation days

\- Amsterdam! You’ll be living in one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan
cities in the world.

If you’re interested, drop me a line: m.neustadt(at)tmg.nl

------
daryn00
Devops Engineer - RetailMeNot, London, UK

The RetailMeNot, Inc. London office is looking for a talented devops engineer
to join our growing engineering team working on one of the UK’s largest
shopping websites.

Come help us build a state of the art infrastructure in a rapid deployment
fail-fast environment. Using DevOps practices and infrastructure as code you
will use your skills to build a modern infrastructure that others depend on.
You will design and build rugged systems to improve availability and
performance and ensure that new code rolls out the door with minimal effort
and maximum impact.

This role is primarily based in our London office, but you will have the
opportunity to work with our teams around the world, particularly in Austin TX
where our global engineering team is based.

==== Responsibilities ====

\- Design and build the infrastructure to support features used by millions of
people

\- Manage our various systems, databases and services ensuring they are
secure, resilient and performant

\- Responsible for monitoring and supporting our infrastructure from dev right
through to production

\- Research new technologies and incorporate them into new systems

\- Take initiative in leading projects and collaborating with others

==== Qualities that set you apart ====

\- You believe you can automate anything and everything with code

\- You enjoy working in teams and helping the people around you succeed

\- You have high standards in everything you do with a high attention to
detail

\- You enjoy working in a fast-paced agile environment

\- You thrive on being on the front lines of an outage; you dive in, take
ownership, and make a plan to fix the root cause

==== Requirements ====

\- Professional experience managing high availability LAMP stack deployments

\- Excellent AWS knowledge (e.g. Cloudformation, EC2, Route53 etc)

\- Experience of config management systems (e.g. Puppet, Chef, Ansible, Salt)

\- Experience of networks, security, load balancers, DNS and other
infrastructure components

\- Excellent verbal and written communication

\- BASH scripting

==== Desirable ====

\- BS or MS in Computer Science or relevant experience commensurate to a
bachelor’s

\- Working experience with Docker

\- Any monitoring experience (e.g. Nagios/Icinga, Sensu, Zabbix)

\- Version control systems knowledge (Git & Mercurial)

\- Experience with PHP, particularly with frameworks such as Laravel or
Symfony

\- Contributions to open source software projects

If you think you're the candidate for this position and you're interested,
send us your CV to jobs@vouchercodes.co.uk.

------
conorgil145
Virtru | [https://virtru.com/how-it-works](https://virtru.com/how-it-works) |
Washington, D.C. | Fulltime | Javascript fullstack, Android, iOS, .NET

== Who we are ==

Everyone has a right to keep their digital content private and secure. We
founded Virtru because we believe that exercising that right should be easy
and convenient. Virtru allows you to send end-to-end encrypted email using
your existing email address and email provider with the flip of a switch.

Our browser extension for Chrome and Firefox allows you to send and receive
encrypted email directly from Gmail, Yahoo, and Outlook.com. Our Android and
iOS mobile apps and Outlook desktop plugin work with any provider that uses
IMAP. Our full time team of 16 is currently 50% engineers. We value automated
testing, readable/maintainable code, documentation, and code reviews. We run
in 2 week sprints and dedicate about 20% of total capacity to things the dev
team thinks are important (technical debt, refactors, exploring a new
technology, etc), while the rest goes to feature development and addressing
bugs.

We are well capitalized with investments from Bessemer Venture Partners [0]
and private investors.

== Current positions ==

\- Full stack NodeJS/Javascript developer. Our backend runs on NodeJS (with
dabbles of Python), our frontend uses Angular and Backbone (looking to
consolidate!), and our browser extensions use our internal javascript
framework to run in Chrome and Firefox.

\- Android developer

\- iOS/Mac OS developer

\- .NET developer to support our Outlook desktop plugin

I work on the backend, so I can provide some details on that role. Our client
facing API services are built on Express.js. We run in the AWS cloud and are
looking for someone with deep experience deploying/maintaining
services/infrastructure who can also help add new functionality to the
application layer. Some things we play with on the backend: NodeJS, ExpressJS,
PassportJS, AWS (EC2, SQS, ElastiCache), CouchDB, Packer, Salt Stack, ELK
stack (Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana), HAProxy 1.5, PagerDuty.

Some more information is listed here:
[https://www.virtru.com/careers](https://www.virtru.com/careers).

== Get in touch ==

If you care about privacy and are interested in creating security products at
a company which thinks that user experience is a first class citizen, please
get in touch! Send a secure email (using Virtru!) to feedback@virtru.com with
subject “HN who is hiring response” and tell us what interests you about
Virtru. It would be great if you can provide some sample code that we can
check out (github, bitbucket, etc).

If you have any questions, I’ll monitor this thread and/or you can email me
directly (email in profile). [0]
[http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru](http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru)

------
samidalouche
OMsignal Full Stack Software Engineer [REMOTE or LOCAL]

Headquarters: Montreal | [http://www.omsignal.com](http://www.omsignal.com)

Link to Job Offer: [https://github.com/OMsignal/omsignal-job-
offers/blob/master/...](https://github.com/OMsignal/omsignal-job-
offers/blob/master/full-stack-software-engineer.md)

OMsignal is made possible by the expertise of Smart Textile experts, Data/Bio
Scientists, Hardware, Firmware and Software Engineers. Please note that this
offer is mostly focused on Full Stack Engineers, but we are also looking to
hire smart Data Scientists who have an interest in biodata and possibly people
who could help bridging BLE/MSP firmware and driver development.

    
    
        What we do
        ==========
    

OMsignal is an exciting Montreal start-up developing a revolutionary line of
bio-sensing clothes that connect seamlessly to smartphones. The company is at
the intersection of the wearable technology, well-being and fashion markets.

We are a well-funded startup [1] working to deliver a smart biometric shirt.
You can read more about our mission on [2]. And for those who followed the US
Open 2014, we are the technology behind Ralph Laurent Polo Tech.

We just shipped the product to our first customers.

    
    
        What we are looking for
        =======================
    

We are looking for Full Stack Software Engineers who can help us to architect,
design and implement a complex system based on bleeding edge technologies
(Scala, Akka, Spray, Reactive Programming [3], iOS, Swift, Docker...), a
modern architectural style (Micro Services, CQRS, Event Sourcing, Eventual
Consistency), and a clean codebase (Clean Code, Domain Driven Design…) --
emphasis on the “Engineer” over the “Full Stack” part.

In-depth knowledge of the technologies we use is not required, but having
strong Software Engineering foundations is (Algorithmics, Design and
Architectural Patterns, …). Understanding that code is read much more often
than it is written is an absolute must.

You should be willing to face the upcoming challenges (Machine Learning,
Predictive algorithms, Opening the platform/iOS SDK/API, -- who knows the
rest?…).

And of course, you need to speak/write english fluently (we need to understand
each other, right ?)

    
    
         The Technologies we currently use
         =================================
    
     - Backend : Scala, Akka, Akka Persistence, Spray, ReactiveMongo, SBT, Kafka, ZooKeeper
     - Web : NodeJS, AngularJS
     - iOS : Swift, Objective C, ReactiveCocoa, Core Bluetooth, CocoaPods`
     - DevOps : Ubuntu, Docker, Ruby, Amazon AWS/EC2
     - Project management: git/github
     

The `iOS` stack is more sophisticated than the average iOS App. It includes a
Pub/Sub system similar to `Apache Kafka` (that we call iOS Kafka internally),
makes heavy use of asynchronous programming + `CQRS`/`Event Sourcing` and
computes biometric algorithms and reports.

    
    
        Our culture
        ===========
    

We get some inspiration from the Open Source model to achieve high-cohesion
(within teams) and low-coupling (between teams) : small, empowered teams,
systematic pull requests, developer autonomy.

Our software engineering practices are also influenced by Antifragile [4]
principles (Small is Beautiful, Less is more, Hormesis principle, evolutionary
darwinism, over-compensation ...)

And if you are on the Paleo diet, like hiking/camping or enjoy a good raclette
you will certainly find friends here!

    
    
        Next step
        =========
    

If you are curious about the project and want to explore opportunities working
with us, you can \- reach out to dev@omsignal.com \- come hang out on IRC
(irc.freenode.net #omsignal) to ask your questions

If you have a `github`/`bitbucket` account, we would love to take a look at
what you like doing (even if you feel ashamed of it in retrospective --
explain us what you would improve now)

    
    
        Footnotes
        =========
    

[1] [http://www.omsignal.com/blogs/omsignal-
blog/14669049-omsigna...](http://www.omsignal.com/blogs/omsignal-
blog/14669049-omsignal-raises-10-million-series-a-round-from-bessemer-venture-
partners) [2] [http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/16/brave-new-wearable-
world-c...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/16/brave-new-wearable-world-
crowdsourcing-health-and-the-coming-battle-of-bio-signals/) [3]
[http://www.reactivemanifesto.org/](http://www.reactivemanifesto.org/) [4]
[http://www.amazon.com/Antifragile-Things-That-Disorder-
Incer...](http://www.amazon.com/Antifragile-Things-That-Disorder-
Incerto/dp/0812979680/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416355343&sr=8-1&keywords=Antifragil)

------
urlwolf
Data Science Retreat - Berlin or Remote

Data Science Retreat is the only bootcamp in the world with Chief-Data-
Scientists as mentors. We train pretty good people with technical backgrounds
into fully-employable data scientists, probably the fastest growing profession
right now. We are about to start third second batch, profitable, and growing.
If you have an exceptional network of companies, in the Valley or in the EU,
we need you. Bringing companies to our hiring day, and getting them to happily
leave with their new data science hire will be your job.

Does your network include lots of companies hiring data scientists? We need
you. You have lived and worked in the US, preferrably in the Valley, and are
plugged in.

The director of DSR cofounded a startup with a Ycombinator alumn, so it's not
like we have zero network in the Valley, but this requires far more effort
than we can allocate right now with the current team. If you are reading this
from SF, and thinking about moving to Berlin, this is a good opportunity.

There are about 10x more data science jobs in the US than in EU, so our goal
for the next batches is to serve the US market. We think the education we
provide is top-notch, we just need to get noticed by companies hiring from the
US.

If you are well-connected in EU, and know how to get to talk with exactly the
right person at the right company: we need you. Even if you don't have a good
network on the other side of the ocean. Prior start-up experience a plus.

We're looking for someone to take charge of operations, accounting, and event
coordination at Data Science Retreat.

You will get to meet lots of interesting people and companies, and be at the
center of the data science action in EU.

Find out more about DSR and apply at
[http://datascienceretreat.com/](http://datascienceretreat.com/)

We are profitable from day one and growing.

What makes you a strong candidate in our eyes?

-You have a network with the type of companies who are looking for a data scientist right now. -You can talk to anyone, get access to the decision maker, and get him on the phone -You identify with data-driven companies, and can speak their language -You have worked at a company that was data-driven, or whose main product was data -You have been in teams that included a data scientist

If you are applying for the EU position, you need good spoken German (native
or close). You don't need to live in Berlin, but it'd be a plus

What we offer:

-Meaningful work, with a huge effect on people's lives. You will help people make a career change into arguably the fastest growing profession today. -Market rate pay, sizeable commission per company you brought that hired from DSR -A friendly and intellectual atmosphere, and a tight-knit and supportive team. -A warm and welcoming office (near lots of good food and transit). -You can sit on our classes when you are not busy; that is, you can start your path to become a data scientist yourself if you are interested -Lots of interaction with famous data scientists who come to teach or give talks. Examples: Ted Dunning, Drew Conway, Adam Blake, Mikio Braun, etc -Potential for growth. If you get things done, you will be a permanent hire. If you generate exceptional value, you can be a cofounder. If you understand the business side of DSR, and help achieving objectives, you will be a crucial part of it

What your day-to-day will look like:

-Contacting companies looking for data scientists, and introducing them to our program -Attending events, meetups, conferences -Giving talks -Connecting people -Following up with companies that expressed interest -Making sure companies are happy with their hires

~~~
bohnej
It was difficult based on the description to find out that this is actually a
sales job and not a programming job.

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time Looking for Full Stack Web Developers, Front End Developers,
Back End Developers,

\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 19 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

When we started in January 2014, we made $101K. Last month, we made $390K.

Simply put, we have too many customers, and too few quick minds.

Join us on this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social
media display and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering
challenges to conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with
endless opportunity for personal growth along the way. Some of the tech we
work with: MySQL, Redis, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Backbone.js

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the position: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2014/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2014/)

• on our profit sharing: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-
commissi...](http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-commissions-
teamwork-startup/)

• on our startup role models: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-
models-too/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-models-too/)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over payroll and fixed
costs and distribute it among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions. From what features to build next to what furniture to buy for the
office, we believe it's the fairest way of making decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers. Check out this one (
[http://bit.ly/1fc73kh](http://bit.ly/1fc73kh) ) that we sent out last year to
decide what we would build this past quarter.

• Personal Development Stipend - A monthly stipend designed for self-
improvement. Whether it's books, yoga classes, or a fitness tracker, we want
our teammates to improve themselves.

• Catered Lunch Everyday - Yum!

APPLY HERE: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

------
vonnik
[https://www.futureadvisor.com](https://www.futureadvisor.com) \-
[http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2](http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2)

== Experienced infrastructure engineer, San Francisco ==

FutureAdvisor is an automated investment manager. We help our customers cut
their investment fees, avoid excessive risks and save on taxes, so that they
and their families will face better choices down the road.

We're seeking an infrastructure engineer. Your job will be to keep
FutureAdvisor running smoothly. It might be deploying and maintaining server
clusters on EC2, building tools to automate our deployment pipelines or
designing and implementing a new piece of the request pipeline. Your job will
be to make FutureAdvisor as fast and reliable as possible.

You might be a good fit if you have experience writing production code, but
you'd rather be building out the running systems. You're security-conscious
and detailed-oriented when it comes to provisioning servers and designing
deployment processes. You have a strong desire to automate everything, but you
know when introducing automation might be a bad idea. You're comfortable in
Bash and Ruby.

As a FutureAdvisor infrastructure engineer you might work on improving our
Chef cookbooks to make it easier for others to deploy services. You'll spend
time identifying and eliminating likely reasons for FutureAdvisor to go down.
You'll also work on building out more tools to manage and track our server
cluster using AWS technologies like EC2, S3, OpsWorks, and VPC.

Skills you'll need: Experience working with AWS Experience provisioning and
maintaining VPC instances on AWS Knowledge of service oriented infrastructure
Knowledge of working with Linux and Bash scripts Experience with
infrastructure management tools like Chef or Puppet Bonus Experience launching
Ruby on Rails apps

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26316#.VHyoQ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26316#.VHyoQ..).

== interactive designer, San Francisco ==

You're seeking meaningful work solving problems in an organization that
supports design.

FutureAdvisor distills the complexity of finance into a simple interface so
that our customers can understand and grow their life savings. We're giving
working- and middle-class households a powerful portfolio management tool that
they never had access to, until now.

You've designed interactive apps for the web and mobile. We reach more than
150,000 users who depend on us to monitor their nest eggs. You're used to
reasoning about the scope of various features' functionality, and how to
implement them. You like imagining how touch targets, palette, patterns,
information architecture and microcopy can make UX smooth.

You know that UX is more than just product. Every touch point, from marketing
and sales to onboarding and support, are all part of the total experience we
want to improve. We're looking for designers to work with our engineers and
product managers to make sure that FutureAdvisor is delighting its customers
from start to finish.

What we're looking for: Background in interactive design Portfolio of web
and/or mobile apps Empathetic and practical individuals

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VHyou...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VHyou..).

------
aghuwalewala
Full Stack Python/Django Developer // Tripnary // Chicago, IL (Locals ONLY)

jobs@tripnary.com

=== About Tripnary ===

Tripnary is a seed-funded, an early stage travel startup based in Chicago. We
are focused on building a disruptive mobile app that helps travelers save and
organize the places they want to see and be ready for their next vacation.
Tripnary can be best described as Pinterest travel boards meets Kayak. We want
to eliminate the clutter of spreadsheets, bookmarks, emails, etc. that are
currently used to document travel plans and provide an easy way to collect all
the places you find in one app so you can instantly compare airfares to all
your favorite destinations simultaneously with one tap! We have a slick mobile
app with a jaw-dropping design that blows away everyone who sees it. We work
out of 1871, the coolest co-working space for the city’s digital startups.

=== About the role ===

Tripnary is seeking a highly motivated visionary with experience in building
scalable servers to join the team. As a partner, you will

\-- Collaborate with the founders to refine and execute on the Tripnary
vision.

\-- Spearhead end-to-end development and participate in planning,
architecture, design and implementation of a beautiful and intuitive travel
app.

\-- Guide the product roadmap and help deliver features that provide maximum
value to Tripnary’s users.

\-- Be a team player with an open mind possessing confidence to make important
product-related decisions.

=== What Tripnary offers ===

Tripnary promises a fun, energetic, and fast-paced startup environment and the
opportunity to be an early member of a growing team of passionate and tight-
knit group of young entrepreneurs with a vision. Because we are a startup,
everyone on the team is fully involved on multiple levels. This allows you to
gain a great deal of experience both within and beyond your specific area of
expertise as everyone works cohesively to accomplish a greater goal. The
founder brings over a decade of combined experience with software development
and technology businesses delivering million-dollar software products. You
will be coming into a very goal-oriented, technically grounded team. We
promise exciting challenges, a broad range of experiences across a variety of
projects and the chance to make a difference while working in a casual but
fast-paced setting. Just remember to work hard and party harder (or in our
case, travel farther — just make sure to bring back a fridge magnet from your
adventures!).

=== What we are looking for ===

We are looking for people with:

\-- Experience building web applications in Python/Django with either MySQL,
PostgreSQL, or MongoDB

\-- Experience with RESTful web services (Google Maps, Foursquare, Facebook,
Wikipedia, etc.), JSON, XML, and SQL

\-- Fluency with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX

\-- Knowledge of at least one client-side app frameworks such as Backbone.js,
AngularJS, or Ember.js, etc.

\-- Keen eye for design with demonstrated background to show

\-- Enjoy creating innovative implementations that push the platform to the
limit

\-- Passionate about delivering a delightful experience to users

\-- Experience deploying and hosting applications on Amazon Web Services,
Heroku, or other cloud environments

\-- Experience with test-driven development (TDD) and behavior-driven
development (BDD)

\-- Strong understanding of object-oriented programming including algorithms,
data structures, and design patterns

\-- Creative thinker with excellent analytical, troubleshooting, and debugging
skills

\-- Self-motivated, enthusiastic, fast learner with the ability to work in a
team environment

\-- Ability to wear many different hats

\-- Attitude to thrive in a fun, fast-paced startup environment We prefer
people with:

\-- Understanding of machine learning, Hadoop, and/or MapReduce

\-- Passion and love for everything travel

\-- Appreciation for design thinking

\-- Bachelor’s/Master’s degree in computer science/engineering or related
field

=== Compensation ===

We provide competitive packages with both a salary and generous equity.
Compensation for this position will consist of a substantial company equity as
we are looking for the right partner with an entrepreneurial mindset. This
ensures that we all take ownership of Tripnary and have a vested personal
interest in its success.

=== How to apply ===

If you are interested to be part of Tripnary please drop us an email with your
resume at jobs@tripnary.com. Thanks a lot for your interest!

Note: This is NOT a remote position. All applicants MUST be able to work from
our offices in Chicago.

Note 2: All applicants MUST be authorized to work in the U.S. without
sponsorship.

Note 3: This posting is for principals ONLY. Please do NOT contact if you are
a recruiter or a development agency.

------
bencpeters
Ardusat (Project-based education tech with access to space) Salt Lake City, UT

=================================================

Come help change the way science and math are taught in schools! Ardusat
([https://www.ardusat.com](https://www.ardusat.com)) is a growing educational
technology company providing engaging experiences to science and math students
by creating technology, products, and curriculum preparing them to run custom
experiments on real satellites in space. With over $6B available in public and
private STEM (Science, Technology, Engineering, and Math) grants, this is an
exciting space to work in.

========================================

Why Ardusat is an awesome place to work:

* Early stage startup with successful seed funding round. We've proven that investors and early adopters are excited about our vision, now we need help making that vision a reality! As part of a small team, you'll have the chance to make a real impact on the future direction of the company.

* Education is a space where what you are doing matters. Everyone at Ardusat is here because we believe parts of the education system are broken, and need to be fixed. We want our work to impact student's lives all over the world by cultivating more interest in math, science, and technology.

* We value autonomy, professional development, and life outside work. Do you do your best work when you get out skiing for the morning and work at 1 am? We understand different people work differently, and we want everyone we hire to be inspired by and love what they do. This means that we try to have people work on projects that are interesting to them, provide the resources to continue learning, and give the flexibility to fit in life outside work.

* Space is cool. So, you're not exactly a rocket scientist? Well, we don't actually work with rockets, either, but a satellite engineer is pretty close. We have a close partnership with San Francisco-based Spire and collaborate with their engineering team on a variety of projects. There's a good chance that some of the code you write at Ardusat will be running in space in a few months.

* Salt Lake City is not the Bay Area. We love visiting the Valley, but we're always pretty excited to get home. SLC is more affordable, has way less traffic, and, most importantly, is 30 minutes away from some of the best skiing, mountain biking, rock climbing, and hiking in the country. We are proud to be located somewhere where access to the mountains is close enough that you don't have to be a weekend warrior. (We respect powder days)

===============

Jobs Available:

* Front End Developer - We need someone to help develop our various web-based tools. The ideal candidate would be comfortable creating great UX and familiar with modern JS frameworks (we currently use Angular.js) HTML5, CSS3. Experience developing mobile apps is a big plus. We work with a top notch design firm for our creative, but having a decent eye for design is important.

* Embedded Software Developer - We need a “full stack” embedded hacker to help us develop some of our product offerings. Experience with typical “maker” technologies (3D printing, proto-board prototyping, Arduino, etc.) is preferred. This is an important, early hire for the team, however, so it involves multiple hats, and we're also looking for someone with experience working with backend technologies including sys admin and backend web development (we use Rails and Node.js).

============

Technologies

We try not to be dogmatic about individual technologies. We've all used a lot
of different platforms, languages, and idioms over our careers, so we're not
overly focused on any particular technology/framework. However, we currently
use/like the following technologies, and experience with some of them
certainly helps!

Node.js

Ruby on Rails

Postgres

Angular.js

React.js

C

Arduinos

Docker

AWS

iOS/Android

============

How to Apply

If you think Ardusat sounds like an exciting place to work, we want to hear
from you! Please email us at jobs@ardusat.com with a brief description of your
background and why you are interested in Ardusat, as well as a portfolio/CV.
We would like to see a non-trivial code sample that you feel showcases your
coding abilities and experiences – whether that's a github profile, side
project code sample, OSS contribution or something else. We'll try to get back
to everyone as quickly as possible!

------
blakeweb
Senior Python Data Scientist and Senior Software Engineer - Recursion
Pharmaceuticals - Salt Lake City, UT

Question for you: What's the most challenging, most impactful set of data
problems you could be working on?

We’re a small and fast-growing biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors
including the Broad’s Anne Carpenter, and we're using high throughput genetic
perturbation experiments in human cells, automated image segmentation and
quantitation of hundreds of features for every cell, and machine learning and
statistics to find new treatments for rare genetic diseases faster than anyone
has previously thought possible. If that sounds like a lot of biology, don’t
worry—you’ll be up to speed in a week or two. Just know this: there are more
than 5,000 rare genetic diseases, in total affecting more than 10 million
people in the US alone, and only a handful are treatable. We aim to find
treatments for 100 of them in the next 10 years. See who we are at
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

We’re looking for exceptional computational scientists to help lead our
analysis efforts, with the following criteria:

\- Native-level fluency in probability, statistics and modeling; several years
of experience in statistics, machine learning, and software development
solving problems using lots of data, ideally using python’s scientific stack;
thorough understanding of fundamentals of machine learning such as cross-
validation and learning curves, plus an ability to explore new types of data
independently and get an effective guess as to what sorts of models and
assumptions make sense as a starting point.

\- A track record of outstanding projects, publications, or presentations that
demonstrate successful application of the above talents.

\- Motivation to tackle some of the most challenging data problems around, to
work with other sharp and highly-motivated individuals with diverse
backgrounds, and to make lots of patients’ lives dramatically better.

\- Biology background not required; intellectual curiosity and motivation to
learn is critical.

\- Key tools and skills (not all required): python, machine learning, sklearn,
ipython, data science, pandas, interactive analysis, linux fluency,
bioinformatics (definitely not required)

More details and how to reach us: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-
data-scientist.ht...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-data-
scientist.html)

More openings including software engineering roles:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html)

Recursion Pharmaceuticals is based in Research Park at the edge of the
mountains overlooking Salt Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is
literally out our back door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts. We're
chiefly interested in folks who want to physically join us in Salt Lake City.

------
doctorpangloss
Location: Santa Monica, Venice, Los Angeles, San Francisco CA (Happy to help
with VISA)

Founded in 2014 and headquartered in Santa Monica, Workpop is a private,
Series A company backed by venture capitalists including SV Angel, Obvious
Ventures, Trinity Ventures, and Slow Ventures. Other investors, include Joe
Lonsdale (Palantir), Aaron Levie (Box), Evan Williams (Twitter, Medium), Biz
Stone (Twitter, Jelly), David Tisch (Box Group), Dennis Phelps (IVP), Jim
Pallotta (Raptor), Kevin Colleran (Facebook) and Dave Morin (Path) . The
company has grown to 12 employees with plans to increase to 18 to 20 over the
next two quarters.

We are an experienced team of Harvard, Duke, and Berkeley alumns from
companies like Google, Zynga, LinkedIn and Salesforce - currently 12 strong
with plans to grow the team to 18 over the next quarter. Our founders have
both big company and startup experience. We have collectively launched over 10
#1 overall iOS/Android and Facebook applications. We live and breathe what we
do and love every second of it. Developers are the heart and soul of our team,
culture and products. If your passion is to help people succeed, we want to
listen to your opinions, try out your prototypes and work together to achieve
amazing things. Our company mission is to help everyone find a job they love.
That mission starts with supporting the health and happiness of our own team
and their families. We offer great salaries, generous equity offers, great
healthcare, healthy meals, family friendly outings and encourage our team
members to take the time they need for parental and/or personal needs.

We would love to hear from you if you enjoy helping others around you grow as
developers, can be autonomous and self-driven, and love the following:
momentum, chaos, vibrancy, spontaneity, debate and swinging for the fences.
But, most of all you have to be passionate about two things: 1\. Helping
people in the hourly space find jobs they love 2\. Cutting edge technology. We
are passionate about new tech and are betting big on Meteor.js

Workpop is hiring for three positions:

Full Stack Generalist - Full Time Requirements: B.S. or higher in Computer
Science (or equivalent work experience) Very strong in one of the following:
\- Ability to create an interface in HTML, CSS and JavaScript \- Proficiency
creating applications in one server side framework: NodeJS, Rails, J2EE,
Scala, etc. Solid understanding of the full web technology stack (e.g. HTTP,
cookies, headers, asset loading / caching) Disciplined approach to testing and
quality assurance Understanding of CS concepts such as: common data structures
and algorithms, profiling/optimization

Android Lead - Full Time Requirements: B.S. or M.S. Computer Science or 4+
years in relevant work experience 3+ years of object-oriented software
development experience 2+ years building Android applications in Java 2+ years
mobile application development experience (Android, J2ME or Blackberry) Strong
coding abilities and experience with Java and Android SDK Familiarity with
Meteor, javascript, and node.js are strongly preferred.

UI/UX Designer - Full Time Requirements: BS or MS in graphic or interaction
design, or relevant experience in a related field 4 + years of relevant
experience Ability to work solo and recruit a powerful team Highest level of
proficiency with current design tools and software application Passionate
about creating, communicating, and defending the needs of the user Experience
with a broad range of UX design problems A strong portfolio demonstrating
creativity and mastery of great user-centered design on web and mobile

Please reach us at careers@workpop.com if you are interested.

Learn more at [http://www.workpop.com](http://www.workpop.com)

~~~
weishigoname
every interesting, are there any part-time position ?

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Thailand, Mexico, India,
Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We just went to Portugal...where do you
want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)).

We are excited to hear from you!

------
sb_ba
Blue Apron (New York, NY) - Fulltime

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $58M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Stripes Group [1]. We
recently made Inc.'s list of 10 Most Innovative Startups of 2014 [2] along
with Mashable's list of 10 Startups to Watch in 2015 [3].

Our engineering team creates software to manage the forecasting, purchasing,
preparation, and shipment of new fresh ingredients every week, delivering over
1,000,000 meals nationwide monthly. The nature of our business carries with it
unique supply chain and logistical challenges that require purpose-built
solutions and data analysis.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Ember, PostgreSQL, RSpec, Haml, Sass

We're hiring:

\- Frontend Developers: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Ember would be awesome but not
required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

\- Software Engineers: Ruby, Rails, Ember -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

\- Business Intelligence Engineer -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=39494](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=39494)

\- System Administrator (Jersey City, NJ) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11092](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11092)

\- SysOps Engineer: This person will join a team that's designing a high
availability, distributed AWS architecture to serve our customers, fulfillment
centers, and e-commerce operation. (Chef, Puppet, Ruby or Python exp. is a
plus) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367)

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications.

\- You communicate your ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and
implementing complex, scalable solutions.

\- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of mastering new
technologies and techniques.

This role comes with health, dental, and vision insurance, a flexible vacation
policy, and competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site
(blueapron.com/jobs) and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
raises-50m-to-deliver-do-it-yourself-meal-kits-recipes) [2]
[http://www.inc.com/rebecca-borison/most-innovative-
startups-...](http://www.inc.com/rebecca-borison/most-innovative-
startups-2014.html) [3]
[http://mashable.com/2014/12/16/startups-2015/#:eyJzIjoiZiIsI...](http://mashable.com/2014/12/16/startups-2015/#:eyJzIjoiZiIsImkiOiJfYWp0dWY0MGtpc2lxYmJkYyJ9)

------
qthrul
VCE -- [http://vce.com](http://vce.com) Richardson, TX USA / Durham, NC /
Cork, Ireland / Marlborough, MA USA / REMOTE

VCE is an EMC Federation Company with investments from Cisco and VMware. VCE
recently surpassed a $2B annualized demand run-rate and a sixth consecutive
quarter of greater than 50% year-over-year demand growth. Want to ride the
rocket ship and work on interesting things?

Here is just a sample... more available by going to
[http://UnicornJockey.com](http://UnicornJockey.com)

\- Senior Software Engineers [http://rolp.co/UfyK6](http://rolp.co/UfyK6)
[http://rolp.co/rmlH6](http://rolp.co/rmlH6)
[http://rolp.co/8ex27](http://rolp.co/8ex27)
[http://rolp.co/Ga6z6](http://rolp.co/Ga6z6)

\- Manager, Software Engineering [http://rolp.co/3Be17](http://rolp.co/3Be17)

\- Principal Product Manager Systems Management Software
[http://rolp.co/dQiU6](http://rolp.co/dQiU6)

\- Consultant Program Manager Software Products and Operations
[http://rolp.co/pKwa7](http://rolp.co/pKwa7)

\- Software Quality Assurance Engineer
[http://rolp.co/pKwa7](http://rolp.co/pKwa7)

\- Principal Program Manager Software Products
[http://rolp.co/eWeG6](http://rolp.co/eWeG6)

\- Consultant Product Marketing Manager Software and Systems Management
[http://rolp.co/sQHh7](http://rolp.co/sQHh7)

Keyword soup: analysis, design and development of service based components
using SOAP, WSDL, RESTful, using XML/JSON standards; performing front-end
development using JavaScript, JQuery and AJAX; in performing back-end
development using SQL, PL/SQL and stored procedures in Oracle; in Java/J2EE,
JPT (Java Performance Tuning) technologies and ORM frameworks including
iBatis, Hibernate, JPA, Struts, Spring and Spring AOP/MVC; in using Web and
Application Servers including WebSphere and Tomcat; and in performing,
building and deploying software components using Jenkins, Maven. OpenStack,
CoreOS, Docker, combinatorial optimization, VMI algo, unicorns, turtles,
rainbows, self lubricating sea slugs, etc...

p.s. If you are a currently at a startup working in Data Center Infrastructure
Management, OASIS SCA / TOSCA, DMTF OVF / CIM / CIMI, OGF OCCI, and/or ODCA
PEAT please contact me: jay dot cuthrell at vce.com

------
johnhess
KnowledgeHound - [http://knowledgehound.com](http://knowledgehound.com) \-
Chicago, IL

Full stack (mostly Python/Django) developer to lead a team and architecture.
Also searching for dedicated frontend/backend.

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We build a search and visualization tool used by Fortune 500 companies to
harness their small data -- the tens of thousands of (very expensive) survey's
they're consumer insights team's have commissioned.

Why we exist: Most surveys and research go straight to someone's laptop hard
drive, back of their mind, a neglected share drive, etc. Those surveys can
cost 6 or 7 figures. Within the same company at the same time or the same
department over time, this knowledge gets lost.

What we do for clients:

    
    
       - full-text document search
       - search within survey data files
       - visualizing data from survey files in browser
       - bring B2C quality and usability to an industry accustomed to being a backwater of enterprise software
    
       ===========================
       ====== The team ===========
       ===========================
    

We have a collaborative, whip-smart team of engineers _and_ business folks.

Our leadership and client team are the real deal, and joining our team is a
great opportunity for a great engineer to develop their "other half" and learn
the ropes of growing a successful business. I have personally learned more
than I can recount.

We're a diverse team:

    
    
        - founders, contractors, employees
        - backgrounds in gaming, healthcare, education, aerospace, design, linguistics, market intelligence (our sector), lots more
        - men, women, single, married, parents, etc.
    
       ===========================
       ====== Who we want ========
       ===========================
    

Soft Skills:

    
    
        - Mentoring and growing development teams
        - Articulating informed opinions on architecture, engineering quality, user experience, and development practices
        - Taking an honest-to-goodness interest in their teammates as human beings (you'll be in good company)
        - Working directly with clients, not just at a terminal
        - Excellent communication skills
    

Hard Skills:

    
    
        - Required: 
             - Python, Django (expert)
             - JavaScript (expert)
             - AngularJS or other JS frameworks (expert)
             - Git or another VCS (proficient)
             - Automated Testing (proficient)
             - Linux (proficient)
             - AWS or Heroku based deployment (proficient)
        - Preferred Experience:
             - ElasticSearch or Lucene
             - System Administration
             - Setting up/maintaining continuous integration system
    

\--

Interested? Have a question? Contact me directly at john@knowledgehound.com

------
oschwald
MaxMind - [https://www.maxmind.com/](https://www.maxmind.com/) \- REMOTE (US
and Canada)

Email careers@maxmind.com. See
[https://www.maxmind.com/en/careers](https://www.maxmind.com/en/careers) for
more information.

= Frontend Software Engineer

The successful applicant will be able to demonstrate strong experience and
knowledge in each of the following areas. We'll give you a homework assignment
that will give you an opportunity to show us your skills.

* Strong knowledge of JavaScript, including at least one framework such as AngularJS, Ember, or Backbone

* Experience writing unit and integration tests for frontend JavaScript code

* Extensive knowledge of modern CSS and HTML

* Experience with CSS frameworks like Bootstrap as well as CSS preprocessors such as Less or Sass

* Experience with responsive web design

* Experience with revision control, preferably Git

* Excellent written and spoken communication skills

* The ability to work with a geographically dispersed team

It's also a big plus if you have any of the following:

* Experience with CMS tools such as WordPress or Drupal

* Working knowledge of graphic design tools such as Photoshop and Illustrator

* Backend development experience, especially with the implementation of RESTful APIs

* User interface and experience design skills

The salary range for this position starts at $110k/year and is negotiable
depending on experience.

= Senior Software Engineer

Minimum Qualifications

* Dynamic language programming experience. We use Perl but we're happy to hear from Javascript, PHP, Python, or Ruby developers as well.

* Web development, especially RESTful web services.

* Experience developing for deployment on a Linux or BSD platform.

* Experience writing tests and documentation.

* Experience doing code reviews.

* Excellent written and spoken communication skills.

* The ability to work with a geographically dispersed team.

Bonus skills

* Data mining, number crunching, and math skills.

* Experience writing C, especially libraries.

* Experience writing Go.

* FS/OSS contributions. Tell us about them!

Compensation includes a starting salary of $120-150k/year and participation in
a performance-based bonus plan.

------
kedargj
McKinsey Digital Labs (part of McKinsey & Co) - San Francisco, New York City.

 _We’re looking for Front End Engineers / Developers_

—————ABOUT MCKINSEY DIGITAL LABS————————

McKinsey Digital Labs is the in-house client focused digital delivery group of
McKinsey & Company. MDL combines user-centered design with unparalleled
business knowledge and world-class agile development skills to deliver
impactful digital experiences. We are a team of passionate designers,
architects and developers solving tough problems for our clients.

We deliver service design concepts, experiential prototypes and production-
ready apps to transform our client’s businesses. Despite being part of a
large, multinational organization, MDL works more like a small startup
company.

—————————

We’re looking for FRONT END ENGINEERS.

As Front-End Developer at MDL, you will work in small teams in a highly
collaborative way, use the latest technologies and enjoy seeing the direct
impact from your work.

You’ll create both rapid prototypes, usually in a couple of days to 3 weeks,
as well as full-scale applications typically within 2 to 3 months, by working
collaboratively and iteratively through design and development. You will need
to deliver fully functioning web-based and mobile applications that meet the
business goals and requirements of our clients. As a Front-End Developer at
MDL you’ll contribute to the architecture across the technology stack, from
databases to native apps.

Do you have the passion and experience to…?

    
    
       -Build prototypes and products using agile development methodologies.
       -Build with Javascript MVC frameworks (e.g., Angular JS, Backbone, etc.)
       —Create responsive/adaptive applications for mobile devices using HTML5/
       —CSS with familiarity in backend technologies. (e.g. Phonegap, Python, Objective-C, etc.)
       —Write and utilize RESTful API services and performance tuning applications.
       —Use relational and non-relational data stores in your applications. (e.g., MongoDB, CouchDB, Cassandra, etc.)
    
    

In your work, do you…?

    
    
       —Demonstrate excitement about the impact of emerging / disruptive technologies.
       —Solve problems by processing complex information and presenting it clearly and simply.
       —Provide technical excellence (whilst adhering to Agile software engineering practices such as DRY, TDD, CI) and leadership/mentorship.
       -Want to unleash their inner self-starter and work in an environment that fosters entrepreneurial minds.
       -Play an active role in the community, i.e. speaking at conferences, blogging, contributing to open source projects, etc.
    

We are committed to having a meritocratic and transparent hiring process.

In order to proceed to the next stage of the interview process, we want to
make sure that you are genuinely excited about McKinsey Digital Labs and are
able to solve the types of challenges we face.

Please submit your application directly to the leadership at McKinsey Digital
Labs.

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-154/)

[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-
labs/qs...](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/mckinsey-digital-labs/qs-160/)

